#ubuntu-il 2010-12-13
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: הפסקת חשמל...
<Ddorda> ‏זזתי לישון
<trew1000> לילה טוב
<trew1000> למישהו יש מושג איך אני מחזיר את סרגל ה-menu של פיירפוקס (קובץ, עריכה וכו')
<H3r0> מי כאן?
<trew1000> האיש ממול
<H3r0> trew1000 - אתה יכול להעתיק את השורות של מאז שנכנסתי בפעם הראשונה לערוץ ועד הודעה הקודמת שלי?
<trew1000> http://pastebin.ca/2018337
<Hoborg> Title: pastebin - Unnamed - post number 2018337
<trew1000> בהנחה שזה מה שחיפשת
<H3r0> 10x
<trew1000> ?
<H3r0> 10x=ten+x=thanks=תודה
<H3r0> עדיין זה לא הכי טוב אבל בסדר
<H3r0> זה מה שיש
<trew1000> חח
<trew1000> ישך את זה
<H3r0> מקווה
<H3r0> !seen Ron__
<Hoborg> H3r0: The user Ron__ left his last message in the channel at Wednesday, 08-Dec-2010 22:17:53 .
<H3r0> \:
<H3r0> Ron_  - !!!
<H3r0> http://www.sport5.co.il/articles.aspx?FolderID=127&docID=90714&lang=he
<Yaron-Heb> !seen Yaron-Heb
<Hoborg> Yaron-Heb: The user Yaron-Heb left his last message in the channel at Tuesday, 09-Nov-2010 22:17:52 .
<Yaron-Heb> !seen Yaron-Heb
<Hoborg> Yaron-Heb: The user Yaron-Heb left his last message in the channel at Tuesday, 09-Nov-2010 22:17:52 .
<H3r0> !seen Yaron-Heb
<Hoborg> H3r0: The user Yaron-Heb left his last message in the channel at Tuesday, 09-Nov-2010 22:17:52 .
<avi1333_> Ddorda מתי מתקדמים עם הפרוייקט?
<avi1333_> אני ממש בימים הקרובים מתחיל לעבוד ואז יהיה לי פחות זמן לזה...
<Ron_> H3r0, היום שאלתי מלצרית שאלה[
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לצערי אני גם די עמוס. צריך אנשים שיתרגמו כמה עמודים
<avi1333_> אה סבבה אחי טוב לא נורא שיהיה זמן נישב על זה:D
<david123> ערב טוב לנמצאים
<trew1000> תודהתודה
<trew1000> גם לך
<avi1333_> ערב טוב
<david123> אני מחפש משהו שמבין python
<trew1000> חלש
<david123> דיי אהבתי אותה
<trew1000> גם אני אוהב אותה
<trew1000> היא פשוט קריאה
<david123> כן וגם מלא אופציות
<alon123> hi everybody
<alon123> יש לי שאלה יש פה מישהו/היא שיכול/ה לעזור?
<david123> אולי אני
<alon123> תודה אז ככה...
<alon123> מנסה להתקין גרסה 10.10 על ואיו זד ונתקל במסך בצבעים ורודים מעוותים שלא ניתן אפילו לקרוא מה כתוב...
<david123> לא יודע אבל טוב לדעת שיש 10.10
<alon123> 10.10 - כתוב בגדול בעמוד הבית שהגיעו דיסקים....
<david123> וואלה
<david123> לא ראיתי
<david123> מי יכל לשלוח לי דיסק?
<alon123> תודה בכל מקרה...
<alon123> נראה לי שצריך לשלוח מייל ל- Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏david123: כתוב בבולט את הכתובת באתר
<Ddorda> ‏בקרוב אנ יגם אדאג שיהיה טופס שליחה
<alon123> יש כתב בעמוד הבית...אין יותר קל מזה...
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר טופס הזמנה
<Ddorda> ‏alon123: אתה חדש בשכונה?
<david123> טוב תודה וטוב לדעת
<alon123> אמממ... חדש ישן..
<Ddorda> ‏alon123: חדש ישן?
<alon123> ipink לא פה?
<Ddorda> ‏אז ברוך השב הבא
<alon123> תודה תודה
<Ddorda> ‏alon123: לא.. אין לה זמן לבוא לצ'אט
<Ddorda> ‏הרבה עבודה
<Ddorda> ‏alon123: ותיק, אבל לא רשום לצ'אט?
<alon123> חדש ישן - חדש על ואיו  ישן על פי.סי
<Ddorda> ‏אני מתכוון בצ'אט
<alon123> אני אוהב לשבור את הראש לבד...
<david123> מה האבדל בין 10.10 ל 10.04 מה חדש שם
<Ddorda> ‏david123: 10.10 זו גרסה חדשה ו־10.04 זו גרסה ארוכת טווח
<Ddorda> ‏בגרסה ארוכת טווח יש תכנות ישנות יותר אבל היא נחשבת יציבה יותר וצריך לשדרג רק אחת לכמה שנים
<Ddorda> ‏בגרסה רגילה צריך לשדרג כל חצי שנה, אבל התכנות חדשות יותר
<Ddorda> ‏ובתאוריה זה פחות יציב, אבל לא באמת
<Ddorda> ‏זה נכון ללפני שלוש שנים, היום אין דבר כזה כבר
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<alon123> אולי תוכל אתה לעזור לי?
<Ddorda> ‏ואלה היו 60 שניות על ההבדל בין 10.10 ל־10.04
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏alon123: תלוי אם אני אדע
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<alon123> Ddorda
<david123> לא יודע אני מתלבט אבל נחמד לדעת
<david123> ותודה על היחס
<Ddorda> ‏בטח, בכיף
<Ddorda> ‏יום אחד אולי אתה תשב כאן ותעזור לאחרים ;)
<alon123> אני מנסה להתקין 10.10 על ואיו זד ויש בעיה בגרפיקה - אני מקבל מסך ורוד מעוות משהו
<alon123> ככה שאני אפילו לא יכול לקרוא את ההתקנה...
<alon123> ואולי באמת ..מי יודע..
<alon123> נתקלת?
<alon123> כרטיס גרפי - nvidia geforce with cuda...
<alon123> ועוד אחד אונבורד...
<alon123> p.s  -  on virtualbox ubuntu works fine
<alon123> still here?
<alon123> Ddorda???
<Ddorda> ‏alon123: להבא תאיר אותי מההתחלה
<alon123> למה?
<Ddorda> ‏כי אז זה מודיע לי
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Ddorda> ‏alon123: ניסית לחפש בגוגל?
<alon123> אוקיי ...
<Ddorda> ‏מה השם המלא של הכרטיס רשת?
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר כרטיס מסך, סליחה
<alon123> geforce gt 330m
<Ddorda> ‏ועל איזה מחשב?
<Ddorda> ‎vaio מה?
<Ddorda> ‏נייד נכון?
<alon123> vaio z115
<alon123> כן
<Ddorda> !g vaio z115 ubuntu
<Hoborg> "YouTube - 自転車 ブレブレテスト(1).m2ts" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DMSpa8iFP-O8 | "【多少人升级了驱动实现了multi touch触摸板功能？】索尼Z笔记本论坛 ..." - http://benyouhui.it168.com/thread-1167996-1-1.html
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> !g install vaio z115 on ubuntu
<Hoborg> "【发一个新的显卡驱动吧，z115安装成功】索尼Z笔记本论坛_IT168本友会" - http://benyouhui.it168.com/thread-1231037-1-1.html | "/srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2010/09/23/#ubuntu-cn.log" - http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/09/23/%2523ubuntu-cn.html
<alon123> אוקיי אני ימשיך לגאגל....אמרתי אולי יש פה איזו שהיא דרך מהירה לפתרון...
<alon123> תודה רבה רבה!!!!
<Ddorda> ‏alon123: בכיף
<avi1333_> למישהו יש משתש ב"למד" או "דרך"?
<H3r0> מי כותב ביפנית ?:O
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: למי שיש שיגיד לי גם :P
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שהבעיה שלי אחרת לגמרי. העברית הפוכה באתרים בלמד
<Ddorda> ‏שנחשב הכי טוב
<Ddorda> ‎=\
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל פלאש
<avi1333_> חחחח:D חבר שלי ניגש לתאוריה על אופנוע אז הוא צריך משתמש שם
<avi1333_> אה נכון זאות באמת בעייה:S
<avi1333_> אבל יש גם אתר בשם טסט1 נסה ללמוד שם
<Ddorda> ‏אני ניגש לתאוריה ברכב אז אני צריך משתמש שם
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<avi1333_> יש שם סרטונים שמסבירים
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: חוץ מזה, מה הוא קמצם? משתמש עולה 20 שקל עם sms
<Ddorda> ‏מילא אני, שאני לא יכול לשלוח סמסים בכלל
<avi1333_> חחחחחח הוא מפחד שזה ישלח לו ספאם וכאלה
<Ddorda> ‏אוי נו באמת -.-
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא קשור לספאם, הם לא שולחים כלום. זה צורת תשלום
<avi1333_> באתר דרך נראה לי אפשר להרשם גם דרך הטלפון או אשראי
<avi1333_> אני מניח שבסופו של דבר הוא ירשם בכסף
<Ddorda> ‏שד"א, מאוד נפוצה בארצות "נאורות" כמו ארה"ב ובריטניה. לא יודע למה אצלנו זה לא תופס.
<Ddorda> ‏אמרו לי שדרך לא משהו בכלל
<Ddorda> ‎http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1628
<avi1333_> אה חחחח טוב אני לא כזה מבין כזה אני בתקופה שלי למדתי פשוט עם ספר חחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: איז איט טריו?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: שווה להתקין את Kmail
<avi1333_> דור הלינק לא טוב...
<trew1000> הוא נחמד מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏אמרו לי שהוא מעולה אבל זה פאקינג 300 מגה תלויות
<trew1000> זה מה שיש לי להגיד
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: הוא דומה לג'ימייל באיזו דרך?
<trew1000> אבל אני לא מכיר אחרות כך שאני לא יכול להשוות
<trew1000> יוטיוב חברו הטוב של האדם המתלבט
<Ddorda> ‏וגוגל
<Ddorda> ‏בין ביתר
<Ddorda> ‏בקרוב בערוץ תהיה אפשרות חיפוש ביוטוב
<Ddorda> ‏לידיעתך ;)
<trew1000> כן אבל זה לא וידאו מה גם שזה של גוגל
<trew1000> ואוו גדול
<Ddorda> ‏גם יוטוב של גוגל
<trew1000> אותי הוא מספק ונותן מענה ממש טוב
<trew1000> הוא גרם לי להעיף את גימייל מהדפדפן ואת המעקב שלו
<nicoco> Ddorda - אני בעד שנוכל לקרוא מיילים דרך הערוץ
<trew1000> אגב לקוח IRC שאני ממליץ עליו (גם תוצרת KDE) זה Konversation
<trew1000> אפשרות חדשה שגיליתי ממש לא מזמן זה שאפשר לפתוח את הקונסול בתור חדר נוסף
<Ddorda> ‎אני לא סובל את Konversation
<trew1000> שזה כל כך נח וזמין שגאון מי שחשב על זה
<Ddorda> ‏ניסית אותה בעבר
<trew1000> עם מה אתה עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏אצלי המסוף בלחיצת כפתור
<Ddorda> ‏זה כ"כ נוח וזמין שאני לא צריך את כל התוספים האלה ששמים על כל התכנות
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<trew1000> גם אצלי
<trew1000> F12
<Ddorda> ‏גם לנאוטילוס יש איזה תוסף מסוף כזה
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אצלי Alt+F12
<trew1000> אבל עדיין רעיון גאוני וטוב
<Ddorda> ‏כי ל־F12 יש דברים משל עצמו בדר"כ
<Ddorda> ‏יכול להיות :)
<trew1000> אני בדיוק רושם איזה סקירה על תוכנה שנפלאתי ממנה
<trew1000> אני ידביק אחר כך
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה :)
<trew1000> אם אתה רוצה קח את זה למדור...
<trew1000> חח
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: מה זאת אומרת?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: סבבה
<nicoco> שנוכל לעשות
<nicoco> !mail inbox
<nicoco> ואז הוא ידפיס את כל הכותרות שלא קראתי
<shimi810> ‏גם נתי המליץ לי, התקנתי היום והסרתי היום. strigi נדחף והורס הכל, בכלל חבילות kde...
<nicoco> ואחר כך
<nicoco> !mail read 1
<nicoco> ייפתח את הכותרת מספר אחת
<nicoco> וכן הלאה
<nicoco> נכון רעיון טוב?
<nicoco> :P
<avi1333_> חחחח ואיך תזדהה מולו?
<nicoco> תעשה
<nicoco> !mail login: password
<nicoco> נגיד המייל שלי זה
<nicoco> nicoco@gmail.com
<nicoco> והססמא שלי זה 1234
<nicoco> אז תעשה לו
<nicoco> !mail login nicoco:1234
<nicoco> ואז הוא יזהה אותך
<nicoco> :P
<avi1333_> אפשרי :D
<avi1333_> אבל הבעיה שלמנהל הבוט יהיה את כל היוזרים שלנו:S
<shimi810> ‏וסיסמאות
<avi1333_> אולי אפשר עם איזה הצפנה כלשהיא....
<trew1000> Ddorda: סיימתי מקווה שמספיק טוב מבחינה דיקדוקית
<trew1000> http://www.linuxfun.co.il/index.php?content=read&id=242
<nicoco> אנשים
<nicoco> אתם שפויים?
<nicoco> כאילו, לא ברור שאני מטריל?
<nicoco> חשבתם פעם כמה ספאם זה יעשה?
<nicoco> ועזבו את הספאם
<nicoco> כל הערוץ ידע את הפאקינג ססמא למייל שלכם
<nicoco> :|
<shimi810> ‏ובכלל הפרטיות... שעוד מעט ותהיה איננה..
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: נו מה הבעיה, אז עושים ככה
<Ddorda> !mailme
<nicoco> !mailme
<nicoco> ?
<Ddorda> ‎ואז הוא ישלח לך נוטיס "please check primate message!"
<nicoco> אהא
<Ddorda> ‏ובהודעה פרטית הוא ישאל לססמה שלך ולשם המשתמש
<Ddorda> ‏ואז הוא ישלח לך נוטיס כל פעם שיש מייל חדש
<nicoco> אחלה רעיון
<Ddorda> ‏עם לינק לשירות הדוא"ל
<nicoco> אבל מצד שני הוא בוט קוד פתוח פרוץ לציבור
<nicoco> אפשר למצוא את הקובץ של הססמאות בקלות
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: פרוץ לציבור?
<Ddorda> ‏ממש לא
<nicoco> לא?
<Ddorda> ‏הבוט משתמש במסד נתונים עד כמה שאני יודע
<Ddorda> ‏הוא בקושי עובד בכלל עם קבצים
<nicoco> אהא
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, יש קבצים בשביל מודולים
<nicoco> so nm
<Ddorda> ‏אבל המידע נשמר במסד נתונים
<nicoco> בכל מקרה
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שזה נראה לי יעמיס קצת על השרת, וגם צריך שמישהו עם זמן מיותר יבנה את זה, כי זה מה זה פיצ'ר מיותר
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<nicoco> אני לא רואה סיבה לתת למתפעלי הבוט את הססמא למייל שלי לחינם
<nicoco> 100 שקל
<nicoco> :P
<H3r0> !mailme
<Ddorda> ‏מי הבא שנופל בפח?
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<nicoco> ;p
<shimi810> !mailyou :P
<nicoco> no u
<shimi810> ‏הלאגים חוגגים כאן...
<Ddorda> !mailme
<Hoborg> Ddorda: STFU do i look like your fucking slave?
<Ddorda> ‎WHAT~!
<Ddorda> ‎?!
<nicoco> XDDDDDDDDDDD
<nicoco> !mailme
<Hoborg> nicoco: STFU do i look like your fucking slave?
<nicoco> lols
<nicoco> !help mailme
<avi1333_> !diehoborg
<avi1333_> !maileme
<liel> avi1333_: מה אתה רוצה מהובורג?
<liel> !help
<avi1333_> חחחח סתם לשגע אותו
<avi1333_> !mailme
<Hoborg> avi1333_: STFU do i look like your fucking slave?
<nicoco> !mail liel
<nicoco> tsk tsk
<nicoco> !mailiel
<liel> !removetc mailme
<liel> !mailme
<nicoco> :(
<liel> -Hoborg- mailme: Command does not exist
<nicoco> party pooper
<liel> !allwarnings
<liel> !warn avi1333_ Added a very politically incorrect factoid.
<liel> !allwarnings
<avi1333_> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<trew1000> הוספתי קטגוריה
<trew1000> תהנו
<trew1000> http://www.linuxfun.co.il/index.php?content=news_bycat&category=%D7%A6%D7%99%D7%9C%D7%95%D7%9D~%D7%9E%D7%A1%D7%9A
<trew1000> אם הייתי יכול לערוך זה היה נראה הרבה יותר טוב
<trew1000> אבל מה לעשות האתר בגרסת בטא
<avi1333_> אהבתי אחי:)
<nicoco> רייסטלין, מה?
<nicoco> הדמות האהובה עלי מרומח הדרקון
<nicoco> אחלה בחירה לניק
<trew1000> תודה תודה
<trew1000> אם כי דמות מרושעת
<nicoco> הממ
<trew1000> זה התחליף המקוקל להארי פוטר
<nicoco> לא בהכרח מרושעת
<nicoco> יותר תאבת כוח וידע
<nicoco> ואנוכית
<trew1000> האישיות חולת שררה ושליטה
<trew1000> כן בעיקר
<trew1000> אבל לקסם יש את הקסם שלו
<trew1000> אגב אם אתה רוצה סידרה טובה של ספרים
<nicoco> אז מתי אתה אהבת אותו יותר? כשהייתה לו גלימה אדומה או שחורה?
<trew1000> של אותם סופרות
<avi1333_> trew1000 ידוע לך מתי יהיה עוד מדריכים לבלנדר ?
<nicoco> avi1333_ - קוטע שיחות שכמוך
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי בעיה עם לינוקספאן
<avi1333_> חחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, אתר נחמד אבל -
<Ddorda> ‏הרבה יותר מדי מבולגן
<trew1000> avi1333_: יש אחד בישול הוא יהיה מוכן הוא יצא
<Ddorda> ‏לא נותן לינקים
<Ddorda> ‏ומפרסם גם משחקים עם wine
<avi1333_> סבבה:)
<Ddorda> ‏שאני לא מבין את ההיגיון בזה, כי זה דינמי
<trew1000> Ddorda: בינתיים זה מה יש
<trew1000> nicoco: כשהוא היה בשמים רוח
<trew1000> אני מניח שזה היה כשהוא היה שחור
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> יכול להיות
<nicoco> האמת אני כבר לא כל כך זוכר
<trew1000> בקיצור סידרה טובה זה "מחזור שער המוות"
<nicoco> עברו כמה שנים מאז קראתי את זה בפעם האחרונה
<nicoco> קראתי גם את זה
<trew1000> סידרה של 7 ספרים ממש ממש טובה
<nicoco> סדרה מעולה
<trew1000> אני תקוע בספר 5
<nicoco> עם הסמלים המגניבים, נכון?
<nicoco> רונות
<nicoco> זהו
<trew1000> כן, לא היה בספרייה
<trew1000> ואחרי זה כבר הפסקתי לקרוא ספרים
<nicoco> הוא מת בספר שש
<nicoco> סתם
<trew1000> יותר חומר ידע
<trew1000> חח תעבוד עלי חופשי אני לא רואה את עצמי ממשיך לקרוא
<nicoco> גם אני לקחתי הפסקה די ארוכה מספרים
<nicoco> והתמקדתי בללמוד
<nicoco> אבל בזמן האחרון התחלתי לקרוא שוב
<trew1000> זה בדרך כל אחרי גיל העזרה אני מניח
<nicoco> דברים אקראיים בעיקר
<trew1000> אני גם התחלתי לקרוא שוברק משהו אחר
<trew1000> וזה את התגובות בערוץ, פורום, ומה שמסביב
<trew1000> @_@
<trew1000>   w
<avi1333_> אני גם לא ממש קורא ספרים כרגע:S
<trew1000> כן זה עובר עם הזמן והחוסר זמן
<nicoco> בעיקר עם הסחות הדעת האחרות
<nicoco> למרות שאני עדיין משתדל לקרוא עיתון בבוקר
<trew1000> את האמת אני לא קורא עיתון
<trew1000> אני רק עובר על הפרסומות שלו וחושב איך עושים את זה
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> על הפרסומות אני משתדל לדלג דווקא
<trew1000> מה לעשות זה מה שקורה כשיש לך גרפיקה בראש
<trew1000> תהיה רצף תסתכל על מרצפות תהיה נגר תראה רק ארונות
<trew1000> מה לעשות זה האדם
<avi1333_> חחח גם אני ככה אחי אני יושב וחושב איך עשו את הפרסומות
<nicoco> לגלות לך סוד? את הרוב עושים עם מסך צבעוני
<nicoco> למרות שיש חלק שמעצבים באמת
<nicoco> הרבה פעמים לא שמים על זה ופשוט נותנים לזה תפאורה מתאימה מראש
<avi1333_> את הרוב עושים בפוטושופ...
<nicoco> זה חוסך הרבה כאב ראש
<nicoco> נותנים נגיעות פה ושום
<nicoco> ושם*
<nicoco> זה בטוח
<nicoco> אבל גם נותנים המון תפאורה מוכנה מראש
<avi1333_> כן נכון
<nicoco> זה הרבה יותר קל
<nicoco> מלשבת שעות ולעצב משהו
<avi1333_> לוקחים משהו מוכהן מהרשת משנים אותו קצת וזהו...:S
<avi1333_> הרוב לא משקיעים ועושים הכול מאפס
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: זה טעות להתחיל הכל מאפס
<nicoco> טעות רצינית מאוד
<avi1333_> למה?ככה אתה באמת מעצב כמו שצריך ולומד להשתמש בכל הכלים...
<nicoco> אם אתה רוצה ללמוד
<nicoco> זה אולי טוב בתור אימון
<nicoco> אבל בתכלס
<nicoco> אתה לא תתחיל הכל מאפס
<nicoco> כי ייקח לך חודש עד שתסיים משהו מסכן אחד
<nicoco> עובדה שכבר בתוכנה יש המון ערכות נושא מוכנות
<nicoco> וכלים שנותנים לך תמונה מוכנה
<nicoco> clouds לדוגמא
<nicoco> אם היית יושב לעצב עננים מאפס
<avi1333_> אני בדרל כלל יכול לבסס דברים חדשים על דברים ישנים שהכנתי
<nicoco> ...
<avi1333_> אבל אני לא אוהב לקחת דברים מוכנים מהרשת
<avi1333_> כן ברור יש דברים שאני יעשה מאפס
<avi1333_> *לא
<nicoco> אעשה*
<nicoco> ואתה יכול אם אתה רוצה ללכת עם הראש בקיר
<avi1333_> כן...
<nicoco> לדעתי זאת טעות פטאלית וסתם בזבוז זמן
<nicoco> זה כמו שתבוא למחשב ותתחיל לכתוב מערכת הפעלה חדשה מ-0
<avi1333_> תלוי מה אחי ,וגם יש בעיה לקחת סתם תמונות מהאינטרנט בעיה של חוקיות כי צריך אישור מהיוצר
<nicoco> יש המון אתרים שייתנו לך בחינם
<nicoco> המון
<nicoco> בלי בקשה לאישור
<avi1333_> אחי יש דברים שאני לא יעשה מאפס כמו למשל דברים שהתוכנה מאפשרת לי או דברים שאני יודע בוודאות שמותר להשתמש בהם אבל מה שאני בחיים לא יעשה זה יוריד psd מוכן
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> עשיתי פעם לוגו לאחי
<nicoco> לדעתי יצא פצצה
<nicoco> אבל גם אותו לא הכנתי מ-0
<nicoco> כי עם כל הכבוד
<nicoco> אני לא הולך להכין מברשת
<nicoco> שתנקד מיקרופון
<avi1333_> אני לא אומר ממש מאפס ברור שמברשת אני לא יכין לבד
<nicoco> אלא לקחת מיקרופון ולהפוך אותו לוקטור
<avi1333_> אני מדבר על למשל להוריד psd ולשנות בו כמה דברים וזהו מוכן
<nicoco> זה מטופש
<avi1333_> לצערי יש הרבה אנשים שעובדים ככה
<nicoco> אבל זה לא להתחיל מ-0
<nicoco> סליחה
<nicoco> לא ניסחתי נכון
<nicoco> אבל זה לא לעשות כלום
<nicoco> שזה דבר אחר לגמרי מלא להתחיל מ-0
<nicoco> אני לא אתחיל להוריד עבודות מוכנות
<nicoco> אבל אשתמש בחלקים מעבודות מוכנות
<nicoco> ובמסכים צבעוניים אם צריך
<avi1333_> אני אעדיף שלא להשתמש בחלקים מוכנים כמובן שאם אני יהיה קצר בזמן אולי כן אעשה זאות
<avi1333_> אבל כל עוד אני לא עובד בזה ועדיין לומד אני מעדיף שלא להשתמש בחלקים מעבודות אחרות
<avi1333_> ד"א מהזה מסכים צבעוניים?....
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לדעתי הגישה הזאת זה טעות
<Ddorda> ‏כי זה תכל'ס פשוט מבזבז לך את הזמן
<nicoco> בדיוק
<Ddorda> ‏אחרי זה אתה יכול לספר בגאווה שעשית הכל מ־0, אבל סתם לקח לך יותר זמן ממה שהיה לוקח למישהו אחר
<avi1333_> אבל אני רוצה ללמוד זה קצת שונה
<Ddorda> ‏ואחרי זה כשתרצה לעבוד בתחום יהיה לך בעיה כי ייקח לך יותר זמן מלמתחרים
<nicoco> ומסך צבעוני זה מסכים כחולים וירוקים, או מסכים עם צבעים אחידים
<nicoco> שאפשר לגזור מהם בקלות
<avi1333_> כשאני יעבוד בתחום אני כבר ייקח באמת מוכן
<avi1333_> כדי לקצר זמן
<avi1333_> אה כן סבבה
<avi1333_> בדרך כלל זה ירוק
<Ddorda> ‏או ורוד
<Ddorda> ‏או כחול
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<nicoco> תלוי במה שאתה רוצה לגזור
<nicoco> :O
<avi1333_> ורוד?:Oזה חדש לי
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אז עכשיו אתה יודע
<avi1333_> כחול אני יודע שפעם השתמשו יותר היום אני רואה הרוב משתמשים בירוק
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏כן, היום משתמשים בעיקר בירוק וורוד
<avi1333_> אני האמת השתמשתי באילתור של מסך ירוק שעבדתי באפטר אפקט
<nicoco> שמע, אתה יכול גם לא להשתמש במסכים ולגזור את זה פריים-פריים
<avi1333_> עדיין מחפש תוכנה דומה ללינוקס שתעשה את העבודה לצערי אין כזאות:S
<nicoco> זה ייאמן אותך בלגזור דברים
<nicoco> ;)
<avi1333_> חחחחחח צריך להיות ממש דפוק כדי לעשות את זה חחחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: למסך ירוק? בטח שיש
<nicoco> Ddorda - לאפטר אפקס
<avi1333_> לא רק למסך ירוק אני מדבר בכלל תוכנה מקצועית לעריכת וידאו
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333_: OpenShot
<avi1333_> אפילו משהו ברמה של פרימר מספיק טוב לי
<nicoco> כן
<avi1333_> אופןשוט פשוטה מידיי:S
<nicoco> אופן שוט אחלה
<Ddorda> ‏זה המקבילה ל־iMovie של מק
<nicoco> ניסיתי אותה קצת
<nicoco> היא מגניבה לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: תשתמש בגרסה העדכנית שלהם
<Ddorda> ‏זה בכלל לא פשוט
<nicoco> אבל לא מגרדת את הקרסוליים של אפטר אפקטס
<nicoco> בקטע של אפקטים
<avi1333_> ניסתי אותה גם אבל היא פשוטה מידיי אין מספיק דברים
<avi1333_> אפטר אפקט תוכנה אגדיתית גם אפשר להוריד מלא אפקטים ברשת
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: מתי ניסית.
<avi1333_> והיא גם לא מסובכת כמו שאנשים נוטים לחשוב
<avi1333_> דור ניסתי לפני שבוע בערך
<avi1333_> אבל הורדתי ממרכז התוכנות
<nicoco> Ddorda - הוא מדבר על עריכת וידאו מקצועית, לא על הכנה של סרטים וקליפים
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אני הבנתי שאפשר לשלב כוחות של כמה תכנות עריכה וזה יוצא מעולה ויש גם מקצועיים שעושים את זה
<nicoco> כמובן
<nicoco> אם אתה רוצה להגיע לתוצאות אופטימליות תשתמש בכמה תוכנות בנפרד
<nicoco> כשכל אחת מותאמת לתפקיד שלה
<nicoco> אם תהיה תוכנה אחת שתאגד את הכל
<nicoco> זה יהיה בלאגן רציני ולא יעיל
<nicoco> :P
<avi1333_> הבעיה העיקרית שלי כרגע עם אופןשוט שהוא מציג לי אותה הפוך ז"א מימין לשמאל:S
<avi1333_> ביגלל שהמערכת בעברית כנראה:S
<nicoco> אבל כשאני מדבר על אפקטים ועריכת וידאו מיקצועית אני מדבר בין היתר על שיפור צבעים, פיידים, שימוש בשדה אלפא, אנימציה, וכו'
<avi1333_> השאלה אם אני יכול להפוך את זה?אבל שזה ישפיע רק על התוכנה הזאות
<avi1333_> ברור לוידאו מקצועי כרגע אין פתרון לינוקסאי עד כמה שידוע לי
<nicoco> יש את בלנדר
<avi1333_> אבל עכשיו העפתי מבט שוב על אופןשוט ולקליפים וסטרונים קצרים היא מאתימה
<nicoco> אבל היא יותר לאנימציות תלת מימד
<avi1333_> כן התחלתי האמת ללמוד גם אותה:)
<nicoco> למרות שאם אתה רוצה אתה יכול לייצא ממנה ערוץ אלפא ולהשתמש בו
<avi1333_> אז אני יכול להפוך את האופןשוט שזה יוצג לי בצורה נורמלית?
<avi1333_> כן גם אפשרי...
<avi1333_> Ddordaאיך אני יכול לגרום לתוכנה באובנטו לשנות את הצג שלה?ש
<avi1333_> כי ביגלל שזה בעברית זה מוצג לי בצורה הפוכה:S ז"א למשל הפס של הוידאו זז לכיוון ההפוך:S
<shimi810> ‏בקיצור מהתפריט, תכניס את זה לשורת הפקודה: env LANG=he_IL
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: הפוך
<Ddorda> ‎env LANG=en_IL
<Ddorda> ‏ואני לא בטוח שזה יעזור
<avi1333_> אבל זה לא ישנה לי את כל השפה במערכת לאנגלית?
<Ddorda> ‏כי צריך שהמערכת תהיה LTR ולא RTL
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לא
<shimi810> ‏אופס נכון. וכן, לי זה עזר
<avi1333_> אני צריך שרק התוכנות יהיה ltr והמערכת תשאר RTL
<Ddorda> ‎ככה: env LANG=C PROGRAM
<trew1000> יש עוד תוכנה טובה לוידאו שמה בישראל Kdenlive
<avi1333_> למרות שאני מתלבט ברצינות אולי לעבור לאנגלית לזהו
<trew1000> ksg,h vht nna yucv
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אני אברר לך על זה בהזדמנות
<avi1333_> כן גם אותה אנימכיר:)
<avi1333_> סבבה דור תודה:)
<trew1000> יש לה הרבה פונקציות ופילטרים
<trew1000> ולדעתי אחת הטובות בלינוקס
<avi1333_> כן היא דווקא נחמדה
<trew1000> avi1333_: אם אתה רוצה שהתוכנה שלך קבוע תעלה כך
<trew1000> אז תיכנס לקובץ של התוכנה שנגמר בנקודה דסקטופ
<trew1000> נראה משהו כמו konquerorsu.desktop
<trew1000> זה הקובץ הפעלה של התוכנה
<trew1000> מה שגורם שלחיצה כפולה תעלה אותה
<trew1000> בקיצור תפתח אותו עם עורך טקסט
<avi1333_> ואז מה לעשות?
<trew1000> ותוסיף את השורה הזאת איפה שרשום EXEC
<trew1000> אני יעלה קובץ דוגמה אם יש לי
<avi1333_> סבבבה אחי תודה:) איזה שורה להוסיף?
<trew1000> שניה אני יביא קובץ דוגמה
<avi1333_> סבבה תודה גבר:)
<nicoco> אביא*
<trew1000> nicoco: נעל בית
<trew1000> avi1333_: http://pastebin.ca/2018861
<trew1000> תראה את השורה של ה-EXEC
<avi1333_> אה סבבה אחי הבנתי:)תודה רבה
<trew1000> זאת השורה שאני הוספתי כדי שזה יעבוד לי ישר
<trew1000> LC_ALL=C
<avi1333_> ד"א איפה אני מוצא את הקובץ הפעלה של אופןשוט?
<trew1000> אה שניה
<trew1000> בנתיב הזה
<trew1000> אצלי במנדריבה
<trew1000> .../usr/share/applications/
<trew1000> הוספתי נקודות כי / זה תחילת פקודה אז הערוץ לא מאשר לי לכתוב כזה דבר
<avi1333_> סבבה מצאתי תודה אחי:)
<avi1333_> :S זה לא נותן לי לפתוח אותו עם פנקס רשימות:S
<trew1000> נו אז למה אתה מחכה ;-)
<trew1000> שניה רק עכשיו הבנתי
<trew1000> עם איזה תוכנה הוא לא פותח לך?
<avi1333_> אה הנה הצלחתי:)
<avi1333_> אבל זה קובץ לקריאה בלבד:S
<avi1333_> זה לא נותן לערוך אותו
<trew1000> כי אתה לא רוט
<avi1333_> אני צריך להכנס בsudo דרך הטרמינל אבל אני לא יודע איך:S
<shimi810> ‏gksu nautilus ותנווט אליו. או sudo gedit והנתיב המלא לקובץ
<New0> היי כולם מה נשמע?
<avi1333_> הצלחתי לערוך
<avi1333_> אבל הוא רושם איזה שגיאה על הפקודה שהוספתי
<trew1000> אממ
<trew1000> הוספת את השורה שאני נתתי לך?
<trew1000> avi1333_: ^
<avi1333_> כן...
<trew1000> שים את השורה שנתנו לך פה החברה
<avi1333_> הוא רושם אחרי הוספת השורה no such a directory
<trew1000> מעניין אולי זה כן יעבוד
<trew1000> תראה לי איך נראה אצלך הקובץ
<trew1000> אחרי השינוי
<avi1333_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543331/
<Hoborg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin
<avi1333_> זה אחרי שניסתי את מה שדור הביא לי
<trew1000> ראיתי את הבעיה
<trew1000> לא רושמים פרוגרם
<trew1000> אלא רושמים את שם התוכנה
<avi1333_> env: PROGRAM: No such file or directory
<trew1000> לדוגמה לשורה כזאת
<trew1000> Exec= LANG=C kdenlive
<trew1000> יש?
<trew1000> New0: מה קורה?
<New0> בסדר
<trew1000> אה avi1333_אתה לא מוסיף שורה אלא מוסיף לשורה הקיימת
<trew1000> מה חדש? New0
<avi1333_> ניסתי עכשיו להוסיף גם לקיימת עדיין לא עבד:S
<avi1333_> מה קורה new0?
<New0> בסדר אבי מה נשמע?
<trew1000> avi1333_: איך הוא נראה עכשיו הקובץ?
<New0> סוף סוף :D סיימתי עם כל מה שהיה לי. עכשיו נשאר לי רק עוד עבודה אחת :)
<avi1333_> סבבה
<New0> תודה תודה
<avi1333_> שניה אני ידבק
<avi1333_> וואלה יפה אחי:)
<avi1333_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543332/
<Hoborg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin
<trew1000> אתה יכול למחוק את הe avi1333_nv
<trew1000> ENV
<trew1000> תעשה שמור ותגיד אם זה עובד
<avi1333_> עדיין אותה שגיאה:S
<avi1333_> כנראה ביגלל שאני בגנום:S
<trew1000> אממ
<New0> היי חברה http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<trew1000> אולי
<avi1333_> אם אני יכנס דרך פלאקסבוקס זה יעבוד טוב?
<trew1000> מעניין באמת למה זה כך
<New0> לינק נחמד :)
<trew1000> לא נראה לי אבל שווה בגיקה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה טוב אני יבדוק כבר אחר כך:Sאין לי עצבים להתחיל לסגור פה הכול:S
<trew1000> ססבה לך
<trew1000> בבה*
<avi1333_> הוספתי את env וזה מה שזה רושם לי:
<avi1333_> Process no longer exists: 17700.  Creating new pid lock file.
<trew1000> מעניין אצלי בKDE זה עובד
<avi1333_> אתה עם אובנטו?
<trew1000> לא אני עם מנדריבה
<avi1333_> כנראה זה תלוי גם בשולחן העבודה טוב אני ייבדוק את זה אחר כך בלאקסבוקס
<trew1000> אולי זה ההבדל למרות שלא נראה לי
<avi1333_> אה יכול להיות זה גם קשור למערכת
<avi1333_> נראה לי יותר הגיוני זה קשור לשולחן עבודה
<H3r0> יואו שמעו אני גמור
<H3r0> אבל עם חיוך (:
<avi1333_> טוב חברים שיהיה לכם לילה טוב
<New0> Ddorda היי מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: טוב
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז בדיוק לישוו
<Ddorda> ‏לישון
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-14
<New0> צהריים טובים חברה
<trew1000> מישהו מכיר הרחבה לפיירפוקס שתתן לי IRC מהדפדפן?
<New0> trew1000 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=irc+chat&cat=all&lver=any&pid=1&sort=&pp=20&lup=&advanced=
<trew1000> New0: תודה ממש גאון בפעולה
<New0> זה היה בציניות?
<trew1000> תחת איזה מחרוזת חיפשת?
<New0> irc
<trew1000> לא זה היה ברצינות
<New0> ואח"כ
<New0> irc chata
<trew1000> מוזר גם אני חיפשתי עם המחרוזות
<New0> *irc chat
<trew1000> הזאת אבל לא קיבלתי כאלה תוצאות
<New0> אה תודה על המחמאה :D
<trew1000> זה נשמע הגיוני יותר
<New0> אה סבבה שמח לעזור לנעזרים חח :D
<New0> כן תודה
<New0> ליאל, פעם אחת דור לימד את ניקו איך להתחבר ובלי שייראו את ה IP שלך
<New0> liel ^
<liel> New0: אני יודע איך עושים את זה
<New0> אה אוקי
<trew1000> איך עושים?
<New0> :D
<trew1000> liel: ?
<liel> trew1000: קובעים ססמת התחברות
<liel> :user pass
<liel> ואז זה מתחבר אוטומטית לניקסרב ומזדהה
<trew1000> איפה אני רושם את זה?
<New0> אתה רשום?
<Ron_> אני לחוץ ומשעמם לי
<New0> ממה אתה לחוץ ?
<Ron_> New0, אני לחוץ מזה שאני מתחיל להיות לחוץ
<New0> ווואו זה מעניין
<New0> ומה השורש של הסיבה אתה יודע ?
<New0> Ron_ יש איזה משהו שאתה עושה ככה ביום יום ?
<Ron_> New0, לא הרבה. היום במקרה קמתי מוקדם אבל היום עשיתי קצת הייתי בכפר סבא ובחולון. וגם בבוקר אכלתי ג'חנון בתל אביב
<Ron_> New0, מה אתה עושה ביום יום?
<New0> פשוט חי את החיים
<New0> אני לא ממש יוצא מהבית
<New0> אני גם לא עובד, אבל מידיי פעם יש לי לקוחות
<New0> בתור עצמאי
<Ron_> New0, מה אתה עושה בבית?
<New0> לומד על דברים, מתקן מחשבים
<New0> ועוד כמה דברים
<New0> רואה סרטים סדרות
<New0> עכשיו לדוגמא אני לומד על מערכת הקבצים של NTFS
<New0> בוויקיפדיה
<Ron_> New0, מה הכוונה לומד? מחשבים?
<New0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_File_Table#Internals
<Ron_> אני הייתי רוצה ללמוד מחשבים ותכנות אבל קשה לי
<New0> כן על המחשבים
<New0> אתה יודע אנגלית?
<New0> שברור שזה קשה
<Ron_> ככה ככה. מה איתך?
<New0> אם קשה סימן שאתה בעלייה
<New0> אני מתסדר פחות או יותר עם אנגלית
<New0> הרמה של האנגלית שלי דווקא טובה אבל עדיין חסר לי אוצר מילים
<Ron_> אתה לא עושה דברים אחרים חוץ ממחשבים? נשמע קצת לא מחובר למציאות האמת
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח צודק
<New0> אני בקושי מחובר למציאות
<Ron_> אני אשאל אותך על מילים ונראה אם אתה יודע
<New0> אוקי
<Ron_> מזה לפני שאתה בודק במילון? http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/concur
<Ron_> concur
<Ron_> 2 http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kudos
<Ron_> 3 http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/wank
<Ron_> אני שכחתי האמת
<Ron_> ברחת?
<Ron_> New0,
<New0> כן
<New0> אה סליחה אני לא ראיתי את מה שכתבת בגלל שלא רשמת את הניק שלי
<New0> Ron_
<New0> לא ברחתי
<New0> פשוט לא רשמת את הניק שלי אז לא ראיתי את ההודעות שלך
<New0> ולא אני לא יודע מה הם המילים האלו
<Ron_> אתה זה זה שניסע ביחד עם השני לשכנע אותי להתחיל עם בנות לא? New0
<Ron_> חכם במילים
<Ron_> ;)
<New0> למה ?
<New0> אני אני זה שדירבנתי אותך לדבר עם הבנות האלו
<New0> ולמה חכם במילים?
<Ron_> חכם בלהגיד מה לעשות אבל קשה לי לדבר עם בנות. אני רוצה להכיר בכל מקרה הרבה בנות כוסיות. אני אחד האנשים שהכי אוהב בנות יפות
<Ron_> שהכי אוהבים
<New0> ברור כל אחד אוהב בנות יפות
<New0> זה לא העניין של פשוט להגיד
<New0> אלא צריך לעשות
<New0> בפעם הראשונה אולי יהיה לך פשלה, אבל קצת יהיה לך יותר נסיון מהפעם הקודמת
<New0> הבנת את הרעיון
<New0> ?
<nicoco> ענק
<nicoco> התקנתי איזה תוסף לכרום
<avi1333> ?
<avi1333> של irc?
<nicoco> והוא נתן לי סקרינשוטים של אובונטו
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> הגלריה הרשמית של גוגל
<avi1333> אה חחחחח
<nicoco> כלומר
<nicoco> של גנום
<nicoco> לא שמתי לב אם זה היה אובונטו
<nicoco> אבל זה בטוח גנום
<avi1333> וואלה יפה אחי:) אבל איזה תוסף זה?
<nicoco> אדבלוק
<nicoco> שזה רציני למדי
<avi1333> אה יפה חחח איזה קטע זה שזה מראה תמונות מגנום חחחחח
<avi1333> אולי הוא מזהה שאתה על לינוקס ונותן תמונות בהתאם
<nicoco> יש מצב שזה זיהה שאני משתמש בגנום
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> ולפי זה נתן לי סקרינשוטים
<nicoco> הגיוני
<avi1333> וואלה קטע אחי
<nicoco> גוגל האלה שדים משחת
<avi1333> אני עכשיו על מחשב ווינדוס שניה אני יראה מה הוא נותן לי פה
<Ron_> New0, סבבה. אבל אני לא יודע על מה לדבר
<avi1333> תו לינק לדף התוסף
<avi1333> Ddorda מה קורה אחי?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: רחמיי
<nicoco> Ddorda - גם אתה צריך לעשות דיליי בין הכניסה לשרת לכניסה לערוץ
<New0> אוקי, רון עם הזמן לומדים
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: הכל טוב, אתה יודע, חיים
<nicoco> ---» Ddorda (~Ddorda@62.128.50.99) has Joined #ubuntu-il
<nicoco> «--- Ddorda (~Ddorda@62.128.50.99) has Quit (Changing host)
<nicoco> ---» Ddorda (~Ddorda@ubuntu/member/ddorda) has Joined #ubuntu-il
<avi1333> כן אני גם מרחם על עצמי שאני על המחשב הזה עשכיו:S
<Ddorda> ‏כן? אם זה מופיע לכולם פתאום זאת כנראה בעיה בשרת
<nicoco> :O
<avi1333> עוד מעט נעבור לשני
<Ron_> אני מחפש מישהו שיתקין לי אובונטו על הנטבוק שלי
<Ron_> אני יכו לעשות את זה עם כונן חיצוני?
<avi1333> גם אצלי זה ככה .איך אני עושה דילי באמת?
<Ddorda> ‏Ron_: באיזה איזור אתה.
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ron_> רמת גן Ddorda
<nicoco> avi1333 - https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יכול עם כונן חיצוני, דיסק און קי...
<Ron_> איך אתם מתלהבים מגוגל כרום ללינוקס?
<avi1333> גם פה הוא מרנה מגנום
<avi1333> חחחחחחחחח
<Ron_> סידי חיצוני?
<nicoco> מגניב
<avi1333> אה לא בעצם זה מראה ממאק:S
<Ron_> אני מפחד להרוס הכל עם דיסק און קי
<nicoco> אני מזהה את הרקע הסגול של אובונטו
<avi1333> גם במאק יש את הרקע הזה...
<nicoco> ובעצם מי שמפתח את התוסף מעלה את הסקרינשוטים
<nicoco> זה הגיוני
<avi1333> יכול להיות בכל אופן העיקר זה לא ווינדוס חחחחחחח
<nicoco> גם לגנום יש ערכות נושא שמחכות את מק, דרך אגב
<avi1333> Ddorda ראיתי בבלוג שייש לך דיסקים גם של אובנטו סרבר וקובנטו חחחח
<avi1333> כן אבל אני מעדיף את העיצוב הסדרנטיטי
<avi1333> אני בניתי לי עיצוב משליD:
<avi1333> *סדנטרטי
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: גם אני, קוראים לו פלאקס הגבר
<avi1333> :)
<avi1333> דווקא את פלאקס השארתי בעיצוב הרגיל שלו ככה אני אוהב אותו זה המטרה שלו
<avi1333> הלאגים פה חוגגים:S
<avi1333> טוב עוד מעט בא BRB
<Ron_> Ddorda, זה מועד לכישלון להתקין מדיסקאוןקי?
<Ron_> what are better? fuji ultra compact camera or an expensive sony one?
<Ron_> is
<Interruptus> אני אוהב את המתודה הרגילה
<Interruptus> מדיוידי
<someone235> היי, אני מנסה להכין bootable usb וזה לא הולך לי
<someone235> למישהו יש נסיון בזה?
<New0> fi
<New0> כן
<New0> למה אתה רוצה לעשות?
<New0> someone325 מה אתה רוצה לעשות עם הUSB ?
<someone235> להתקין אובונטו
<someone235> אבל זה לא עולה לי
<someone235> נראה בגלל ששיחקתי ב-boot menu
<Ron_> איך מוצאים בית דפוס נורמלי?
<New0> מה הכוונה ששיחקת עם ה תפריט של הבוט?
<someone235> לא זוכר, שיחקתי איתו
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אתה יכול שוב לפרמט אותו?
<New0> אל תשכח לגבות לפני זה נתונים
<New0> טוב אני שניה הולך לחנות someone235 נדבר כבר אוקי :D
<Ddorda> ‏Ron_: לא
<Ron_> Ddorda, תסביר לי איך לעשות את זה. האמת שאני חולם להתקין אקספי
<H3r0> Ron_ - חקרתי?
<H3r0> Ron_ - ניסית?*
<Ron_> H3r0, שאלתי היום מוכרת שאלה
<H3r0> Ron_ - לאט לאט
<Ron_> H3r0, אחלה
<Ron_> H3r0, מה איתך? דיברת עם בנות היום?
<H3r0> Ron_ - אני לא סופר את זה [;
<New0> Ron_ מה אתה מנסה להתקין?
<Ron_> H3r0, אז כמה בכל זאת? :)
<Shualdon> Ddorda: http://www.humblebundle.com/ !!!
<H3r0> Ron_ - לא צריך לספור
<Ron_> New0, וין7 עושה בעיות כי הוא איטי על הנטבוק שלי. אז אני רוצה אקספי למרות שאמרו לי שכדאי להישאר על 7. אבל אני שוקל במקביל להתקין גם לינוקס למרות שאני מאוד מתלבט
<New0> תשמע רון, אני באמת שיש לי קצת נסיון והרבה נסיון גם כואב עם ווינדוסים למיניהם, וגם לאחרונה התקנתי אובונטו ואני עכשיו ממש עובד עליו
<New0> לכן דבר הראשון שאני אשאל אותך עכשיו קודם כל. איזה מחשב זה?
<New0> סוג מעבד/זיכרון
<New0> דגם?
<H3r0> Ron_ - עצה של גיבור אל תתקין במקביל
<New0> למה לא להתקין במקביל ?
<Ron_> New0, 2 gigs. eee pc 1005p
<Ron_> חרא של מחשב. איטי מאוד ובא עם מלא תוכנות מעצבנות
<New0> אז באמת הייתי ממליך לך להתקין XP אבל לא לפני כמה דברים
<New0> קודם כל. תגבה את המחשב שלך כמו שהוא עכשיו
<New0> עם איזו תוכנה מסויימת כמו GHOST או כלוןזילה
<New0> אבי כבר השתמש עם כלוןזילה והוא ממש אהב את זה. יכול להיות שזה אפילו יותר טוב מ GHOST
<Interruptus> אני ממש אוהב את הלייב סידי של אקרוניס
<New0> ככה שאם מתישהו תרצה להחזיר את כל המערכת הפעלה שלך לאיך שהיא עכשיו אז אתה תוכל בכמה דקות להחזיר אותה כאילו היא מעולם לא נמחקה
<Interruptus> במיוחד שהוא מגבה לינוקס אחלה
<Interruptus> והוא מבוסס ביזיבוקס
<New0> אקרוניס גם טובים, אני השתמשתי איתה רק פעם אחת
<New0> הוא צריך לגבות NTFS לא לינוקס
<New0> Interruptus ^
<New0> אני רק לא יודע איך אני עכשיו יכול לראות את הגיבוי שאני עשיתי עם אקרוניס
<New0> כמו acrocis explorer או משהו כזה
<Interruptus> רק אם יש לך את התוכנה עצמה מותקנת
<Interruptus> אתה יכול לעשות מאונט אימג'
<New0> וואאלה את זה לא ידעתי
<New0> Ron_ ?
<New0> רון, הסתדרת?
<Ron_> New0, אני לא מתקין אקספי. אני מחפש מישהו שיתקין לי. אני ניסיתי פעם וממש הסתבכתי בהתקנה.
<New0> זה ממש שטויות
<Ron_> אם אני אתקין אקספי אז יכול להיות שהמחשב שלי ירוץ מהר New0
<Ron_> אבל למה בעצם אני צריך בכלל מחשב?
<New0> אתה פעם התקנת מערכת הפעלה מסויימת?
<Ron_> זה לא פשוט להתקין מדיסקאוןקי
<New0> למה צריך מחשב????. זה אתה תצטרך לשאול את עצמך
<New0> רגע אין לך CD ?
<New0> אין לך כונן על הנייד?
<New0> והאמת היא שבדיוק אני התקנתי על המחשב הנייד של אח שלי XP מדיסק און קיי Ron_
<Ron_> זה נטבוק
<Ron_> New0,
<New0> אה אוקי
<Ron_> התקנתי מלא פעמים אבל זה בעיה עם דיסקאוןקי
<New0> אז אתה צריך כלי מסויים
<New0> נכון מאוד
<New0> ווינ 7 עם דוק זה ממש קל אבל XP זה ממש מסובך
<Ron_> איך אני מוצא מישהו שיודע להתקין אקספי?
<New0> יש לך את הדיסק של ההתקנה?
<New0> ודוק כמה גיגה יש לו ?
<Ron_> New0, אני מחקתי את ההתקנה של אקספי כי זה לא הצליח לי אבל אני יכול להוריד שוב. אבל מאיפה אני מוריד את זה בעברית?
<moshe> Ron_, בבקשה לא לשאול על דברים לא חוקיים פה
<Ron_> moshe, אז איפה כן? זה לא הוגן שאין איפה לדבר על הורדה של מערכת הפעלה
<moshe> אין לי בעיה אם זה חוקי, אבל להוריד חלונות זה לא בדיוק חוקי
<Ron_> לא שאלתי אם הממשלה מאשרת את זה או לא. או אם מיקרוסופט מאשרים את זה או לא. שאלתי איפה אני אוכל לדבר על זה אם לא כאן? moshe
<New0> Ron_ ? PM
<Ron_> לא משנה אם אתה רק רוצה לשחק אותה בדמות של אוכף החוקים הסדרתי אז תעשה את זה אבל זה לא אומר בכלל שזה בסדר וצריך לזכור את זה
<New0> ה"פ
<moshe> אני לא יודע, אם הייתי יודע הייתי כותב את זה, אבל כאן אני מבקש לא לדבר על זה
<moshe> זה הנוהג באובונטו, אני לא עושה את זה כי אני רוצה אלא כי זה מה שאובונטו העולמית מבקשת, מה גם שזה החוק (אסור להוריד תכנה לא חוקית...)
<Ron_> החוק לא בהכרח באמת "חוקי" וחוץ מזה אתה יכול להפסיק לנהל את הצ'אט הזה וזה סתם שטויות כי אפשר להקים צ'אט אחר ולא צריך את אובונטו המשוגעים האלו בשביל צ'אט
<Ron_> קשה להריץ מחשב בעולם הזה אבל גם קשה למצוא שימוש הולם למחשב. למרות שמחשב זה הדבר שהוא אפילו הכי שימושי
<moshe> Ron_, אתה לא חייב להיות פה אם אתה לא רוצה, אבל אם אתה רוצה להיות פה בבקשה אל תתקיף בגלל שאמרתי משהו שאתה לא אוהב, זכותך להגיד מה שאתה רוצה בדרך שלא תפריע לאחרים
<Ron_> moshe, למה להרוס לאנשים את היכולת לדבר חופשי? למה לא לנהל צ'אט חופשי במקום לנהל צ'אט של אובונטו? אני חושב שאת המשאבים הרבים היה אפשר להשקיע בתרגום המערכת ופיתוחה ולא בניהול צ'אטים שיכולים להיות להם תחליפים בקלות ולא צריך שום ערוץ רשמי בשביל זה
<Ron_> יחי אינטרנט חופשי שיביא לפיתוח העולם
<moshe> זה הערוץ הרשמי של אובונטו ישראל ולא השקענו שום דבר בשביל להקים אותו, אנו לא מנסים להרוס לאף אחד את האפשרות לדבר על נושאים כל שהם, אבל יש דברים שלא מקובל לדבר עליהם במקום ציבורי (כגון לגנוב תכנה) ולכן מבקשים ממך לא לדבר עליהם, זה הכל
<Ron_> אני אמרתי שאין צורך בערוץ של אובונטו בכלל ואפשר לעשות אינטרנט הרבה יותר מתקדם שייתן תמיכה הרבה יותר טובה באובונטו בלי צ'אט שמהווה בית רק למי שמבינים במחשבים. אבל בדרך זאת אם יהיה אינטרנט יותר חופשי ואולי אפילו חופשי העולם יהיה הרבה יותר חופשי
<Ron_> זה באמת לא מתאים להיות פחדנים ולפגוע בגלל זה באחרים
<Ron_> אולי לפעמים אבל לא בדרך כלל
<moshe> מה הקשר לרק למבינים במחשבים? אין לנו בעיה לתמוך בדברים חוקיים למרות שמעדיפים לא לתמוך בחלונות, גם לא הבנתי מה הקשר לפחדנים, זה לא ענין של פחד בכלל
<Shualdon> moshe: stop feeding the troll...
<Yaron-Heb> Ron_: תנסה לחפש איפה להוריד Windows לא חוקי בחדר ##windows, תודיע לי אם יצליח לך
<trew1000> אגב חברים
<trew1000> עוד מעט יוצא KDE 4.6
<trew1000> ויש שם ממש הרבה תוספות
<trew1000> 46 פרוייקטים מגוגל קיץ קוד
<trew1000> אמרוק מקבל כמה בעיתות קדימה לכיוון מדיה סנטר
<trew1000> בעיטות*
<trew1000> ודיגיקאם מתחדשת בספריית זיהוי פנים לתמונות ויכות קיטלוג לפי זה
<trew1000> זה הוא לך להיות בספריה נפרדת כך שהרבה תוכנות אחרות יוכלו להשתמש בספרייה הזאת
<trew1000> היישום שקיבל לדעת הכי הרבה צומי זה היה תוכנת עריכת תמונות של KDE
<trew1000> קריטה שמה
<trew1000> היא קבלה הרבה תוספות ולדעתי ואני מקווה שכך היא תהיה תוכנה שתתחרה בגימפ
<trew1000> למי שניסה את התוכנה ברצינות מבים שיש לה פוטנציאל טוב
<trew1000> מבין*
<trew1000> חסרים לה דברים די בסיסיים עדיין אבל היא בדך הנכונה
<trew1000> בדרך*
<trew1000> KMAIL יוכל לקבל ערכות נושא
<trew1000> ולהיות הרבה יותר קוווול
<H3r0> לילה טוב כולם !
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-15
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב
<shimi810> ‎בוקר lightpriest_
<shimi810> ‏אופס...
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏היי
<New0> היי דור מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏הכל פיצוץ
<New0> תגיד אתה זוכר שכתבת מדריך איך להתקין שרת.?
<Ddorda> ‏אני רוצה לסדר טופס הזמנת דיסקים באתר
<New0> יש לך קישור
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<New0> וואלה איתי פגז
<Ddorda> !g לינוקס ושאר ירקות lamp
<New0> ווואאלה אולי באמת אני ינסה לעשות את הטופס הזה
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> לא אבל יש פה בעייה
<Ddorda> ‏יש בעיה?
<New0> אתה זוכר שהתקנתי את זה ואז זה עשה לי בעיות, אז אמרת לי להתקין XAMPP
<New0> אתה זוכר לפני כמה חודשים שאז התקנתי WUBI על המחשב של הנסיונות שלי
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<New0> מה שכן אני הפעם יכול לנסות את זה שוב. ומקסימום אם תיהיה איזו בעיה אז אני ימחק את זה ויתקין XAMPP
<New0> אבל אני מניח שאין לך עכשיו איזה 20 דקות בשביל להדריך אותי, (גם ככה כבר עזרתי לי המון ותודה רבה ענקית לך על זה) אז לכן אני ינסה קצת לקרוא
<New0> למרות שזה יקח לי אולי כמה ימים או שעות אבל אני ינסה
<New0> דור, אני יגיד לך פשוט מה הבעיה עכשיו. אני התקנתי כבר XAMPP אבל יש אצלי משהו דפוק עם ה ln -s
<New0> זה לא נותן לי הרשאות בקיצור שנמצא בתיקיית הבית שלי Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏איך אתה עושה?
<New0> sudo ln -s /opt/lampp/htdocs /home/user/sites/htdocs
<New0> Ddorda ^
<New0> העניין הוא שזה אבל לי מעולה. אבל אין לי אפשרות בתוך הקיצור דרך הזה לשנות משהו
<Ddorda> ‏זאת הטעות שלך
<New0> כאילו אין לי הרשראות
<New0> אז?
<Ddorda> ‏אתה אמור לעשות הפוך
<Ddorda> ‏ולא לכל התיקייה
<New0> ברור אני יודע שיש לי טעות
<Ddorda> ‏אלא כל פעם שיש משהו תוסיף לשם
<Ddorda> ‏או שתתן לך הרשאות גישה לתיקייה המקורית
<New0> אני אמור לשים את האתר עצמו בתיקייה של הבית שלי? ואז משם לעשות קיצור ל.. שרת עצמו?
<New0> אההה הבנתי אותך
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏או לחלופין לתת לך הרשאות לתיקיית השרת
<New0> אז אני אמור לשים את האתר בתיקייה של הבית שלי ואז לעשות משם קיצור לשרת עצמו(לתיקייה)
<New0> אני הבנתי נכון?
<Ddorda> ‏כן.
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אם פשוט תתן לך הרשאות זה עדיףך
<Ddorda> ‏עדיף
<New0> אז אם אני רוצה לשנות את האתר של השרת עצמו אני פשוט יעשה את זה כל פעם עם סודו נכון?
<New0> כן נתתי הרשאות לקיצור אבל זה לא נותן לי
<New0> אני פשוט ניסיתי את התיקייה עצמה של השרת לעשות לזה קיצור
<New0> ולא ממש הורדתי את דרופל. אבל עכשיו אני יוריד
<New0> וייאאלה אולי כבר באמת אני יוזיז את התחת שלי ויעשה משהו כבר. סוף סוף אני ייראה כבר תוצאות וזה בטח ידרבן אותי הלאה Ddorda <
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה רוצה את השרת לניסויים או כשרת ממש?
<New0> מה ההבדל?
<Ddorda> ‏שרת ממש = באינטרנט
<Ddorda> ‏ניסויים = רק אתה יכול לראות
<New0> אה לא יודע האמת
<New0> אני יש לי כבר שרת באינטרנט אבל תודה
<New0> פשוט עד היום לא עשיתי איתו משהו רציני, כי פשוט אני זרקתי את עצמי לים יותר מידיי מהר. והתחלתי עם PHP ו MySql עוד לפני שהבנתי איך אני אמור לפעול עם כל ה 3 הבסיסיים HTML CSS PHP
<New0> Ddorda ^
<New0> ואז כמובן קצת התאיישתי עם כל העניין
<New0> את דרופל עכשיו אני מוריד שוב מהאתר? נכון? (הכוונה האתר בעברית)
<New0> הפעם אני רוצה באמת להתקין את דרופל כמו שצריך ואם יש לך בשביל זה 5 דקות אני אשמח אם לא אז תודה בכל מקרה < Ddorda
<New0> באיזה שפה להתקין ? Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תתחיל מזה שלא תוריד המאר בעברית
<Ddorda> ‏אלא האתר באנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏ככה גם תדע לעבוד עם הדברים נכון יותר
<New0> אה צודק
<Ddorda> ‏תוריד מהאתר באנגלית ואז תוריד שפה
<New0> אני בדיוק הורדתי בעברית. אני ימחק את זה או ישאיר את זה אבל יוריד באנגלית ויתקין אתז זה
<New0> 8את
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> Drupal 6.19 and 5.23 released
<New0> רגע יש פה 2 גרסאות
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך 6.x
<New0> http://drupal.org/drupal-6.19
<New0> לא הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏סדרה 5 כבר ישנה, ממשיכים לעדכן אותה רק בשביל אתרים שכבר בנו עם 5
<Ddorda> ‏זה יצא לי הפוך, ‎6.x
<New0> אאאההה אוקי
<New0> סבבה אחי תודה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: עכשיו, אם אתה רוצה לדעת לעבוד נכון
<Ddorda> ‏אני ממליץ לך לעבוד רק מהמסוף
<New0> כן אני שומע
<Ddorda> ‏בכל הנוגע לעבודה עם הקבצים
<New0> ממממ?
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר לחלץ וכאלה
<Ddorda> ‏ולהוריד
<New0> אה אוקי.
<Ddorda> ‏אח"כ כשתרצה לעבוד מול שרת ב־SSH יהיה לך קל יותר
<Ddorda> ‏הפקודה להורדה זה wget
<New0> למרות שאני באמת מעדיף ככה. אבל אין לי מושג על על הפקודות האלו
<Ddorda> ‏הפקודה לחילוץ זה tar (תבדוק איזה פרמטרים אתה צריך)
<New0> אז אני צריך רק להעתיק את הקישור בדפדפן? ואז wget במסוף ו cd לתיקייה שאני רוצה שהוא יוריד לי נכון?
<New0> Ddorda ^
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏קודם cd
<Ddorda> ‎ואז wget
<New0> אה כן טעות שלי
<Ddorda> ‎ואז tar
<Ddorda> ‏אני משתמש ב־tar -xf
<New0> שזה אומר?
<New0> טוב אני יסתכל ב יקךפ
<New0> *HELP
<New0> ווואאלה באמת מגניב יותר לעבוד ככה
<New0> ככה גם אם אני יעבור להפצה אחרת אז אני כבר יידע את הפקודות :)
<New0> ווואוו מגילה שלמה ה tar --help הזה < Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏ככה זה, אתה צריך ללמוד לקרוא הוראות
<Ddorda> ‏זה משהו שלינוקסאים מפתחים עם הזמן
<New0> Ddorda ln -s /home/user/sites/drupal /opt/lampp/htdocs ?
<New0> עם סודו כמובן
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן
<New0> תודה
<New0> האמת היא שלפעמים אני קצת חלש בלקרוא הוראות. אבל אני רואה גם משהו טוב ב.. לדוגמא: man tar אז הוא בטח גם יראה לי דוגמא. example וככה אני מבין יותר טוב
<New0> Ddorda ^
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אחרי שעשיתי את כל החילוץ הקיצור לשרת. אני יילך עכשיו דרך הדפדפן? או שעדיין לעבוד דרך המסוף ?
<New0> Ddorda ^ ?
<shimi810> ‏נזכרתי... Ddorda יהיה לאתר RSS? במיוחד לפורומים צריך
<Ddorda> ‏דפדפן זה דפדפן
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אין לפורומים rss?
<shimi810> ‏באתר החדש? לא שראיתי...
<New0> אוקי דור תודה
<Ddorda> ‏תוכל לבדוק את זה? ואם כבר אתה יכול להזכיר לי שוב את האנשים שצריכים העלאת תפקיד?
<Ddorda> ‏התחלתי לעשות את זה פעם קודמת ובאמצע משהו חתך לי את קו המחשבה
<shimi810> ‏לא, אין רסס בכלל
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר מאוד. אני אנסה לסדר
<New0> דור, יש בעיה Change file permissions so that it is writable by the web server. If you are unsure how to grant file permissions,
<Ddorda> ‏זו לא בעיה
<New0> אז?
<Ddorda> ‏זה מסמן באדום כל מה שקשור לשרת
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא בעיה, זה חלק מההתקנה
<New0> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יודע מה אתה אמור לעשות או להסביר לך?
<New0> אם אפשר אני אשמח
<New0> אני עכשיו בדיוק העתקתי את הקובל defatul ל setting.php
<New0> מה שהוא ביקש. אז עכשיו הוא לא מודיע לי על זה אלא על ההרשאה
<New0> וזה משהו שאני לא מבין
<New0> הרי עשיתי לינק זה לא מספיק?
<New0> אז איך אני עכשיו נותן לשרת הרשאה ? Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏אני אסביר לך
<Ddorda> ‏קודם העתקת את הקובץ - יפה
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏עשית מהמסוף אני מקווה?
<New0> cp defa...    setting.php
<New0> כן
<Ddorda> ‏מעולה
<New0> תודה
<New0> :D
<Ddorda> ‏עכשיו, כדי שהאתר יוכל לערוך את הקובץ
<Ddorda> ‏הוא צריך הרשאות מתאימות
<Ddorda> ‏והרשאות אתה נותן עם chmod
<New0> למי? נותנים את זה?
<New0> לכל התיקייה?
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך לתת לקובץ הרשאת 766 אם אני זוכר נכון
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏רק לקובץ
<New0> איזה קובץ?
<Ddorda> ‏הם אומרים לך, לא?
<New0> אוקי אני יראה קצת את man chmod
<New0> אאההה נכון
<New0> chmod setting.php ? נכון
<Ddorda> ‏קרוב
<Ddorda> ‎chmod xxx file
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> הפעם  באמת אני רוצה קודם ללמוד את זה ב MAN ואז לנסות בעצמי
<New0> ככה אני גם ישקיע קצת
<New0> השקעת מספיק בשבילי :D
<Ddorda> ‏הרשאות זה דבר שדורש למידה, זה נושא חשוב
<Ddorda> ‏אני מציע לך לחפש את זה בגוגל וללמוד
<Ddorda> ‎permissions in linux
<Ddorda> ‏או משהו כזה
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אה סבבה
<New0> טוב chmod --help ו man chmod לא מראים לי כלום על 766 אני יחפש קצת בגוגל
<trew1000> תגידו חברים
<trew1000> יש לי אפשרות להתקין מכונה וירטואלית
<trew1000> ושיהיה לה USB?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‎trew1000: VirtualBox
<trew1000> אין לה USB
<trew1000> Ddorda: ^^
<shimi810> ‏יש לה, צריך את הגרסה הסגורה...
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: דווקא יש
<Ddorda> ‏לגרסה הסגורה
<Ddorda> ‏כמו שעכשיו שמתי לב ששימי כבר אמר
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<trew1000> ואיך אני משיג אותה?
<Ddorda> ‎trew1000: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: תסתכל תחת  הכותרת
<Ddorda> ‎Debian-based Linux distributions
<trew1000> Ddorda: ,usv
<trew1000> תודה*
<trew1000> Ddorda: תגיד לי אם אני טועה
<trew1000> יש לי מעכרכת קבצים EXT4 בלינוקס
<trew1000> התקנתי וירטואל בוקס עם ווינדוס 7
<trew1000> אני מנסה להפעיל כל דבר בווינדוס והוא אומר שיש לו שגיאה
<trew1000> לא נתמך לו הפונקציה של MS-DOS
<trew1000> לפני תהליך ההתקנה קיבלתי שגיאה מהוירטואל בוקס שהכונן שלי EXT 4
<trew1000> יש קשר בניהם?
<trew1000> טעיתי איפשהו בהתקנה?
<shimi810> ‏ניסית להתקין ווענדוס על מחיצת ext4?
<trew1000> על וירטואל בוקס
<trew1000> יש בעיה?
<trew1000> הווינדוס 32 ביט והתוכנה 64 ביט
<trew1000> יכול להיות בעיה עם זה?
<trew1000> shimi810:
<shimi810> ‏לא נראה שיש בעיה...
<trew1000> טוב מצאתי את הבעיה
<trew1000> וזה שיש לי את התוכנה ל-64 ביט ווינדוס 32 ביט אז צריך להגדיר את התוכנה שווינדוס הוא 64 ביט ולא 32 ביט
<trew1000> קטע הזוי אבל עובד
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר...
<Ddorda> ‏אוף!!!
<Ddorda> ‏קיבלתי זימון ליום שדה, איך לא בא לי =\
<Ddorda> ‏Oi3pRNnX: היי
<Oi3pRNnX> אהלן
<trew1000> גם לך לן
<Oi3pRNnX> בחזרה
<trew1000>  ‏Oi3pRNnX פונג
<trew1000> התחרבש חח
<Oi3pRNnX> מה עניינים?
<trew1000> ה-USB לא עובד בוירטואל בוקס הסגור
<trew1000> הולך מכות אל תשאל
<Oi3pRNnX> יש שגיאה?
<trew1000> לא הוא פשוט לא נותן לי את ההתקן בווינדוס
<trew1000> וזה למרות שאני מסמן אותו כפעיל ו
<trew1000> וברשימת ההתקנים המזוהים
<tom_> איך ממרים MP3 ו WAV
<tom_> עם איזה תוכנה באובונטו
<Oi3pRNnX> tmrew1000 sudo hald --daemon=no
<tom_> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בבקשה ?
<trew1000> כן אתה יכול לעשות את זה עם VLC
<trew1000> הוא נותן אופציה של המרה
<trew1000> חוץ מזסה יש עוד תוכנות
<trew1000> Oi3pRNnX: לא ממש הבנתי מה זה יעזור
<trew1000> כי אני מדבר על זה שהוא לא מזוהה בווינדוס וירטואלי
<Oi3pRNnX> אהה
<tom_> תודה רבה לך על התשובה
<Oi3pRNnX> הייתי בטוח שאתה מריץ אובנטו בוירטואלבוקס
<tom_> אתה יכול בבקשה להדריך אותי איך אני עושה את זה עם vlc
<trew1000> tom_:  כן
<trew1000> פותח את התוכנה
<trew1000> מדיה >> פתח קובץ
<trew1000> סליחה טעות
<trew1000> קובץ >> המרה
<trew1000> רואה?
<tom_> רק שניה בבקשה
<Oi3pRNnX> trew1000 מה עוד סימנת?
<trew1000> Oi3pRNnX: שניה נראה שיש פה התקדמות
<trew1000> Oi3pRNnX: נדה
<trew1000> אני יעלה לך תמונת מסך
<Oi3pRNnX> סבבה
<tom_> ראיתי נתתי לו קובץ להמיר ולחצתי ok אני לא רואה בדיוק איך שהוא עושה את זה אבל נתתי לו יעד שולחן העבודה שבו הוא אמור לשמור את הקובץ
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: אם אתה לא מפחד ממסוף יש תכנה ממש טובה
<Ddorda> ‏שממירה מכל מדיה לכל מדיה פחות או יותר
<tom_> רק לא ראיתי פרמטרים לדחיסת הmp3
<tom_> ddorda אני טירון באובונטו אבל אני מוכן לנסות
<Ddorda> ‎tom_: ffmpeg -i file.wav file.mp3
<Ddorda> -i = Input
<Ddorda> ‎file.wav = Input, file.mp3 = Output
<Ron__> איפה אני יכול למצוא מישהו שיתקין לי ויןאקספי?
<tom_> איך אני מנתב את הקובץ לדוגמא הקובץ wav נמצא בתוך תיקיה על שולחן העבודה
<tom_> trew1000 קיבלתי הודעת שגיאה
<tom_> Streaming / Transcoding failed: It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder: MPEG Audio layer 1/2/3. If you don't know how to fix this, ask for support from your distribution.  This is not an error inside VLC media player. Do not contact the VideoLAN project about this issue.
<tom_> איך אני מתקין את הקודק הזה ?
<trew1000> במנהל החבילות מחפש את שמו של FFMPEG
<trew1000> ומאשר התקנה
<shimi810> ‏הוא התכוון קודק ל־ vlc. אני לא בטוח אם אפשר להוסיף קודקים לשם...
<tom_> יש לי גירסה 10.10 מותקנת בעברית האם אתה מתכווין למרכז התוכנה של אובונטו ?
<trew1000> כן
<tom_> רגע בבקשה
<tom_> מעניין הוא מראה לי שזה מותקן האופציה היחידה היא הסרה
<tom_> מה אני צריך לעשות עכשיו
<tom_> ddorda איך אני כותב את הpath
<tom_> כונתי היא לנתיב
<shimi810> ‏גרור את הקובץ למסוף, זה כבר יעשה את העבודה
<tom_> מה כוונתך לגרור את הקובץ למסוף סתם כך ?
<shimi810> ‏לא, איפה שצריך להכניס נתיב לפקודה
<tom_> בסדר ניסיתי קיבלתי הודעת שגיאה
<tom_> Input #0, wav, from '/home/yosef/שולחן עבודה/MIC/VORC012.WAV':   Duration: 00:34:08.97, bitrate: 89 kb/s     Stream #0.0: Audio: adpcm_ms, 22050 Hz, 1 channels, s16, 88 kb/s Unable to find a suitable output format for 'vorc012.mp3=output'
<tom_> כנראה שחסרים פרמטרים או שאין לו מקודד mp3
<shimi810> ‏כן, כנראה שאין מקודד ל־ mp3...
<tom_> אז מה אני עושה איך אני מתקין את המקודד לmp3
<shimi810> ‏זאת הבעיה שאין לי מושג... אמרת מקודם שכבר מותקן לך..
<trew1000> tom_: יש לך חבילה בשם lame מותקנת?
<trew1000> זה המקודד החופשי של MP3
<tom_> עכשיו התקנתי את LAME דרך המסוף
<tom_> איך אני משתמש איתו
<trew1000> בו משתמשות כל התוכנות האחרות להמיר
<tom_> בסדר אני ינסה עוד פעם עם VLC
<trew1000> אני שניה מעלה לך הסבר מוסרט
<trew1000> מדריך בלעז
<tom_> האם ישנם עוד תוכנותGUI אלטרנטיביות
<trew1000> כן
<tom_> איזה
<trew1000> יש את winff
<tom_> בשביל אובונטו
<shimi810> ‎ו־ soundconverter
<tom_> או windows
<trew1000> כן אני בדיוק מנסה לאיית את זה
<trew1000> אגב מה שהבאתי זה ללינוקס
<trew1000> למרות ששמו WINFF
<tom_> soundconvertor היגיעה בהתקנה של אובונטו
<tom_> ולא הצלחתי לעבוד איתה
<tom_> תאמינו לי כל הסיבה שהתקנתי את אובונטו היא שההרד דיסק של המחשב שלי קרס ודברתי עם לנובו אין לי יותר אחריות ולא היה לי גיבוי של המערכת הפעלה ויסטה פרימיום
<tom_> לנובו ומיקרוסופט עיצבנו אותי
<tom_> ןהחלטתי להתקין את אובונטו
<trew1000> אנו יודעים אתה לא אשם
<trew1000> חח
<tom_> עכשיו אני מתלמד עליה
<trew1000> ניסית את WINFF?
<trew1000> היא דיי פשוטה
<tom_> רק שניה
<trew1000> אופסס
<trew1000> אני רוה שהיא רק לוידאו
<trew1000> משום מה זכור היה לי שהיא גם לשמע
<tom_> מתקין אותה עכשיו
<tom_> דרך אגב לפעמים אני מתקין תוכנות ולא מוצא אותם בתפריט של הישומים
<tom_> איפה הם יכולות להיעלם
<trew1000> איפה אתה מחפש תחת איזה קטגוריה?
<trew1000> בקטגוריה אחרת
<tom_> האם זה בגלל שיש לי ממשק עברי
<trew1000> לא
<shimi810> ‏trew1000: היא גם לשמע, לפי מה שאני זוכר
<trew1000> אתה משתמש בשולחן עבודה גנום?
<tom_> כן
<trew1000> מוזר
<tom_> גנום
<trew1000> אולי חסר לי מקודדים לכן הוא לא מציג לי
<trew1000> 75%
<tom_> ניסיתי עם winff
<trew1000> ו
<tom_> נתן הודעת שגיאה
<tom_> ping --enable-runtime-cpudetect --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-x11grab --enable-libdc1394 --shlibdir=/usr/lib/i686/cmov --cpu=i686 --enable-shared --disable-static --disable-ffmpeg --disable-ffplay   libpostproc configuration: --extra-version=4:0.6-2ubuntu6 --prefix=/usr --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-vdpau --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enab
<tom_> מה עושים ?
<trew1000> מוזר
<trew1000> tom_: תראה את זה
<trew1000> http://www.f2h.co.il/6231811991893
<tom_> אני צריך ללכת אחזור בהזדמנות אחרת
<tom_> ביי
<tom_> ותודה לכולכם
<Ron__> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בשאלה על החיים?
<Ron__> מישהו כאן?
<Interruptus> 42
<Interruptus> התשובה להכל
<Ron__> איזה מצלמה קומפקטית הכי טובה? מה עדיף? פוג'י או סוני?
<Interruptus> סוני בגלל קרל זייס
<Interruptus> העדשות הכי טובות בעולם
<trew1000> קניתי קנון וממש מאוכזב
<Interruptus> קנון לא משהו
<trew1000> לפני כן היה לי סוני הייתי מאושר עד הגג
<trew1000> אני מחפש למכור לישהו את המצלמה שלי כדי לקנות סוני או משהו מקצועי יותר
<Ron__> thanks
<Ron__> איך אפשר לקרום לג'ימייל לשמור צ'אטים? trew1000 Interruptus
<trew1000> הוא שומר אותם ברירת מחדל
<trew1000> בכל זאת השליטה על זה נמצאת בהגדרות של גימייל
<trew1000> צד שמאל למעלה
<Ron__> אני לא מצליח להיכנס להגדרות של ג'ימייל כי הסקריפט נתקע
<trew1000> רק שניה
<trew1000> מה קורה כשאתה עומד על האיש קשר שאתה רוצה לראות את ההתכתבות איתו
<trew1000> יוצא כמין בלון שיחה יש שם בין האפשרויות לראות את השיחות הקודמות שלך
<trew1000> שלום חברה אני צריך עזרה יש?
<sultan2> Heya :)
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: קיבלתי זימון ליום סיירות ומה זה לא בא לי על יום סיירות
<Ron_> yavesh
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-16
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> מישהו כאן?
<danimatz> hola
<danimatz> como estan DIOS LES BENDIGA A TODOS
<danimatz> hola
<New0> hi
<danimatz> hola
<danimatz> de que pais eres
<New0> danimatz do u speak hebrew or english?
<danimatz> español y tu
<New0> english or hebrew
<danimatz> ?
<danimatz> spanish
<danimatz> and that from you ?
<danimatz> de que pais eres tu?
<danimatz> yo de colombia
<danimatz> y tu o and you
<danimatz> ?
<New0> Hebreo o Inglés
<danimatz> español
<danimatz> tienes msn?
<danimatz> o facebook?
<New0> Dios te bendiga también
<danimatz> Amen!
<danimatz> y tu de que pais eres!
<New0> Esta charla le preguntará en hebreo se habla aquí, en Israel
<danimatz> ahhhhhhhh tu vives en israel
<danimatz> enserio
<danimatz> que bueno yo quiero ir de visita e israel
<danimatz> debe de ser un pais muy bueno
<danimatz> :D
<New0>   Es usted judío?
<danimatz> yo soy colombiano
<danimatz> de latinoamerica-colombia
<New0> Sí, yo soy judío y estoy en Israel
<danimatz> ahhhh que bueno
<danimatz> y tienes hotmail o correo msn facebook
<danimatz> ????????????
<New0> Ahora uso con el software de traducción para hablar con usted
<danimatz> jajajajajaja que bueno
<danimatz> yo te puedo enseñar español
<danimatz> jaja
<New0> אני חושב יום אחד ללמוד גם ספרדית, אבל אני עוד צריך להשלים את העברית שלי! :D
<New0> Creo que un día para aprender español, pero todavía tengo que completar mi hebreo! : D
<danimatz> jajaja si
<danimatz> y tienes cuenta de correo???????
<New0> Hay varios idiomas que quieren aprender en mi vida. Inglés, francés, árabe, español, ruso, japonés, y algunos
<danimatz> que bueno
<danimatz> yo solo se español y un poco de ingles!
<New0> Hay algo que usted necesita? Ahora
<danimatz> me regalas tu correo
<danimatz> si no hay problema claro!
<danimatz> que dices?
<New0> Para qué?
<danimatz> quisiera conocer a alguien de otro pais
<danimatz> solo por eso!
<New0> Para qué?
<danimatz> para hablar con alguien de por alla, no cree usted que seria bueno chevre elegante!
<New0> Me encantaría si usted habla Inglés, que utilizo con un diccionario aquí
<danimatz> conocer personas
<danimatz> de otros paises
<danimatz> ok,
<danimatz> if I would give your email to be friends
<New0> why u want to meet with people?
<New0> are u ok?
<New0> how old are you?
<danimatz> ok jajaja
<danimatz> 16 and you???????????????????????
<New0> Estás bien? ¿Cuántos años tienes?
<danimatz> just to be friends and I just want to be friends with someone from another country I think it would be good
<New0> Por qué quieres conocer gente? Eres un niño o una niña?
<New0> why is that?
<danimatz> un niño y usted que es una niña o un niño???????????????????????????
<New0> Está usted en riesgo?
<danimatz> y porque estoy en riesgo??????? me podrias explicar
<danimatz> ?????????'
<New0> Niño o niña?
<danimatz> niño
<danimatz> niño,chabo,hombre,adolecente,etc
<New0> ah
<danimatz> y tu
<New0> Oh, bien! ¿Y por qué quieres conocer a alguien de otro país?
<danimatz> porque creo que todos somos personas iguales y seria bueno conocer a alguien de otro lado para compartir ideas no se
<danimatz> ademas fuera de todo todos somos hermanos
<danimatz> y seria bueno integrarse mas con personas del mundo entero!
<danimatz> no crees??????????????'
<New0> No es que no creo, sólo me toma un tiempo para traducir, así que es mejor Inglés
<danimatz> aaaaaaaa
<danimatz> and your how old are you and what's your name
<New0> Yo personalmente no le importa el aprendizaje del español junto con usted, la cosa es que yo soy mucho ocupado
<danimatz> ואת שלך בן כמה אתה ומה שמך
<danimatz> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<New0> we are anonymous in this chat
<New0> but i'm 23
<New0> how did u translate?
<danimatz> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<danimatz> by google translator
<danimatz> www.google.com
<New0> Estoy un poco ocupado en este momento, pero me encantaría si voy a aprender español y otros idiomas que quieren aprender
<New0> me too
<danimatz> que bueno!
<danimatz> mira mi correo es este :                    danilo1994@live.com.ar
<danimatz> si quieres lo apuntas
<danimatz> this is my mail if you want you point
<New0> what u mean point?
<danimatz>   danilo1994@live.com.ar
<New0> place ?
<New0> ahh ok
<danimatz> colombia
<New0> Tiene un tiempo demasiado largo para aprender un idioma?
<New0> Está usted interesado en las computadoras?
<danimatz> and how you call your
<danimatz> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<danimatz> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<danimatz> yeah
<danimatz> si
<New0> ok
<New0> ok
<danimatz> the computer is the very good
<New0> you have messenger?
<danimatz> yeah
<New0> address?
<danimatz> is
<danimatz> danilo1994@live.com.ar
<danimatz> give me your messenger
<danimatz> I command the invitation
<New0> Por cierto podría tener un problema de lenguaje
<danimatz> quizas
<danimatz> depronto
<danimatz> and how you call your
<danimatz> מה שמך
<New0> i just send u a messege in yahoo
<New0> yahoo messenger
<danimatz> jesus0390@yahoo.com
<danimatz> ola
<danimatz> no me dejan hablar por alla
<New0> where u can not speak?
<danimatz> ya te deje mi direcion de email
<New0> english
<danimatz> so so
<danimatz> muy poquito
<New0> i send u messege in yahoo
<danimatz> well I have to go to sleep a lot and you take care chao,,, GOD BLESS,, bye
<New0> ok goodbye :D
<danimatz> ok :D
<danimatz> jesus0390@yahoo.com
<danimatz> me mandas la invitacion
<danimatz> chau
<Ardethian> Holy cow, haven't been here in a while.
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב
<sultan2> 2TB Hard Drive Filled With Truth Videos, Movies, Documentaries, PDFs, Pics <http://www.federaljack.com/?page_id=14636>
<sultan2> שווה את המחיר?
<sultan2> אני מקווה שיש טוררנט צמוד עם רוב התכנים על מנת שייהיה אפשר לשתף את המידע ברשת _הלי ליצור טורנט חדש וכו')
<sultan2> S/‏‫_הלי/בלי
<tom_> שלום אני צריך עזרה ביצירת מחיצה
<tom_> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בבקשה
<trew_> כן
<tom_> תודה
<trew_> מה הבעיה?
<tom_> יש לי הרד דיסק בנפח 320 גיגה
<tom_> התקנתי עליו את ubuntu והשתמשי בערך ב30 גיגה
<tom_> נשאר 290 גיגה free space
<tom_> איך אני מגיע לכלי של gpart הגרפי על מנת לעשות עוד מחיצת fat 32 בשביל להתקין עליה windows xp
<trew_> שניה אני בפון
<tom_> ok אני ממתין
<trew_> הוא מותקן לך במערכת?
<trew_> אם כן יש לך אותו בהגדרות
<tom_> איפה בהגדרות ?
<tom_> אני חדש בלינוקס
<tom_> סליחה מצאתי תודה רבה
<trew_> מצאתי זה גם את התוכנה?
<trew_> או רק את ההגדרות?
<tom_> בכל אופן רציתי לדעת אם אני יתקין xp על האובונטו האם יהיה לי דואל בוט ?
<trew_> לא הבוט של לינוקס ידרס על ידי ווינדוס
<trew_> אבל רק הוא ידרס
<trew_> כל המערכת תשאר
<tom_> אז מה צריך לעשות בשביל לתקן את זה ?
<trew_> אחרי שאתה מתקין את הווינדוס תעלה עם הדיסק של אובונטו ותתקין שוב את הבוט
<tom_> איך תהיה לי גישה למערכת ?
<trew_> גראב בשמו המלא
<tom_> איך עושים את זה ?
<trew_> שניה
<tom_> מהו התהליך ?
<tom_> ועוד שאלה בנוסף אני עובד עם האתר של בנק הדואר שמותאם במיוחד לאינטרנט אקספלורר יש פיתרון בלינוקס עם תאימות לאתרי אינטרנט אקספלורר
<tom_> כי בדרך כלל אני עובד עם גוגל כרום וגם עכשיו אני משתמש בו רק כשאני מוכרח אני פותח את האינטרנט אקפלורר
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: יש אפשרות להתקין IE בלינוקס, זה פשוט עובד ממש חרא
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אם זה רק לדברים ספציפיים זה לא נורא
<Ddorda> ‏מעבר לזה, אני ממליץ לך *בחום* לשלוח להם מכתב בנושא, תסביר להם שזה תקנים שאפילו הם עצמם כבר לא תומכים
<Ddorda> ‏ככה שמי שמשתמש ב־IE 8 ומעלה יראה את האתר גרוע
<tom_> אני מבין
<trew_> חזרתי
<tom_> איך אני מתקין את גראב אחרי שהוא נדרס על ידי התקנת windows xp
<trew_> tom_: אני מגיע ממערכת אחרת אז אני לא יודע ממש בדיוק להגיד בעל פה איך באובונטו מתקינים שוב גראב שנדרס
<trew_> Ddorda: יש לך כמה דקות לבחור?
<trew_> אני לא יודע איך זה באובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: בין מי למי?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: אותו הדבר כמו בשאר ההפצות
<trew_> ישך את זה
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: grub-install אם אני זוכר נכון
<trew_> אצלי זה התקנה כאילו מחדש
<trew_> הוא מגלה שיש מערכת ועבר ישר לגראב
<trew_> רוב הסיכויים שבאובונטו זה לא כך
<trew_> Ddorda: אני טועה?
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: צודק
<tom_> יש כלי גרפי באובונטו בשביל להתקין ולקנפג את גראב ?
<tom_> כי אצלי מדובר על דיסק קשיח בתול שהתקנתי עליו את אובונטו ישירות ועכשיו אני מתקין את windows xp אז כנראה שאובונטו לא התקין את גראב
<trew_> יש לך כבר דברים על אובונטו?
<trew_> כבר קינפגת הכל כמו שאתה רוצה ושמת שם מסמכים?
<trew_> או לא אז פשוט תתקין את ווינדוס ואחרי זה תעשה התקנה נקייה של אובונטו שוב
<trew_> אבל זה באמת פתרון עקום של מי שלא מבין במערכת
<trew_> רק שהוא עובד ולוקח קצת יותר זמן
<tom_> יש לי דברים וכלים בסיסים רוב העבודה במייל נעשית בגימייל או בגוגל דוקס
<tom_> ואני שומר ומגבה את קבצי העבודה בגוגל דוקס וגם על דיסק און קי
<tom_> אז כנראה שאני יוכל לפרמט את ההרד דיסק לגמרי עוד פעם ולהתקין מחדש אם הקינפוג של גראב הוא מסובך
<trew_> דווקא ממש לא מסובך אבל כן תוכל לעשות את זה
<tom_> דרך אגב האם אובונטו תומך ב usb modem 56k לצורך מישלוח פקסים
<trew_> בגדול כן
<tom_> יש לי מודם חיצוני usb
<trew_> יש כרטיסים בעייתים יותר ויש פחות
<tom_> מסובך להתקים או ידידותי
<trew_> יש כאלה שיעבדו מהקופסה
<trew_> וממש לא קצת
<trew_> אבל יש גם את אלה שעושים בעיות
<trew_> אני לא נתקלתי בכאלה
<tom_> מדובר על מודם usb שבדרך כלל מגיע עם chipset של smlink
<trew_> אני רק יודע שהם קיימים לפי הודעות של אנשים
<tom_> בווינדוז הוא plug and play
<trew_> תנסה להתקין מה יכול להיות
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: איך שהוא עובד בווינדוז לא משפיע על איך שהוא עובד בלינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏לטובה או לרעה
<tom_> ניסיתי וגם עכשיו תחבתי אותו לusb הנורה נדלקה אבל לא ראיתי שום שינוי בשולחן העבודה שאני תוחב דיסק און קי אני רואה מיד שינוי בשולחן העבודה הוא עושה ךן mount אוטומטי ושם אייקון על שולחן העבודה
<tom_> אני עובד עם גנום איפה אני רואה את הגדרות המודם ?
<tom_> האם ישנה אפליקציה של משלוח וקבלת פקסים לאובונטו ?
<trew_> לגבי השאלה הראשונה אני לא יודע כי אני לא מכיר את אובונטו טוב
<trew_> לדבי השאלה השניה יש כזאת וזה לא תלוי באובונטו אלא בתוכנה שיודעת לקבל ולשלוח פקסים
<trew_> תעשה חיפוש במרכז התוכנה תראה כמה כאלה
<tom_> ok
<tom_> מישהו כאן?
<trew_> כן
<tom_> מחפש אפליקציה לאובונטו ללכידת וידאו וקול מאתרים שונים כמו youtube daily motion ועוד
<tom_> ב windows נגן real player 11 שעושה את העבודה
<tom_> אבל בגירסת אובונטו אין את האופציה
<tom_> מכיר אפליקציה לאובונטו שיודעת לעשות את העבודה ?
<trew_> כן מכיר
<trew_> אבל אתה לא ושב מכיר נכון
<trew_> יש תוסף לפיירפוקס שעושה ממש נפלאות בנושא
<trew_> למען האמת יש כמה אני ימליץ על 2
<tom_> איזה ?
<trew_> אחד זה תוסף בשם פלאש גוט
<trew_> הוא יודע להתמקד גם על וידאו ולתת לך להחליט עם איזה מנהל הורדות להוריד
<tom_> יודע להוריד streaming ?
<tom_> והשני ?
<trew_> כן
<trew_> את השני יתן לך לינק עוד רגע
<tom_> בסדר
<trew_> https://addons.mozilla.org/he/firefox/addon/3006/?src=collection&collection_id=c194cfdd-3be7-5724-27bf-d5571e12aa30
<trew_> לדעתי הוא אחד הטובים
<trew_> אבל יש עוד כאלה או אחרים
<trew_> הוא הכי פופולרי אני חושב
<tom_> תודה רבה לך
<trew_> הצלחות
<tom_> האם gpart יודע ליצור מחיצת ntfs ?
<tom_> עוד שאלה ברשותך
<trew_> עד כמה שאני יודע אז כן
<trew_> ?
<tom_> לגבי מוטציות של אובונטו למשל יש את הפצת gOS וישנם עוד הפצות שמתבססות על אובונטו מה ההבדל העיקרי בינם להפצה האורגינלית ?
<trew_> נתחיל מזה שאובונטו זה מערכת מבוססת הפצת דבייאן שנחשבת למאוד יציבה
<trew_> ולא ממש ידידותית (כלומר אין הרבה אשפים גרפים לניהול)
<trew_> והאחרות מבוססות אובונטו זה מתחלק לכל אחת מה היא תפסה
<trew_> אחת נותנת תמיכה טובה יותר בשולחן עבודה KDE
<trew_> אחת נותנת את אובונטו רק מקונפגת בצורה אחרת
<tom_> כלומר המטרה היא ליצור כמה שיותר מערכת ידידותית
<trew_> וכו' וכו' אין שינויים דרסטיים
<tom_> או שישנם פיצרים באחת שהשניה לא מסוגלת לעשות ?
<trew_> לא נראה לי
<trew_> נראה לי יותר שיש פיצרים באחד שעושים את העבודה יותר קלה מהשניה
<trew_> למשל יש הפצת מבוססת אובונטו שכל היעוד שלה זה תמיכה ממש גבוהה בכל תוכנות הגרפיקה הלינוקסאיות וגם החופשיות שרצות על ווין כולל כל הפלאגינים
<trew_> וכל מה שצריך תלתיסט או גרפיקאי או אפילו גיימר
<trew_> רק שהיא שוקלת אחרי התקנה איזה 12 GB
<tom_> מהו נתח המשתמשים שמשתמשים בארץ באובונטו בהתקנת native ולא בעבודה עם virtual box או vmware ?
<trew_> לא יודע להגיד
<tom_> בערך ?  לי נראה מאוד מועט ?
<tom_> האם אני צודק ?
<tom_> ועוד שאלה האם יש הבדל גדול בין התקנת wubi להתקנה רגילה של המערכת ?
<trew_> כן יש הבדל
<trew_> התקנה רגילה חפה יותר מבעיות
<trew_> בכללי אין הרבה משתמשי לינוקס בארץ ביחס לחלונות
<trew_> אבל זו מגמה שמשתנת
<trew_> ואני יותר ויותר רואה אנשים עם דואל בוט
<tom_> בחו"ל זה שונה ? המודעות שם היא יותר גדולה ?
<trew_> שמשתמשים בווינדוס רק בשעת הצורך
<trew_> ובכללי הם בלינוקס
<trew_> בחול זה יותר הולך כי אין את הקטע של התרגום
<trew_> והכל באנגלית שזה דיי טבעי להם
<trew_> כתיבה משמאל לימין
<trew_> ואין בעיות של RTL
<trew_> אז יש להם מגוון יותר גדול וקל של תוכנות
<tom_> האם כל המחסום זה השפה וה rtl ?
<trew_> וכן בחול יש הרבה יותר מודעות
<trew_> לא רק
<trew_> גם
<trew_> תחשוב על תיעוד פקודות
<trew_> תחשוב על מדריכים בנט
<trew_> יש הרבה חומר באנגלית שאין בעברית
<trew_> ושזה יוצר מחסום מסויים
<tom_> היום זה יותר קל עם google translate
<trew_> כי אנשים מפחדים לגשת למשהו ש"אין לו תמיכה"
<trew_> וזה נכון מאוד
<trew_> אבל את זה אני לא יכול להסביר לבן אדם לידי שאין לו כל כך מושג במחשבים
<trew_> והציבור הזה לא קטן
<trew_> הצעירים יותר תקועים חזק עם משחקים
<trew_> וכאלה אין הרבהללינוקס
<trew_> אז הן נשארים בווינדוס
<trew_> וכשנשבר להם מהקריסות אז הם עושים דואל בוט לאובונטו
<trew_> וכאן זה קצת תלוי [
<trew_> יש כאלה שיתייאשו מהר ויגידו שזאת מערכת זבל שום דבר לא עובד בה
<trew_> כאלה שחושבים שלינוקס זה ווינדוס וכשהם מנסים לעבוד בראש כזה שום דבר לא עובד להם
<trew_> ויש את אלה שלוקחים את זה כדבר לא מוכר בכלל ומתחילים ללמוד שיש גם מערכות אחרות ששות
<tom_> למשל שמתי לב שבאובונטו 10.10 ממשק הבלוטוט יותר טוב פעם ראשונה שהצלחתי לקנפג ולהפעיל את האת האוזניות בלוטוט הסטריאופוניות שלי ללא תוסף חיצוני וקינפוג של bluz וגם המערכת היא מאוד מהירה עושה אצלי בוט בשניות מועטות
<trew_> כן זה גם מה שמאפיין אותה
<trew_> ועוד משהו שרוב הדברים עובדים מהקופסה בלי שום שיגעון דרייברים
<trew_> אחרי התקנהשל כמה מערכות לינוקס אתה תבין את הבעיה טוב יותר
<trew_> כשתיגש להתקין לחבר ווינדוס
<tom_> רק חבל שאפל לא תומכת באייפון שלי היא צריכה להוציא גירסת אייטונס ללינוקס למרות ש osx מבוססת על ynix-linux דבר שמקנה לה יציבות
<tom_> האם באמת osx מתבססת על unix-linux
<trew_> היא אמבוססת על BSD
<trew_> מבוססת*
<trew_> וכן זה גם ממשפחת היוניקס
<tom_> bsd היא הפצה חינמית ?
<tom_> או בתשלום ?
<trew_> אני חושב שהיא ממש לא אבל יש גם אופן BSD וגם פריBSDי
<trew_> אני חושב שהיא מבוססת על הפריי BSD
<trew_> בויקיפדיה יש מפה של מערכות הפעלה מי נוצר ממי ומתי וכל הנתונים המעניינים
<trew_> חבל רק שאני לא יודע איפה בויקיפדיה
<tom_> לגבי הitunes ? חושב שאפל תתמוך בעתיד בלינוקס
<trew_> לא נראה לי כי באיזה שהוא מקום הוא מאיים גם עליה
<trew_> מי שעבר לאפל עבר בגלל יציבות ויופי
<tom_> ונוחות
<trew_> ואלו שתי דברים שאפשר לעשות גם בלינוקס
<trew_> כל עוד אני לא יכול להגדיר את המערכת כמו שאני רוצה זה לא כל כך נח
<tom_> נכון
<tom_> ואותו דבר לגבי חלונות
<trew_> אפל נותנים לך מערכת שהם קבעו איך היא צריכה להתנהג ולהראות
<trew_> מעבר לזה קפוץ
<trew_> נכון
<tom_> וגם האיבזור החומרתי גם מוכתב על ידם
<trew_> לדעתי זה החלק הטוב באיזה שהוא מקום
<trew_> כי יש להם אפשרות ליצור דרייברים בצורה הכי טובה
<trew_> ודברים לא נופלים בין הכיסאות
<Interruptus> ספיקינג אוף
<Interruptus> בדיוק מתקין פריבסד
<Interruptus> על ML350
<tom_> בהצלחה
<tom_> אתה אישית עובד עם אובונטו
<trew_> לא
<trew_> אני עובד עם מנדריבה
<trew_> גם בגלל שיש לה הרבה אשפים גרפים
<trew_> וגם בגלל שהיא נותנת לי תמיכה ממש טובה  והתממשקות טובה ל-KDE
<trew_> גבר שבגנום לדעתי קצת לקוי
<trew_> שבאובונטו סליחה לא גנום
<trew_> דבר*
<tom_> מה ההבדל העיקרי בין gnom ל kde
<tom_> ידידות הממשק ?
<tom_> או יש גם דברים מעבר
<trew_> לדעתי מהוקצע יותר
<trew_> וגם כבד קצת יותר
<trew_> לי נראה שי שלו פיתוח ממש טוב ועקבי
<trew_> אבל זה לא חכמה אחרי שאתה עוקב רק אחרי האתר שלהם
<trew_> אני מרגיש ב-KDE הרבה יותר בבית
<trew_> ואולי גם שליטה גדולה יותר על המערכת
<tom_> במה אתה יכול לשלוט יותר טוב על המערכת בkde מב gnom
<trew_> אני לא מתחבר כל כך לגנום אז אני לא דוגמה
<trew_> אבל יש שליטה על התכונות שיהיה לך כשאתה לוחץ לחיצה ימנית בעכבר
<trew_> הרבה תוספים שאתה יכול להוסיף ללחצן ימני בעכבר כשאתה עובד איתו במנהל קבצים
<trew_> זה מתחיל בלעגן ISם ונגמר בהרשאות ולהעלות קבצים לדרופבוקס
<trew_> ISO*
<trew_> אני יכול להפנות אותך לאתר של התוספות תראה אתה
<trew_> תראה פה זה של KDE
<trew_> http://kde-look.org/
<trew_> גם לגנום יש כזה
<trew_> אבל אני חושב שהוא פחות מפותח
<trew_> זה הרגשה נטו
<trew_> וזה מה שאמרתי לך על סרביס מניו
<trew_> http://kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=287&PHPSESSID=d954f02417c2430e4e6568717f1b5042
<tom_> באובונטו בחרו כנראה להפצה ראשית את gnom והפצה משנית כנראה היא kubuntu עם kde
<trew_> כן
<tom_> תגיד לי כשאני מתקין דרך חלונות דרך wubi את אובונטו
<trew_> ואז הבעיה כשאתה נכנס ל-KDE כל התוכנות נורא מבולגנות
<trew_> ?
<tom_> אז האם המערכת יוצרת מחיצת ext4 אמיתית
<trew_> לא יודע להגיד
<tom_> או שהיא מתקינה את זה באימולציה על ntfs
<trew_> לא נראה לי
<trew_> אבל אני לא יודע חהגיד
<tom_> בסדר
<trew_> תגיד מכיר את ווינדוס 7?
<tom_> תגיד לי איך אני מקמפל קוד להתקנה באובונטו
<tom_> מכיר
<trew_> זה משתנה מתוכנה לתוכנה
<tom_> את חלונות 7
<trew_> בדרך כלל זה רשום במסמך טקסט שמצורף לקוד
<tom_> אני מתכווין לקבצי gz
<trew_> איך אני יוצר שיתוף למערכת המקומית שלי
<tom_> לא מכיר את המערכת ברמת הרשת ממש לא
<tom_> סליחה
<tom_> ואיך מתקינים קבצי bin באובונטו
<Ddorda> ‎tom_: chmod +x ....bin
<Ddorda> ‏כדי לתת לו הרשאות ריצה
<Ddorda> ‏ואז:
<trew_> קובץ BIN הוא קובץ מקומפל לרוב
<Ddorda> ./.....bin
<tom_> תודה
<trew_> חברים יש לי וירטואל בוקס ומסבתר שהוא לא מכיר את הכרטיס רשת שלי
<trew_> מה אני צריך לעשות להתקין דרייבר לווינדוס שבוירטואל בוקס?
<trew_> Ddorda: יש לך מושג?
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: מה זאת אומרת?
<trew_> Ddorda: הוא לא מראה שיש לו התקן כזה שנקרא כרטיס רשת
<Ddorda> ‎:S
<trew_> במחשבה שניה אני חושב שאני יודע מה הבעיה
<Ddorda> ‏איפה הוא לא מראה?
<trew_> בווינדוס הוירטואלי
<Ddorda> ‏אז תאפשר את זה דרך בתכנה עצמה
<Ddorda> ‏צריך לסמן שם enable networking או משהו כזה
<trew_> כן זה מה שחשבתי
<trew_> רק שלא ידעתי שזה אחראי גם לפנימי
<Ardethian> Pff.
<Ddorda> ‎Ardethian: ?
<Ddorda> ‎Pff. indeed
<Ardethian> Long time no see.
<Ardethian> :)
<Ddorda> ‏Ardethian: אני לא זוכר אותך.. חח
<Ardethian> O_O
<Ardethian> מוזר, אני דווקא כן.
<Ddorda> ‏Ardethian: תזכיר לי?
<Ardethian> נתנאל יזכור, אם הוא עדיין פה.
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏הוא עזב את אובונטו ישראל
<Ardethian> באסה.
<Ron_> איזה שימושים יש למודם 56?
<Ron_> פקס
<Ron_> מה עוד?
<New0> גם
<New0> טלפון
<Ron_> כן, אפשר לארגן תוכנה שמחייגת למלא מספרים
<Ron_> לא?
<Ron_> יש לי מודם כזה ובא לי לעשות בו שימוש
<sultan2> Ekiga או Linohine כטלפון
<Ron_> כמה עולה כזה מודם היום?
<New0> אפשר? לא יודע לא ניסיתי את זה אף-פעם
<Ron_> יש דרייברים למודמים ישנים או שחלונות מזהה אותם?
<New0> למה אתה צריך כזה מודם?
<Ron_> כי זה מלהיב אותי שהחלק הזה יכול לתקשר עם העולם.
<New0> sultan2 היי מה קורה?
<Ron_> אפשר גם לעשות פיסיאניוור
<New0> כן זה גם מלהיב שהטלפון יכול גם לדבר
<New0> וגם עם פלאפון
<New0> אין לי מושג מה זה
<H3r0> Ron_ ניסת?
<H3r0> ניסית*
<Ron_> אפשר מתוך שיעמום להתקשר איתו למלא מספרי אחד שמונה מאות להעביר את הזמן בדיבור עם מי שעונה
<Ron_> H3r0, לא, יש לי תמיד מחשבות שליליות אז לא יוצא לי לנסות כי אני מפחד
<H3r0> Ron_ - תפוס ביצים
<H3r0> אני מקווה שיש לך כאלו
<Ron_> יש לי בצים גדולות ויפות
<Ron_> :)
<H3r0> Ron_ - לא נראלי אם יש לך כאלו תוכיח
<Ron_> תארו לכם שבמקום אף היה לאנשים פין
<New0> איכססססססססססססססססס
<New0> חברה
<Ron_> טוב אני אנסה להוכיח שיש לי יכולת לדבר טוב עם בנות
<New0> קצת ...................
<New0> נימוס
<Ron_> למה אתה בת?
<nicoco> Ron_ - אז הם היו מתנשקים עם התחת
<nicoco> אני? לא ממש
<Ron_> זה היה מייפה את הפנים
<Ron_> היית מקבל נשיקה ואז מציצה ;)
<Ddorda> ‏Ron_: הלו הלו
<Ron_> מה מציצה זאת בסך הכל מילה שאומרת למצוץ. אין בזה רע. מה גס במילה מציצה?
<nicoco> אתם יכולים להמליץ לי על שרת טוב עם מעט לאגים לבזק בינלאומי
<nicoco> ?
<New0> חברה מישהו יודע למה שאני עושה מאונט לכונן רשת, אני מקבל אותו פעמיים.?
<New0> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1944/screenshotrt.png
<New0> תראו את כונן net1 לדוגמא
<New0> ^
<New0> חברה? מישהו יכול לעזור לי בזה?
<H3r0> New0 - נסה את
<H3r0> #ubuntu
<H3r0> אם לא עונים לך כאן
<New0> תודה
<New0> אני יודע
<New0> הבעיה זה אנגלית
<New0> ותודה שוב
<H3r0> nicoco - איזה מזל שאין בנות בערוץ [;
<New0> /10.0.0.55/f /media/net1 smbfs user,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<New0> זה מה שאני עשיתי
<New0> ב /etc/fstab
<New0> /10.0.0.55/f /media/net1 smbfs user,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<New0> בהתחלה שמתי פעמיים // לפני הכתוובת IP
<H3r0> !g בלה
<Oi3pRNnX> New0 https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvfs/+bug/251991
<Oi3pRNnX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/368627
<New0> 0i3pRNnX תודה רבה :(
<New0> *:)
<nicoco> 1
<nicoco> 1
<nicoco> 1
<nicoco> woops
<nicoco> wrong channel
<New0> היי מישהו פה?
<avi1333_> New0 אני:P
<New0> היי מה קורה? :D
<New0> וואוו יש לי פה בעיות רציניות עם הלאג
<New0> וגם עכשיו אחד מהמחשבים שלי קרס
<avi1333_> כן לאגים גם לי יש:S
<avi1333_> כנראה בעיות עם השרת...
<New0> השרת פריינוד הזה הוא באמת מעפן לדעתי
<avi1333_> כן אני גם לא ממש אוהב אותו:S
<Ddorda> New0: אתה טועה, זה השרת הכי טוב ל־IRC כרגע
 * Ddorda reload his plugin
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה טועה, זה השרת הכי טוב ל־IRC כרגע
<Ddorda> ‏שאני מכיר
<New0> איזה פלאג אין דור?
<Ddorda> ‏של ה־RTL
<New0> תשמע אני לא יודע מה בדיוק קרה אבל המחשב שלי כמעט קרס עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ממש?
<New0> בהתחלה היו לי לאגים
<Ddorda> ‏ממה*
<New0> אח"כ הדפדפן שלי קפא: אתה יודע מסך כזה אפור של FF
<New0> כנראה מ JAVA
<H3r0> לא נראלי
<New0> שאני הסתכלתי על JAVA במעבד שלי ב..פרוסס אז הוא לקח לי איזה 99 % מעבד
<H3r0> תלוי אולי העמסת עליו
<H3r0> בדרך כלל זה לא קורה
<H3r0> אבל לשועל יש בעיית זליגת זכרון
<New0> כן יש לי עליו הרבה טאבים פתוחים
<New0> אין לי בעיית זיכרון
<New0> ויש לי מעבד I7
<New0> פשוט JAVA השתגע לי במחשב. עד כדי כך שהייתי צריך לעשות KILL PROCCES והמאוורר שלי פעל עם רעש
<New0> ואין לי בכלל רעשים עד עכשיו עם הנייד הזה
<New0> זה מחשב חדש
<New0> פשוט השתגע לי כל האובונטו
<shimi810> ‏גם אצלי אובונטו קורס, שרת ה־ X התרגל לקרוס ולצאת ל־ gdm...
<New0> עכשיו המעבד על 22% - 13%
<New0> הוא לא בדיוק קרס לי אלא פשוט הרשת שלי השתגעע
<New0> ו JAVA זה הוא שממש התחרפן
<New0> דבר אחד אני ממש יוכל להגיד הפעם. שעם ווינדוס 7 שבא לי מותקן עם המחשב הנייד. הכל אבל פשוט הכל עבד לי כמו שצריך
<New0> שלא כמו האובונטו הזה
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: זה כבר סיפור אחר, צריך לסדר את זה
<Ddorda> ‏הייתי עוזר לשניכם אבל אני באמצע מבחן
<pino-chan> Ddorda - אולי פרינוד הוא שרת מצויין באופן כללי, אבל הקישוריות שלו לישראל מעפנה
<Ddorda> ‏יכול להיות
<nicoco> או לפחות לספקיות שלנו
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: לא עזוב, גם ככה כל אובונטו מפתגרת לי לאט לאט
<nicoco> גם לי בזמן האחרון הוא התחיל ללאגלג
<shimi810> ‏*מתפגרת
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: הצחקת אותי
<Ddorda> ‏"המערכת מתפגרת, אני לא רוצה לטפל בזה, אני נותן לה לגסוס לאט לאט ואז אני יבוא בהאשמות"
<New0> טוב דור לא נפריע לך במבחן :D ויהיהי לך בהצלחה
<shimi810> ‏חחח
<shimi810> ‏רוצה לראות את הגבול שלה... באמת, העכבר מתחיל לרקד, ה־ X קורס...
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אבל אחרי זה אל תבוא בהאשמות, תזכור שאתה לא רצית לטפל בזה
<shimi810> ‏לא בא בשום האשמות, אם כבר אז הם מגיעות עכשיו :) סתם...
<H3r0> Ddorda - באובונטו רק המאגר חתום נכון.
<H3r0> ?
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - באובונטו איך זה עובד ההחתמות?
<H3r0> md5sum
<Ddorda> ‏עובדים עם md5sum רק לדיסקים עד כמה שידוע לי
<Ddorda> ‏המאגר חתום במפתחות
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני באמצע מבחן
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר
<H3r0> אוקיי דבר איתי אחרי זה
<H3r0> Ddorda - סיימת עם המבחן?
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: לא ממש, מבחן קשה
<H3r0> Ddorda - אפשר לדעת במה?
<Ddorda> ‏מגמת תנ"ך
<H3r0> כן זה לא ממש קל
<avi1333_> Ddorda איך בכזאות שעה אתה עושה מבחן?:O
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: הסתכלתי סביב ולא ראיתי שום בררות
<avi1333_> חחחחח לא ממש הבנתי אבל סבבה
<avi1333_> מה אתה ניגש למבחן הזה לבד?ז"א זה עם חומר פתוח והכול ואתה רק צריך להגיש אותו?
<Ddorda> ‏זה נקרא מבחן בית
<Ddorda> ‏וזה לא עם חומר פתוח
<avi1333_> אה סבבה בהצלחה אחי:)
<H3r0> איזה כיף נדפק לי הפיפא /=
<H3r0> חזק
<avi1333_> New0 פה?
<avi1333_> :F
<avi1333_> :D
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אני רואה טוב
<New0> עכשיו אתה רואה אותי?
<avi1333_> כן:D
<New0> יפה יש לי פינג טוב
<New0> יפה גם טוב
<avi1333_> הפינג שלי עכשיו גם סבבה
<avi1333_> כן:D
<New0> ווואאלה הצי'ט פה כמו ווינדוס חחחחח צריך לעשות ריבוט והכל עובד
<New0> חחחחח
<avi1333_> וואי איזה בלאגן הולך שם באח הגדול:S
<avi1333_> חחחחחח כן אה
<avi1333_> זה באמת ככה כבר קרה לי כמה פעמים בעיות לאג כאלה עשיתי ריקונקט והכול עבד
<New0> תשמע זה באמת לא מעניין אותי האח הגדול. בכל אופן עכשיו. כי לוקח לי קצת זמן עד שאני ניכנס לסידרה ורואה אותה
<New0> איך עושים ריקונקט?
<New0> אבל אל תרשום את זה עכשיו
<avi1333_> ?
<New0> אלא תרשום משהו בעברית ואח"כ את הפקודה
<avi1333_> אזה לא פקודה
<New0> אתה מכיר פקודה של התחברות מחדש?
<New0> אה אוקי
<avi1333_> באיכס צצ'אט יש לך בסרבר למעלה ריקונקט
<avi1333_> server-reconect
<New0> בקיצור מה שרציתי לומר לך זה ש... אולי יקח לאובונטו עוד איזה 5 שנים בשביל להשלים את הפער עם MS
<New0> כי לבנתיים MS עושים עבודה טובה יותר מאובונטו בשלבים מסויימים
<avi1333_> בדברים מסויימים כן
<avi1333_> אבל מבחינת יציבות והדברים הבאמת חשובים אובונטו יותר טובה לדעתי
<New0> לדוגמא: לפני כמה זמן כל ה JAVA שלי התחיל לעלות את המעבד על עבודה רצינית
<New0> וזה דפק לי
<New0> אבי, איך אתה עושה את זה שלא יראו את ה IP שלך? אני זוכר שדור אמר את זה פעם לנידו
<New0> *ניקו
<avi1333_> צריך ללכת לערוץ של פרינוד ולבקש מאחד המנהלים cloak
<New0> טוב אחי אני הולך שניה לאכול אני כבר חוזר
<avi1333_> ./join help
<avi1333_> סבבה
<avi1333_> BRB
<New0> חוץ מזה אני יודע שיש עוד משהו
<New0> אוקי
<New0> BRB ME TOO :D
<trew_> למישהו יש מושג למה כל הGB שלי תפוסים?
<trew_> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-kinfocenter-002
<avi1333_> יש גם משהו שנקרא SALS משהו כזה אבל אין לי משהו איך עושים את זה
<trew_> יש לי 4 GB ומתוכם רק 800MB פנויים
<avi1333_> אני עובר למחשבים השני brb
<avi1333_> tew_ אין לי מושג למה זה ככה אחי
<trew_> ומדובר על משחב עם אמרוק KDE פיירפוקס ועוד כל מיני דברים שוליים ברקע
<trew_> אבל לא לתפוס 3.2GB
<H3r0> Ddorda - נדפק לי המקש shift
<H3r0> הוא לא עושה לי סמנים כמו 3
<H3r0> סולמית
<H3r0> אלא 3
<Ddorda> ‏שיחקת עם ההגדרות מקלדת?
<H3r0> לא
<H3r0> פתאום זה קרה
<H3r0> במקלדת וירטואלית זה עובד
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא יכול לעזור, אני במבחן
<H3r0> Ddorda - אוקיי תסיים נדבר
<avi1333> i back
<Ddorda> ‏וואי אחד המבחנים הארוכים
<Ddorda> ‏רק עכשיו הגעתי לשאלה 3
<Ddorda> ‏ויש 6 שאלות
<Ddorda> ‏נראה לי שאני אפרוש לעת עתה ואמשיך מחר
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: תאהב אותי, אני עושה מבחן במגמת תנ"ך
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<H3r0> Ddorda - ח
<New0> היי דור
<New0> אל תשאל מה קרה לי Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ?
<New0> אחרי שהגדרתי את דרופל. שיחקתי עם phpmyadmin ונגעתי שם בסיסמא של root localhost עכשיו יש לי access denied
<New0> חח
<New0> באסה עד שהגדרתי הכל
<New0> ואגב למדתי קצת על chmod גיליתי שאפשר לעבוד איתו, אוקטלי או אלפאביתי Ddorda
<New0> בקיצור עכשיו אני עם mysql שאין לי גישה חחחחחחח Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אפשר לשנות ססמה.. תסתכל בבלוג שלי איך עושים את זה
<Ddorda> ‏בכל אופן אני גמור מנטאלית, אני זז לישון
<New0> תן לינק
<New0> אה אוקי סבבה שינה מתוקה :D Ddorda
<New0> ףג
<New0> :D
<avi1333> לילה טוב דור
<avi1333> תגידו יש skyfire ללינוקס?
<avi1333> הבנתי שהוא ממיר את הפלאש והכול לhtml5
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-17
<New0> חברה יש לי משהו בשבילכם חייבים לקרוא
<New0> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<New0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145598
<HaimN> Ddorda לא הייתי על המחשב קודם, בכל אופן אם אתה ער, כל הכבוד! אני מבין שנהייתי הרב פה מתוקף היותי הדתי שבקהילה :)
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: בטפשות אני עוד לא ישן
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע אם נהית הרב, אבל הנחתי שאתה תדע להעריך את זה
<Ddorda> ‎;P
<Ddorda> ‏ניתוחים היסטוריים של התנ"ך זה עבודה קשה
<HaimN> Ddorda אני לומד את התנ"ך בצורה יותר מעניינת
<HaimN> לא בתור הסטוריה
<HaimN> אלא בתור הבנה של מה שעומד מאחורי הדברים, ולהבין את הטעמים של מה שכתוב שם
<HaimN> ככה זה הרבה יותר מעניין
<HaimN> אבל בכל אופן שהיה לך בהצלחה!
<New0> כל הכבוד לך HaimN
<New0> אגב קראתם את התגובה הראשונה של הלינק ששמתי פה ?
<New0> ^
<New0>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145598
<HaimN> לא הבנתי מה הוא אומר, הוא טוען שאפשר לקרוא EXT4
<HaimN> עם הדרייבר של EXT2?
<HaimN> בכל אופן, יש את התוכנה הזו: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<New0> משהו כזה. אבל בתגובה הראשונה הוא מתבדח על משהו
<H3r0> איזה מזל מעפן
<New0> איזה מזל אתה מדבר?
<Interruptus> פריבסד מערכת קשה
<Interruptus> מתנהגת איך שהיא רוצה
<Interruptus> רוצה לשלוט בה תתכופף ותהיה מוכן ללמוד עד כמה החיים קשים ולא הוגנים
<Interruptus> סולאריס יוניקס מאוד הפכפכה ואמביוולנטית
<Interruptus> מציעה לך כל טוב מצד אחד
<Interruptus> ומצד שני עולם שחור משחור
<shimi810> ‏אבי (יוצר קבוצת אובונטו הרשמית בפייסבוק) יעביר אותי לניהול בקבוצה. אין לו זמן לנהל אותה, ואני שמח שפנה לסיוע כשראה שאין לו יכולת לנהל
<New0> shimi810  Well Done!!! :D
<shimi810> ‎Thanks! :)
<New0> היי מישהו פה מבין בתיקוני באגים? של חומרה
<New0> אני צריך עזרה בזה אם אפשר
<New0> אני פשוט לא רוצה להרוס את כל ההתקנה למקרה שאני יהרוס משהו
<avi1333> New0 מה קרה אחי?
<New0> מאז שהתקנתי את אובונטו יש לי באגים
<New0> באג אחד סידרתי כ.מסך
<New0> אבל יש לי עוד מלא באגים: עכשיו חשוב לי המיקרופון
<avi1333> כנראה באמת אין באובנטו דריברים מעודכנים לחומרה שלך כי החומרה שלך מאוד חדשה
<New0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/661744
<New0> משהו כזה אבל יש מחשב נייד שיש לו כמה באגים
<New0> אבל עכשיו חשוב לי המיק
<New0> אני חושב שיש פה את הפיתרון
<H3r0> אתם לא נחים אה?[;
<New0> הירו, לא נחים מ..מה?
<avi1333> כן אבל אם יש מישהו שכבר הצליח לסדר את זה פה עדיף שהוא יגיד פתרון
<New0> תשמע בלי להתגאות או משהו כזה לא נראה לי שמישהו פה הייתה לו את הבעייה הזאת
<New0> עם המחשב הנייד הספציפי
<New0> טוב לא משנה
<avi1333> כן תכלס אחי יש לך נייד מאוד חדיש ויקר כך שאני באמת לא ידוע אם למישהו יש פה משהו כזה
<New0> תודה בכל מקרה
<avi1333> חחחח בכיך
<New0> :D
<New0> מה שכן רציתי זה שעם יש מישהו עם קצת זמן פנוי ורצון לעזור לזולת
<New0> אז לכן הבאתי את הלינק לפה
<New0> והאמת שזה הפעם קצת דחוף לי. משהו בסגנון שאז היה דחוף לי הפיתרון של הכ.מסך בזמנו
<New0> לכן הייתי עצלן מידיי לתקן את זה בעבר
<avi1333> האמת עברתי על הלינק אבל לא ממש הבנתי את מה שהציעו שםS:
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> תודה בכל מקרה. לבנתיים אני קצת קורא שם. ואני קצת מבין שם את האנגלית
<New0> אבל תודה שוב
<avi1333> סבבה אחי בכיף
<H3r0> !seen Ron__
<H3r0> :,
<New0> ייאאלה חברה שבת שלום :D
<serfus> אהלן אנשים, מצטער שנעלמתי כמה ימים. לא הייתי בבית ולא היתה לי גישה למחשב, גם אני לא קיבלתי התראה מוקדמת
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: www.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam || LP team: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il || Next IRC meeting is on the 6/1, 19:00. agenda at http://tinyurl.com/3y7cqt7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9o
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: קורה...
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Shualdon> Ddorda: נחש מה?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: מה?
<Shualdon> קניתי את ההHumble Indie Bundle 2!
<Ddorda> ‏כן?!
<Ddorda> ‏שלח!!!!
<Shualdon> :D
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Shualdon> הם יעבדו בכלל על המחשב שלך?
<Ddorda> ‏כמה תרמת?
<Shualdon> 10
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: בואנה יא חצוף
<Shualdon> :P
<Ddorda> ‏יעבדו וחצי
<Ddorda> ‏אני מכיר את Osmos עוד כשאתה הייתה בשא"ש
<Shualdon> יש לך נטבוק מקרטע
<Ddorda> ‏הוא מקרטע, אבל משחקי דו מימד זולים עובדים עליו פיקס
<Ddorda> ‏הייתי אומר שזה מחשב שנועד למשחקי דו מימד זולים
<Ddorda> ‏כמה שהם יותר זולים הם יותר עובדים אצלי
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Shualdon> :P
<Ddorda> ‏בחיי. אם היית משלם 5$ זה היה עובד אפילו יותר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל זה כל המשחקי דוס החינמיים עובדים אצלי פיקס
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: איזה גרסאות הורדת? רק ללינקוס?
<Ddorda> ‏לינוקס*
<Shualdon> יש הורדה להכל
<Shualdon> אני מתכנן להוריד את כמעט כולם
<Shualdon> חוץ ממק
<Ddorda> ‏חחח
<Ddorda> ‏מה יש לך להוריד את הגרסות לווינדוז?
<Shualdon> לאחים שלי
<Ddorda> ‏כן כן
<Ddorda> ‏אני דווקא רואה בזה פוטנציאל אדיר להעביר אותם לאובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏"זה עובד רק על אובונטו"
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Shualdon> חח
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, אני כבר עברתי את המשחק demo, אז אין לי הרבה לעבור
<Shualdon> איזה משחק?
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, אני צריך להתחיל מחדש, אבל זה כבר הרבה יותר קל
<Ddorda> ‎Osmos
<Shualdon> הא
<Shualdon> אני כבר סיימתי היום את משינריום
<Ddorda> ‏אני מה זה מקווה שבגרסה הבאה של המיזם הזה יהיה את Yet it moves
<Ddorda> ‏אחד המשחקים
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הוא מה זה יקר
<Shualdon> נחכה ונראה
<Ddorda> ‎And yet it moves*
<Ddorda> ‏יצא לך לנסות?
<Shualdon> לא
<Shualdon> אבל ראיתי
<Ddorda> ‏למרות שמשום מה אני לא מצליח להריץ את הדמו
<Ddorda> ‏פעם הצלחתי ועכשיו כבר לא
<Ddorda> ‏מעלה לי שגיאה אחרי כמה שניות
<Shualdon> גם כן הלינוקס הזה .... :O
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: גם כן AYIM האלה....
<Shualdon> ואו... לנקמת  הטיטאנים יש סאונדטרק כל כך טוב. אני לא יכול להפסיק לשמוע אותו
<Shualdon> הגירסא שלהם למנגינה של היה היה פשוט מעולה
<Shualdon> מעלה נוסטלגיה
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uguXNL93fWg
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: זה לא היה היה, זאת מנגינה של באך...
<Ddorda> ‏אם אתה מדבר על הפתיח...
<Shualdon> אני יודע
<Shualdon> אבל הפתיח של היה היה זה המנגינה של באך
<Shualdon> פשוט רוב האנשים מכירים את זה כפתיח של היה היה
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnGCPR74tQY
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: שמע, מה שמפתיע זה שהיה היה זו סדרה צרפתית
<Shualdon> למה?
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, איך מעם כזה... .... יצאה סדרה כזאת ....
<Shualdon> חחח
<Shualdon> הנה הגירסה המלאה
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipzR9bhei_o
<Ddorda> ‏זה מוזר
<Ddorda> ‏הפעלתי את Osmos
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> ‏ומאז אין לי סאונד
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Shualdon> :X
<Ddorda> ‎ניסיתי killall pulseaudio
<Ddorda> ‏ועדיין אין לי
<Shualdon> לי אוסמוס נתקע
<Ddorda> ‏באמת? הפסד שלך
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Shualdon> לא נורא
<Shualdon> נמשיך מחר
<Shualdon> הוא נתקע פעם אחת
<Shualdon> לא כל הזמן :X
<Ddorda> ‏מה הפקודה של המשחק?
<Ddorda> ‏של נקמת הטיטנים?
<Shualdon> מה הכוונה?
<Ddorda> ‏הפקודה.. להפעלה
<Shualdon> אצלי בתפריט זה מופיע
<Shualdon> /opt/revengeofthetitans/revenge.sh
<Ddorda> ‏כרגיל
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, תודה
<Shualdon> יש לי יותר מדי שטח פנוי בהארדיסק
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: תגיד
<Ddorda> ‏אחרי שיתפנה לך קצת זמן
<Ddorda> ‏אטתה יכול להכין איזה עמוד ויקי
<Ddorda> ‏עם רשימת המשתמשים שהפכו לחברי אובונטו מישראל?
<Shualdon> ?
<Shualdon> תזכיר לי
<Shualdon> עוד שבוע ככה
<Ddorda> ‏אני אשתדל
<Ddorda> ‏בוא'נה, הטראקים שלהם אדירים
<Ddorda> ‏עצבני מה שהם עצו לטוקטה
<Shualdon> כה
<Ddorda> ‏נראה לך שזה 100% ממוחשב?
<Shualdon> כן
<Ddorda> ‏הגיטרות נשמעו די טוב יחסית לממוחשב
<Shualdon> יכול להיות שזה שילוב
<Shualdon> אבל לא נראה לי שלמפתחים של זה יש מספיק תקציב לעשות משהו מעבר
<Shualdon> Ddorda:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UkXy12xVnRs
<nicoco> XDDDD
<Ddorda> ‏חחחח
<Ddorda> ‎XD
<Ddorda> ‏זה מה שקורה שאתה לא איטלקי
<Shualdon> ההאמבל אינדי באדל עוד מעט מגיעים למליון דולר :X
<Ddorda> ‏אתה לא יודע להכין ניוקי
<Ddorda> ‎WTF?!
<Ddorda> ‎zOMGF
<Shualdon> נשארו להם עוד 100 אלף
<Shualdon> בקצת פחות מ-4 ימים
<Shualdon> אני זוכר לפני יומיים שזה היה בסביבות ה-70 אלף
<Shualdon> עכשיו זה מעל 900 אלף
<Shualdon> מעל 120 אלף רכישות
<Ddorda> ‏מדהים
<Ddorda> ‏נקווה שעד מחר יהיה להם מיליון
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-18
<Shualdon> אני בטוח
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז לישון
<Ddorda> ‏אני מחר צריך לסיים את המבחן
<Shualdon> ליל"ט
<Ddorda> ‎=\
<Ddorda> ‏וואחד מבחן
<Ddorda> ‏ליל"ט
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<ThePunisher> אוררררררר
<ThePunisher> אני רוצה להתאבד
<ThePunisher> interruptus
<ThePunisher> עזררררעעעעעעעעעעעעעעעע
<Interruptus> הו פאנשיר
<Interruptus> פאנישר
<erezson> בוקר טוב
<erezson> מישהו פה יכול לעזור לי עם תקלה מסובכת?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: אתה יכול לכתוב בשבילי כמה דברים באג'נדה?
<Ddorda> ‏כ אני די עסוק
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: קודם כל מעבר לפורום החדש
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: קודם כל מעבר לפורום החדש
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> ‏דבר שני החלפת איש קשר
<Ddorda> ‏דברים להכניס לאג'נדה
<Ddorda> ‏אני פשוט לא רוצה אפילו לפתוח דפדפן, אני במבחן
<Shualdon> :\
<Shualdon> זה כל כך דחוף?
<Ddorda> ‏אני פשוט פוחד שאשכח
<Shualdon> אני אזכיר לך
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה, תודה
<Shualdon> פשוט אין לי מושג איפה האג'נדה :X
<shimi810> ‏אני אכתוב...
<Ddorda> ‏בוויקי של אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏כתוב בטופיק
<Ddorda> ‎ /topic
<Shualdon> הו
<shimi810> ‏בטופיק כתוב של העולמי... לא צריך להעביר לוויקי שלנו?
<Ddorda> ‏זהו, שהוויקי שלנו עוד במצב רע
<Ddorda> ‏אני ממש רוצה שזה יהיה בוויקי שלנו מצד אחד
<Ddorda> ‏מצד שני תסתכל עליו - הוא נראה חצי אפוי
<Ddorda> ‏צריך עוד לשחק הרבה עם ה־css שלו, אם לאחד מכם יהיה כוח... אם לא אני אשתדל לשבת על זה בימים הקרובים
<shimi810> ‏ומצד שלישי, מי שלא מחובר למשתמש בוויקי העולמי, רואה הכל לא מסודר.. אני עדיין מעדיף את הוויקי שלנו למרות הכל
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<Ddorda> ‏אז לך על זה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל כך או כך צריך לשבת לסדר את ה־css של הוויקי בהקדם האפשרי
<Ddorda> ‏אני מתלבט אם להעתיק את העיצוב מהוויקי העולמי או מהוויקי האיטלקי
<Ddorda> ‏טוב. לא עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר על זה :)
<Ddorda> ‏איך קוראים לזה שמעצימים משהו בסדר עולה?
<Ddorda> ‏כמו למשל "לך לך, מארצך, ומביתך ומבית אביך" או איך שזה לא הולך...
<Ddorda> ‏שזה כאילו בסדר עולה, כל פעם משהו קשה יותר
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‏מי כאן?
<Ddorda> ‏כשהתחברתי עכשיו היה לי ישר cloak?
<moshe> כן
<Ddorda> ‏ובפעם הקודמת?
<Ddorda> ‏(לפני כמה שניות?
<moshe> אני מדבר על הפעם האחרונה, לפני כן אני רואה את ה-IP שלך כנראה
<moshe> מופיע 62.128.50.99
<Ddorda> ‏אז אחלה :)
<Ddorda> ‏אני גם צריך לשנות את ססמת ה־irc שלי מתישהו למשהו יותר מסובך ממה שהוא בבר
<Ddorda> ‏כבר
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני חוזרל מבחן
<moshe> מבחן במה?
<Ddorda> ‏תנ"ך
<moshe> בהצלחה:)
<Ddorda> ‏תודה
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: אולי אתה זוכר
<Ddorda> ‏סדרה על טירה כזאת בערוץ הילדים
<Ddorda> ‏חשבתי שזה גבעת ווטרשיפ, אבל נראה שלא
<Ddorda> ‏עם ניגונים בסגנון ימי הביניים
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: היית רואה ערוץ הילדים?
<Ddorda> ‏לא חשוב, מצאתי מה שחיפשתי
<serfus> פעם, כן
<serfus> מה חיפשת?
<Ddorda> ‏את רדוול
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב שזו הסדרה היחידה שבאמת אהבתי את הנגינת פתיחה שלה.
<Ddorda> ‏סדרה מצוינת, למרות שהיא מציגה באור שגוי את ימי הביניים
<Ddorda> ‎שנייה, reconncect
<serfus> השם לא זכור לי, מתמונות בגוגל אני נזכר קצת
<Ddorda> ‏לעזאזל, החיבור לא עובד לי טוב
<serfus> איזה קטע, יש בוויקיפדיה בקשת תרומה ממישהי ישראלית
<Ddorda1> ‏קורה גם לרעים ביותר
<Ddorda1> ‎:P
<Ddorda1> ‏serfus: היא לא ישראלית
<Ddorda1> ‏היא ספרדיה
<serfus> http://wikimediafoundation.org/w/index.php?title=WMFTA1/IL/en&utm_source=20101218_IL001A_IL&utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=20101218IL001&referrer=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miles_Davis
<serfus> יש גם ספרדיה
<serfus> בעברית יש את הספרדיה, באנגלית יש אותה
<serfus> אה, זה רנדומלי
<Ddorda1> ‏באנגלית זה רנדומלי ובעברית זה קבוע?
<Ddorda1> ‏איזה מתסכל
<serfus> גם בעברית נראה לי ראנדומלי
<serfus> בין ג'ימי ווילס לספרדיה והישראלית
<Ddorda1> ‏לא.. בעברית זה קבוע
<Ddorda1> ‏פשוט שינו אותו עכשיו לספרדיה
<Ddorda1> ‏לפני כמה ימים
<Ddorda1> ‏התמר הזאת מכוערת רצח
<Ddorda1> ‏אלוהים אדירים היא נראת כמו גבר.
<serfus> :P חח כן
<Ddorda1> ‏סיפור מאוד נוגע ללב עם כל הקוביות והילדה המתנשאת
<Ddorda1> ‎XD
<serfus> האמת שלא היה לי כוח לקרוא את זה
<serfus> ;)
<Ddorda1> ‏אני קראתי, הייתה ילדה מתנשאת שאמרה לשאר הילדים שאם הם לא יעשו בסיס גדול המגדל לא יעמוד
<Ddorda1> ‏ואז כל הגן בא והריע להם שהם הצליחו לבנות את המגדל והיא הייתה מאושרת
<Ddorda1> ‏למרות שלא כל הקרדיט הלך אליה
<Ddorda1> ‏בקיצור- היא מתנשאת
<Ddorda1> ‏ףַ
<Ddorda1> ‎:P
<Ddorda1> ‎serfus: you may watch your PMs now.
<Ddorda1> ‎if you may.
<Ddorda1> ‎:P
<avi1333> שבוע טוב חברים
<serfus> שבוע טוב בהחלט :)
<nicoco> Ddorda אמנם באיחור אבל עכשיו אני כאן
<nicoco> :)
<Nefzen> חחחחח הנה אתה גם כאן
<tom_> שבוע טוב לכולם
<Nefzen> היי, אני רוצה להביא לייב-סידי לנובית-מחשבים עם מחשב סוסיתה, אני צריך 1) שיהיה לייב 2) מאוד מאוד קל 3) מקלדת עברית 4) פיירפוקס סביר עם פלאש 5) פיג'ין יכול להיות יתרון
<tom_> רציתי לשאול כשאני מתקין את אובונטו בעזרת wubi על גבי חלונות 7
<nicoco> המלצתי לו שילוב של ]ךאקסבןקס
<nicoco> פלאקסבוקס*
<nicoco> טום, אל תעשה את זה לעצמך
<nicoco> וובי זה אחד הדברים שתצטער עליהם אחרי זה
<nicoco> אני לא מבין למה עדיין משתמשים בזה
<nicoco> :S
<Nefzen> כן, ניסיתי את לייב דביאן עם אקספייס, אבל אין בזה עברית
<tom_> האם הוא עושה אימולציה למערכת הקבצים ext4 ומתקין פיזית על מחיצת ntfs ?
<Nefzen> מה רע בוובי?
<Nefzen> יש לו קובץ בתוך Windows
<nicoco> סיוט
<tom_> לא רע בכלל
<Nefzen> כל מערכת הקבצים של הלינוקס היא בתוך הווידוס
<Nefzen> הגודל של הקובץ לא משתנה
<nicoco> קובץ איאקסאי שכביכול מתקין אותו בתוך הווינדוס
<Nefzen> סה"כ זה מקום בזכרון
<nicoco> ומאפשר לווינדוס לזהות את זה בתור מערכת הפעלה
<nicoco> אבל זה עקום
<Nefzen> אלא אם כן הוא fregmented
<nicoco> מאוד לא מומלץ
<Nefzen> ואז זה זוועה
<nicoco> מאוד לא מומלץ
<nicoco> ^
<nicoco> Nefzen, בכל מקרה, ההמלצה שלי זה להתקין אובונטו בשילוב עם פלאקסבוקס
<nicoco> טוב אנשים
<nicoco> אני צריך לעבוד
<nicoco> נדבר אח"כ
<Nefzen> אני לא רוצה להתקין, אני רוצה לייב
<Nefzen> לילה טוב
<H3r0> באלי מקופלת
<Nefzen> מקופלת היא אחלה דבר
<tom_> האם מומלץ להתקין את אובונטו בתוך wubi או להתקין אובונטו בנפרד ?
<nicoco> בנפרד
<nicoco> זה פשוט להחריד
<tom_> מה להחריד ?
<nicoco> וובי בעצם רק מסדר לך קצת קבצים
<nicoco> במילא תצטרך להשלים את ההתקנה אחרי הבוט
<nicoco> אז לך על להתקין בנפרד
<nicoco> הרבה יותר יציב והרבה יותר מומלץ
<nicoco> חוץ מזה
<nicoco> מעולם לא שמעתי על זה שווינדוס מאפשרים להתקין את המערכת שלהם מתוך לינוקס
<nicoco> זה נשמע לי מפגר ברבים
<Nefzen> וובי פשוט מונע ממך את הצורך להכין מחיצה נפרדת
<tom_> אחד השיקולים שלי הוא מערכת הקבצים ext4 שהיא יותר טובה ואמינה מntfs
<Nefzen> אם כבר יש לך מחיצה נפרדת, אשריך
<nicoco> הוא במילא יכין מחיצה נפרדת
<Ddorda> ‏Nefzen: וגורם לך להרבה צרות אחרות
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: וובי לא מומלץ אפעם
<nicoco> תקשיב לו^
<Ddorda> ‏גם לפחדנים ביותר אני לא ממליץ על זה, זה גורם יותר נזק מתועלת
<Nefzen> הוא כותב ext4 על ntfs
<nicoco> רוצים לראות כמה קשה ההתקנה?
<Nefzen> כלומר הוא מאכסן את ext4, בתוך ntsf
<Nefzen> אין לך שום יתרון ככה
<nicoco> http://www.linuxguide.org.il/ubuntu/%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%9A_%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%94
<nicoco> על זה אתם מגרבבים
<nicoco> שתבינו אילו שטויות
<nicoco> וובי סתם יוצר אחר כך בעיות
<nicoco> וההתקנה עצמה אפילו יותר קלה בלי וובי
<Nefzen> זה לא שוובי יותר קל להתקנה
<Nefzen> פשוט לא צריך מחיצה נפרדת
<Nefzen> זה עיניין של מערכת קבצים
<Nefzen> אם עשו את זה כמו שצריך, הדבר היחידי שיגרם מזה זה קצת יותר בלאי לכונן
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> עזוב אותך מוובי
<nicoco> <Ddorda> ‏גם לפחדנים ביותר אני לא ממליץ על זה, זה גורם יותר נזק מתועלת
<Nefzen> הכל תלוי אם יש לו מקום פנוי (קרי - שלא מוקצה ל Windows) על הכונן
<nicoco> :|
<Nefzen> בזמנו לא היה לי וקניתי כונן נוסף, שזה היה בזבוז
<nicoco> טוב, אני באמת צריך לעבוד
<nicoco> אבל אל תעשה וובי
<nicoco> אם אתה אוהב את עצמך
<tom_> תראו יש לי כרגע אובונטו בהתקנה ישירה רק עכשיו אני רוצה להתקין את ווינדוז כי אני משתמש באייפון ואני צריך את אייטונס שלצערי אפל לא הוציאה ללינוקס
<Nefzen> אע
<Nefzen> אזי
<Nefzen> תשמור
<Nefzen> GB ~ 2G× 
<Nefzen> GB ~ 2GB
<tom_> והיות שאני התקנתי אובונטו לבד alone אין grub
<Nefzen> שבטח יש לך מלא
<Nefzen> הו
<Nefzen> הממ
<Nefzen> טוב בכל מקרה הנה 2 פתרונות לבעיה:
<Nefzen> 3 האמת
<tom_> עכשיו כשאני יתקין את חלונות הוא ידרוס את אובונטו
<Nefzen> 1) תתקין TinyXP על מחיצה חדשה (GB ~ 2GB), אבל זה יעשה לך צרות עם ה grub
<nicoco> tom_ - אמארוק
<nicoco> או כל נגן אחר
<Nefzen> 2) תריץ TinyXP בתוך Virtual Machine - פשוט וקל
<nicoco> יש כל כך הרבה תחליפים שיודעים להשתמש באייפוד
<Nefzen> 3) תזרוק את האייפון, זה קקי של דבר
<Nefzen> תקנה טלפון אנדרויד
<tom_> אני רוצה להתקין תוכנות ולא רק שירים
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: אתה יכול להתקין חלונות על מכונה וירטואלית
<Ddorda> ‏זה טוב להעברת שירים וכאלה, אבל לא לשדרוגים
<Nefzen> TinyXP
<tom_> מה זה tinixp ?
<Nefzen> http://techome.wordpress.com/2008/07/07/xp-is-dead-long-live-tinyxp/
<Ddorda> ‏Nefzen: לא הייתי מסתמך על זה
<Nefzen> למה?
<tom_> ומה הם הפתרונות האחרים חוץ מ tinixp ?
<Nefzen> XP רגיל?
<Ddorda> ‏כי זאת מערכת שהורידו ממנה כל מני דברים, לא הייתי מסתמך עליה
<Ddorda> ‏ווינדוז רגיל שוקל איזה ג'יגה, לא נראה לי שתהיה לו בעיה עם גודל כזה...
<Nefzen> אה לא, היא עובדת די מוצלח
<Nefzen> חסר לה דברים פה ושם
<Nefzen> נגיד את התהליך של סרגל השפה
<Nefzen> (זה שמאפשר לך ללחוץ alt+tab כדי לעבור לעברית)
<Nefzen> אבל אפשר לעקוף את זה
<Ddorda> ‏בקיצור, שילך כבר על XP רגיל :P
<tom_> ddorda  אם אני למשל יתקין את חלונות אז הloder של אובונטו יידרס
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אבל אפשר להתקין אותו בחזרה בלי שום בעיה
<Ddorda> ‏עם לייב סידי
<Ddorda> ‏אתה מעלה לייב סידי וכותב:
<Ddorda> ‎grub-update
<Ddorda> ‏נדמה לי
<tom_> כן הלאה
<Ddorda> ‏או משהו כזה, אולי זה הפוך update-grub
<Ddorda> ‏וזהו
<Ddorda> ‎כן, update-grub
<tom_> וזהו הכל נעשה באופן שקוף ?
<Ddorda> ‏וזהו
<Ddorda> ‏מה זאת אומרת?
<tom_> בלי פרמטרים בלי כלום !!!   אתה בטוח ?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט ככה
<tom_> אם כך אני עושה את כמו שאתה אומר ומשאיר את האובונטו הקיים
<Ddorda> ‎sudo update-grub
<Ddorda> ‏נותן לו כמה שניות לרוץ
<Ddorda> ‏זהו
<Ddorda> ‏מה שכן
<Ddorda> ‏ווינדוז לא יודע לנהל את המחיצות של אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏אז תכין לו מחיצה מראש
<tom_> אתה מתכווין עם gpart
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<tom_> להכין מראש
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: כמה מקום יש לך באייפוד?
<tom_> 8G
<Ddorda> ‏אז תפנה מחיצה של איזה 9 - 10 ג'יגה ככה
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יודע, ליתר ביטחון
<Ddorda> ‏אל תשכח שאתה יכול להעתיק לשם את הקבצים מהאובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏ככה שאתה אפילו לא צריך להוריד שם את המוסיקה, תוריד באובונטו ותעביר
<Ddorda> ‏רק את ההעברה לאייפוד ממש תעשה עם הווינדוז
<tom_> GPART לא יודע לפי מיטב לפרמט ntfs הוא יודע לפרמט רק fat16 or fat32
<Ddorda> ‏Gparted יודע לעשות הכל
<tom_> גם חלונות 7 וויסטה יודעים לנהל דיסק להרחיב או ליצור מחיצה וכו'
<Ddorda> ‏אבל לא מול המחיצות של אובונטו
<nicoco> Rhythmbox לא יודע להנהל אייפודים?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: כן, האמת שכן
<nicoco> אז למה הבלאגן?
<nicoco> :O
<tom_> חלונות 7 יזהה את המחיצות של אובונטו אבל אני לא יגע בהם
<Ddorda> ‏אבל תום רוצה גם אפליקציות
<nicoco> אה
<tom_> בדיוק אחי
<nicoco> אז כן, אייטיונס
<tom_> אין ברירה אחי
<nicoco> אין אפשרות להתקין אייטיונס בווין?
<Ddorda> ‏ואם ממילא הוא מתקין ווינדוז אז שיתקין על מחיצה נפרדת בשביל שדרוגים לאייפוד
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: לא
<nicoco> וואלה
<nicoco> זונוט האפל האלה
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר על מכונה וירטואלית
<tom_> אפל לעולם לא יעשו אייטונס ללינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אי אפשר לשדרג בצורה הזאת
<tom_> זה נוגד את האינטרס שלהם
<tom_> אל תשכחו שהמערכת הפעלה שלהם osx מתבססת על הפצת bsd
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: על ליבת bsd
<Ddorda> ‏BSD זו לא הפצה
<nicoco> האמת
<tom_> צודק
<nicoco> אף פעם לא אהבתי את אפל במיוחד
<Ddorda> ‏אני מת על אפל, אבל רק על המוצרים הפיסיים שלהם
<nicoco> הם אמנם מוציאים דברים מפוצצים
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב שהמחשבים הניידים שלהם מעולים
<nicoco> אבל מגבילים אותם בכוונה
<Ddorda> ‏והמייטי מאוס גם, וגם המקלדת
<nicoco> כדי לעשוק את הקונים
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני לא סובל את אייפוד, אייפד, אייפון איי למינהו
<Ddorda> ‏המחשבים הנייחים שלהם זוועה
<nicoco> שמע
<tom_> למה ddorda ?
<nicoco> אני איתך לכל הדרך
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: למה מה?
<Ddorda> ‏למה אני אוהב או למה אני לא אוהב?
<nicoco> התכוונת לטום, לא לי
<nicoco> אבל ניחא
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני חייב לזוז
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר :)
<nicoco> דרך אגב, טום עם ט' או עם ת'?
<tom_> למה אתה לא אוהב
<tom_> ט
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: כי הם מכשירים מאוד מגבילים וגם לא כ"כ נוחים
<Ddorda> ‏הדבר היחיד שנוח זה המסך מגע, שזה אפשר למצוא בעוד מכשירים
<tom_> גם מכשירי אנדרואיד לא כל כך זולים
<Ddorda> ‏tom_: אה.. סליחה, כתבתי קודם עם ת'
<Ddorda> ‏גם אייפון לא כ"כ זול
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז.
<tom_> יאללה ביי
<nicoco> שמע
<nicoco> כשיש לך מצלמת HD מפוצצת
<tom_> כולי אוזן
<nicoco> באייפון
<nicoco> אבל התוכנה של המצלמה לא מאפשרת לך לצלם ב-HD
<nicoco> ואתה צריך לשלם עוד כסף כדי לפתוח את האפשרות הזאת
<nicoco> זאת פשוט סחיטה
<nicoco> כי בתכלס שילמת על מכשיר שיכול לצלם ב-HD
<tom_> נו מה לעשות אפל סחטנים
<nicoco> מה שגם להעביר מדיה לאייפונים ואייפודים זה סיוט
<nicoco> לא נוח בעליל
<shimi810> ‏אותו דבר עם פתיחת אפשרות תקפה גם ל־ בלוטות', ואם אני זוכר נכון אז גם רדיו. מה נשאר מהמכשיר בסוף? בלוק... כי הם גם משדרגים כל פעם ומוצאים מערכת הפעלה בגרסה חדשה שלא פועלת על המכשירים הישנים, והגל ממשיך למפתחי התוכנות שמפתחים על בסיס הגרסה החדשה ולא ח
<shimi810> ‏ושבים על תמיכה לאחור. אז כן, נשארים עם בלוק אם לא מוצאים מהמכשיר את כל מה שהוא יכול, באמת חבל וזה פספוס...
<nicoco> הם ממש דוחפים את הכסף לכל שטות
<nicoco> עוד מעט תצטרך לשלם על אפשרות לשמוע מוזיקה באייפוד
<shimi810> ‏חסר להם...
<shimi810> ‏(כסף)
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: דווקא זה יש להם בשפע
<Ddorda> ‏שמעתי שערך המניה שלהם עבר את של מיקרוסופט
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<shimi810> ‏ואגב, יש לי אייפוד טאצ' דור שני, כמובן שלא קניתי אותו, מתנה ממפעל הפיס, זה מה שהם מחזירים (ועוד בהגרלה) אחרי שמשלמים להם הון. מטעויות תמיד לומדים
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: מפעל הפיס בסדר דווקא
<shimi810> ‏יש וויכוחים על זה... אבל נאמר שכן :)
<Ddorda> ‏מי שאומר שלא - לא מבין מה הם עושים
<shimi810> ‏מה שכן, אני מסכים על זה שהם הרבה יותר טובים משאר החברות שיווק האחרות, שבאמת מחפשות רק כסף
<shimi810> ‏מפעל הפיס גם נותן עזרה למכורים, יותר מזה.. לא ראיתי באף מקום
<shimi810> ‏(כלומר, מפנה לעסק שעושה את זה, אבל עדיין, זה עובר דרכם)
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: הם תורמים מליארדי שקלים מדי שנה לאלפי מיזמים ברחבי הארץ
<shimi810> ‏אכן, גם פרט מאוד חשוב. זאת התרומה הכי חשובה שלהם
<shimi810> ‏וואי, הוויקי ממש ריק, יש בקושי 29 ערכים... מה עם ייבוא הערכים מהאתר הישן ואולי גם לינוקסגייד?
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אני אכן חושב שכדאי להעתיק חזרה את כל הערכים
<Ddorda> ‏למרות שאני מאוד אוהב את לינוקס גאיד...
<Ddorda> ‏אבל משהו יותר חשוב: אני חושב שצריך לעבוד על העיצוב של הוויקי.
<shimi810> ‏חייבים גם להעביר את כל המשתמשים לאתר החדש (אגב, כבר כתבתי לאג'נדה), מישהו כתב ערך בוויקי הישן...
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: יש בעיה עם ההעברה
<Ddorda> ‏אבישי ואני ניסינו הרבה מאוד ולא הצלחנו
<serfus> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו לא כ"כ יודעין יותר מה לעשות...
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: לילה טוב
<shimi810> ‏ייצוא ערכים וייבוא בוויקי החדש, לא עבד?
<Ddorda> ...?
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא מדבר על הוויקי אלא על הפורום
<shimi810> ‏אה... זה לא הכי טוב... ניסיתם הכל?
<Ddorda> ‏ניסינו די הרבה
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב לפנות לבעלי מקצוע...
<Ddorda> ‏מה אתה אומר?
<Ddorda> ‏יש לנו כסף - אולי אנחנו יכולים לעשות את זה...
<Shualdon> Ddorda: בניגוד למה שחשבנו, האמבל אינדי באנדל עדיין לא הגיע למליון
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: בסדר, אבל הוא הגיע ל־970K
<Shualdon> קרוב
<Shualdon> אבל לא מליון
<Ddorda> ‏לדעתי עד מחר בבוקר כבר יהיה מיליון
<Ddorda> ‏תחשוב שעכשיו רק בוקר אצל האמריקאים
<Shualdon> זה מה שאמרנו אתמול בלילה :P
<Shualdon> עכשיו כבר אחר צהריים אצל האמריקאים
<Ddorda> ‏נו בסדר, אבל הפעם זה באמת יקרה
<Ddorda> ‏וואלה? נו אז זה הזמן להתחיל לראות תרומות
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: זה שווה את זה לדעתי. בכל זאת, אתר שמרכז את הכל...
<Ddorda> ‏כך או כך מוותרים על phpBB
<shimi810> ‏הגיע הזמן לא?.. כולם כבר משתמשים עם פלטפורמה אחת, ובעיקר דרופל
<shimi810> ‏תגיד, על מה זה הוצאות הפרסום 905 שקלים? נפלו על הראש?..
<HaimN> Ddorda: מה אתה אומר על הכלי הזה?
<HaimN> http://drupal.org/project/phpbb2drupal
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: אתו אנחנו מנסים
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: רולאפ, פלאיירים שנשלחים עם הדיסקים + באירועים
<Ddorda> ‏וכרטיסי ביקור כאלה שנראו מאוד מגניבים ברעיון ובפועל אנחנו לא משתמשים בהם
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הם היו מאוד זולים אז זה לא נורא
<shimi810> ‏חבל, תחלק גם אותם, לשלם לחינם...
<HaimN> Ddorda: ומה הבעיה איתו? יש באגים?
<Ddorda> ‏כנראה, כי זה לא עובד לנו
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: נחלק אותם בדוכנים ואירועים
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שאני חשוב שאם היו לי כמה אצלי הייתי מחקל אותם
<Ddorda> ‏מחלק*
<HaimN> Ddorda, ראיתי עכשיו הצעת מחיר של המרה מ PHPBB
<Ddorda> ‏בכמה?
<HaimN> לדרופל ב 200 שקלים
<HaimN> http://todrupal.com/convert
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע לי פייר
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר על זה במפגש הקרוב?
<HaimN> אם לא תצליחו עד אז
<shimi810> ‏לדעתי כן, כדאי לדבר על זה במפגש
<HaimN> ואולי תעניין אותך הכתבה הבאה:
<HaimN> http://www.dratek.com/book/export/html/69
<HaimN> Ddorda, ^
<Ddorda> ‎HaimN: ty
<kosherpup> חח הצלחתי לעבור חודש שלם בלי פירמוט
<kosherpup> שהייתי בווינדוס הייתי מפרמט ממוצא פעם בשבוע
<kosherpup> שעברת לאובונטו ממוצא פעם בשבועיים
<kosherpup> ועכשיו עבר כבר חודש:)
<kosherpup> נראה אם אני אצליח בלי לפרמט עד ההוצאה הבאה
<nicoco> ממוצע*
<kosherpup> fi zv
<kosherpup> כן זה
<kosherpup> הרדתי איזה plugin של גנום
<kosherpup> שמאפשר לי לגרום לסרגל כלים להיראות כמו יוניטי
<kosherpup> אני לא אוהב להוריד dock`s שלא חלק מגנום זה בולע מלא זיכרון RAM וCPU
<H3r0> מישהו יודע איך קוראים לתוסף של הפנאל שמראה את המד סוללה?
<kosherpup> שניה
<H3r0> K
<H3r0> אם זה יהיה בעברית אשמח
<kosherpup> gpmudmon-applet
<H3r0> kosherpup - יש את זה בעברית?
<kosherpup> בעברית יש משהו אבל זה לא קשור לגנום
<kosherpup> זה אפליקציה בפני עצמה
<kosherpup> צג סוללה
<kosherpup> זה בעברית אבל זה לא פלאגאין לגנום
<kosherpup> אולי יש אחר שלא מצאתי
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: איך קוראים ל־indicator applet בעברית?
<kosherpup> איזוא הדיווחים?
<kosherpup> איזור*
<shimi810> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: זה מה שאתה מחפש?
<H3r0> רגע אני אבדוק
<H3r0> Ddorda - זה לא מציג לי כלום
<H3r0> kosherpup - זה לא מציג לי כלום
<H3r0> אולי כי זה
<H3r0> edubuntu
<H3r0> וזה בעברית?
<H3r0> או שאין קשר?
<kosherpup> רגע
<H3r0> K
<kosherpup> מה הורדת?
<kosherpup> אני רואה איך להפעיל את זה באיזור הדיווחים
<kosherpup> כנס למערכת העדפות
<kosherpup> ניהול צריכת החשמל
<kosherpup> כללי
<kosherpup> ותעשה V בהצג סמל תמיד
<H3r0> סידרתח תודה
<kosherpup> סבבה
<kosherpup> תודות לDDORA
<shimi810> ‏ובקשר לאזור הדיווחים עצמו, כנראה אין אפשרות להציג את אזור הדיווחים יותר מפעם אחת, קרה לי כבר באחד מן הדוקים
<H3r0> נחמד וטוב לדעת
<kosherpup> למה שתרצה להציג יותר מפעם אחת?
<H3r0> כי אולי אתה לא יודע שזה מוצג לך
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> אני שיחקתי הרבה עם הDOCK שלי
<kosherpup> זה כבר לא היה נראה כמו גנום
<kosherpup> עד שהתגעגעתי לגנום
<kosherpup> והחזרתי
<kosherpup> גנום יכול להיראות מאוד בגלות כמו KDE
<tom__> hi  i have just installed windows 7 with out hebrew support i will add the support later on
<Ddorda> ‎tom__: hey
<nicoco> משתתף בצערך
<tom__> i had a problem to install the windows 7 after ubuntu so i have erased ubuntu
<nicoco> :\
<tom__> i have steel 50gb of unpartioned space
<nicoco> אניעל מיקרוסופט
<nicoco> אינעל*
<Ddorda> ‎tom__: on the beginning or the end?
<tom__> on the left over space
<Ddorda> ‎tom__: great :)
<tom__> wait a sec. i have a question
<Ddorda> ‎it's where you can resize
<tom__> i want to start the live cd of ubuntu
<Ddorda> ‎tom__: sec, i need to restart xchat
<tom__> and to install it on the left over space
<tom__> can you advice me how to do it ?
<New0> שבוע טוב חברה
<tom__> on the best side
<New0> מה נשמע?
<tom__> you know what i will reboot the system and upload the live cd and then will talk in hebrew
<New0> מישהו פה מבין ברשתות? אני צריך להגדיר את אחד הנתבים שלי. שישתמש בנתב השני
<tom__> bye
<avishai> ‏New0, למה בדיוק אתה מתכוון
<New0> יש לי 2 נתבים פה. אחד שהמחשב הנייד שלי מחובר אליו. והשני שאיתו בעצם אני גולש באינטרנט
<New0> אני צריך לעשות את הנתב שאני כרגע מחובר אליו. הגדרה שאני יתחבר עם הנתב השני שמחובר לאינטרנט (אני חושב קוראים לזה גשר BRIDGE אבל לא בטוח
<New0> avishai אז אתה יודע?
<avishai> ‏כן
<avishai> ‏אתה רוצה ששני המחשבים ישבו על אותו טווח כתובות?
<nicoco> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7543090136074289468#
<nicoco> זה היה מעניין
<New0> avishai כן על אותו טווח כתובות
<Ddorda> ‏סליחה שלקח לי קצת זמן
<New0> דור, שבוע טוב
<avishai> ‏אוקיי
<avishai> ‏אתה צריך להגדיר אותו כגשר
<avishai> ‏כלומר לבטל את הDHCP שלו
<avishai> ‏ולהגדיר אותו עם IP על אותה רשת של הנתב השני
<New0> avishai אוקי ביטלתי את ה DHCP של הנתב מה עכשיו?
<avishai> ‏על איזה IP מוגדרים הנתבים?
<New0> גם הגדרתי את המחשב שלי על IP סטטי
<New0> avishai ^
<New0> avishai טוב אני יעשה עכשיו ניסוי. ואני התנתק מהרשת האלחוטית שלי לרגע ואני יבדוק אם יש לי אינטרנט
<avishai> ‎yuc
<avishai> ‏טוב
<avishai> ‏אבל אתה לא אמור להגדיר את המחשב על IP סטטי
<avishai> ‏אמור להיות נתב אחד עם DHCP - זה שמחובר לאינטרנט
<New0> לא עדיין לא עובד
<New0> נכון
<New0> אוקי אין לי עכשיו אינטרנט עדיין
<New0> avishai שאמרת  <avishai> ‏אתה צריך להגדיר אותו כגשר[19/12/10-00:33:11] <avishai> ‏כלומר לבטל את הDHCP שלו[19/12/10-00:33:58] <avishai> ‏ולהגדיר אותו עם IP על אותה רשת של הנתב השני
<New0> התכוונת על הנתב?
<avishai> ‏שוב
<Interruptus> נתב א = DHCP+ DNS+ GATEWAY
<avishai> ‏כן
<New0> אה אוקי איך?
<New0> WAN?
<avishai> ‏תגדיר את נתב א' כרגיל
<avishai> ‏כלומר חיבור אינטרנט
<Interruptus> נתב ב =  מוגדר כתובת סטאטית במרחב הכתובות של נתב א, לא מחלק כתובות
<New0> אוקי
<avishai> ‏בדיוק
<Interruptus> גייטווי מוגדר לנתב א
<avishai> ‎מה ש Interruptus אמר
<Interruptus>  משהו כזה
<New0> אאאאהה לכתובת רגילה בנתב א'?
<New0> WAN Static IP
<Interruptus> {[א]}===]ב[=|
<New0> Interruptus מה?
<Interruptus> ניסיתי להסביר באמצעות ציור
<New0> אה אוקי אני ינסה להבין את זה. שניה!
<New0> אה אוקי אני ינסה להבין את זה. שניה!
<New0> ל...א' = אינטרנט. ב' יש איי.פי של אחד מטווח הכתובות איי.פי של א'!! נכון?
<New0> רק שניה יש לי בעיה עם הנתב ההוא. אני לא מצליח לגשת אליו בכלל עכשיו, אני ינסה לשעות לו RESET
<Interruptus> הממ ככה הנתב ההוא , אתה מתחבר אליו ישירות עם לפטופ
<Interruptus> במרחב הכתובות שלו
<Interruptus> מתכנת אותו סטטית
<Interruptus> לכתובת מסוימת
<Interruptus> במרחב הכתובות של נתב א
<Interruptus> עושה סייב
<Interruptus> מנתק
<Interruptus> מחבר
<Interruptus> ממחשב ברשת אתה שולח פינג לראות שהוא שם
<Interruptus> מנסה להתחבר לפאנל שלו
<Interruptus> או טלנט
<Interruptus> במידה וכן הנתב נגיש
<New0> רק שניה זה לא עולה לי. הנתב ההוא
<Interruptus> אפשר לדסקס את עניין הוויפי
<New0> מה?
<New0> מה הכוונה לדסקס את ......?
<Interruptus> לדסקס זה אומר להתעסק
<Interruptus> להכין את הרשת
<Interruptus> צ'אנל שידור
<Interruptus> שיטת אותנטיקציה
<Interruptus> וכו
<New0> אני עכשיו על וויפי
<Interruptus> לאיפה אתה מחובר
<New0> עם WIFI לנתב א' = אינטרנט
<Interruptus> יפה
<Interruptus> יש לך פינג לנתב ב
<Interruptus> ?
<Interruptus> הוא מחובר ברשת לנתב א
<Interruptus> ?
<New0> טוב עשיתי RESET לנתב ההוא (ב') אבל אני עכשיו לא יודע מה הכתובת שלו
<Interruptus> יפה
<Interruptus> חביבי
<Interruptus> תתנתק מהאלחוטי , קח כבל רשת
<Interruptus> חבר את הלפטופ לנתב שלא מחובר לכלום
<Interruptus> תקבל כתובת
<Interruptus> ותכניס לו כתובת שמתאימה לטווח הכתובות של נתב א
<New0> נתב ב' מחובר לרשת אבל הוא מחובר לנתב ג' שהוא מחובר ל א' (יש לי רשת מתוסבחק
<Interruptus> עם פרמטרים מתאימים
<Interruptus> ספר
<New0> אוקי שניה
<Interruptus> בוא נתחיל בקיר
<Interruptus> בקיר יש שקע טלפון
<Interruptus> לשקע הטלפון מחובר שקע RJ11
<Interruptus> עם חוט טלפון
<Interruptus> שמחובר למודם
<Interruptus> עד כה בסדר?
<New0> כן אחי חחח אני לא מטומטם עד כדי כך חחחח. אוקי אני עכשיו מחובר לנתב
<Interruptus> המודם מחובר לראוטר
<Interruptus> רגע
<Interruptus> יפה
<Interruptus> אנחנו בראוטר א
<New0> אני ייתן לך תמונה על הרשת שלי אוקי?
<Interruptus> אחלה
<New0> א' = אינטרנט (מודם+נתב  +++ חרא של סיאמנס)
<New0> ג' נתב (מודם + נתב שייצא מכלל התמונה של האינטרנט) ב' = נתב שעכשיו קיבלתי ורוצה שייתחבר ל א' שמחובר ל אינטרנט PPP
<New0> ג' נתב (מודם + נתב שייצא מכלל התמונה של האינטרנט) ב' = נתב שעכשיו קיבלתי ורוצה שייתחבר ל א' שמחובר ל אינטרנט פפפ
<New0> מובן? עכשיו במקום כל התיבוכות שלא יהיו. ועם ההגדרות שהוא היה אצל (האבא) הקודם שלו. אני עשיתי לו עכשיו ריסט
<New0> סבבה?
<New0> אני אני צריך להגדיר אותו מחדש מההתחלה
<New0> הרשת שלי היא: 10.0.0.138 255.255.255.0 10.0.0.01
<New0> איי פי   מסכת רשת משנה       נתב
<New0> הפוך
<New0> נתב   מסכת רשת משנה       אייי פי ***
<New0> Interruptus אוקי עכשיו?
<New0> avishai ^ Interrupus ^
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> רגע
<Interruptus> הכנתי טוסט
<New0> אההה יפה בתאבון :D
<Interruptus> ככה חביבי
<New0> עכשיו ב WAN יש לי את זה http://pastebin.com/bkHKCYWX
<Interruptus> נתב + מודם = 10.0.0.138/24 - טווח כתובות = 10.0.0.1-254
<New0> מה זה ה 138/24?
<Interruptus> 10.0.0.138/255.255.255.0
<New0> אבל נכון זה הכתובות נגיד
<Interruptus> שיטה מקוצרת
<Interruptus> לרשום
<New0> או אוקי
<Interruptus> רגע
<Interruptus> יש לך עוד נתב נכון?
<New0> אוקי
<New0> יש לי 3
<Interruptus> יפה מה התפקיד של נתב ב
<New0> אבל האחרות לא ממש מתפקד
<New0> אני קורא ל ג' ... ב'
<Interruptus> הבא בתור
<New0> יותר נכון. פיסית אני מחובר לנתב ה 3
<Interruptus> בוא נעשה סדר
<New0> אבל נתב 2 אין לי איתו בעיה
<Interruptus> כדי שלא נתבלבל
<Interruptus> רגע
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> נתב ב = בעייתי?
<New0> נכון
<Interruptus> מה הדגם שלו?
<New0> edimax
<Interruptus> יפה
<Interruptus> מעכשיו כל פעם שנגיד נתב ב, נתכוון לאדימקס
<Interruptus> נתב ג= מה דגם שלו
<New0> BR-6204Wg
<Interruptus> ?
<Interruptus> גם אדימקס?
<New0> Wireless-g BroadBand Router
<Interruptus> תן לי תשובה הגיונית
<New0> SIEMENS
<Interruptus> סימנס , אוקיי
<Interruptus> נתב ג = סימנס
<Interruptus> יאללה חביבי
<New0> לא עד עכשיו נתתי לך את מה שהיה כתוב על אדימקס
<Interruptus> אלוהים ישמור
<Interruptus> בילבלת אותי
<New0> וסיאמנס זה עוד נתב
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> יופי
<New0> אוקי התשובה האחרונה באנגלית זה הנתב ג'
<Interruptus> עשיתי קליר שיתרוקן לי המוח
<New0> חחחח אוקי
<Interruptus> R1 = bezeq
<New0> סליחה
<New0> נכון
<Interruptus> R2 = edimax
<New0> נכון
<Interruptus> R3 = siemens
<Interruptus> מכאן הכל מובן
<Interruptus> יפה
<New0> נכון, אבל לא פיסית
<Interruptus> שניה
<Interruptus> R1 = 10.0.0.138/24
<Interruptus> R2 = ?
<Interruptus> R3 = ?
<Interruptus> איזה מהם לא עובד לך
<Interruptus> 2 או 3
<New0> שוב הנתבים פיסית זה : ר1= סיאמנס ר2=סיאנמס ר3 = אדימקס. אבל הנתב ג' אני קורא לו עכשיו ב' כי איתו הבעיה
<Interruptus> לאלא , לך לפי איך שכתבתי
<Interruptus> אחרת שנינו נתבלבל
<New0> אה אוקי אז R3
<Interruptus> R2 = edimax R3 = siemens
<Interruptus> יפה
<Interruptus> לאן אתה רוצה לחבר אותו
<Interruptus> ל R2
<Interruptus> כמובן
<New0> R1 אינטרנט
<Interruptus> R2
<Interruptus> מחובר לאנשהו?
<New0> יש לך אולי תוכנת סקייפ ? שאפשר לדבר איתה?
<Interruptus> כולם ישנים פה
<Interruptus> אני אדבר כולם יקומו יהיה בלאגן
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> אדימקס, מחובר או לא
<New0> טוב בשביל הסדר הסופי!!!!!!!!
<New0> כן
<Interruptus> יפה
<Interruptus> תן לי את כל הפרמטרים שלו
<New0> אתה יודע מה אני יכתוב באנגלית אוקי?
<Interruptus> כתובת , סאבנט וגייטווי
<New0> edimax BR-6204Wg Wireless-g BroadBand Router 192.168.2.1
<New0> R1 = www && 10.0.0.138
<New0> 255.255.255.0
<New0> R2= 192.16.2.100 255.255.255.0   Gateway: 192.168.2.1
<New0> R2= Edimax
<New0> but i want R2 to be Access through R1!! ok?
<New0> Understood?
<Interruptus> R1:10.0.0.138/24
<New0> what 138/24 for?
<Interruptus> R2:10.0.0.254/24 ,GW 10.0.0.138
<Interruptus> pay attention
<New0> ok
<Interruptus> every router has two legs or more
<New0> what u mean 2 legs?
<Interruptus> every leg connects to a network
<Interruptus> NIC's
<New0> ahh ok
<Interruptus> lets deal with R2
<New0> well R3 => LAN > R2 =WAN
<New0> legs^
<Interruptus> WAN interface set to : 10.0.0.254 mask 255.255.255.0 GW 10.0.0.138
<New0> http://pastebin.com/bkHKCYWX ?????
<New0> what to choose?
<New0> ^
<Interruptus> why do you touch R1?
<Interruptus> only R2
<Interruptus> R1 is fully functional
<New0> Dynamic IP?  Static IP Address? PPPoE?  PPTP?  L2TP???  Telstra Big Pond???? in R2
<New0> i know!! i didn't
<Interruptus> static IP
<New0> ok
<Interruptus> <Interruptus> WAN interface set to : 10.0.0.254 mask 255.255.255.0 GW 10.0.0.138
<Interruptus> these settings
<New0> IP address assigned by your Service Provider : 10.0.0.254 !!    Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0 !!!  Service Provider Gateway Address : 10.0.0.130
<Interruptus> 138
<New0> ok and TTL:   Disabled/Enabled???
<Interruptus> not 130
<New0> ahhh hoo yes ok
<New0> ok it is ok tnx
<Interruptus> DNS
<New0> ok and TTL:   Disabled/Enabled???
<Interruptus> auto
<Interruptus> set DNS to 10.0.0.138
<New0> there is not auto
<Interruptus> disabled
<New0> ok. it's by the Default so ok tnx
<New0> Apply
<Interruptus> now lets make the router DHCP
<New0> ok wait (10 sec)
<Interruptus> 192.168.1.1 = local address
<Interruptus> 255.255.255.0 = mask
<New0> hhhoo this is my problem (NAT) because i need workgroup
<Interruptus> hmm
<New0> so what do i do?
<Interruptus> do you want R1 to be the main DHCP and gateway?>
<New0> yes
<Interruptus> okay, so lets disable DHCP
<New0> i want R2 to be like R3. used like Switch
<New0> HUB
<Interruptus> and only set internal NIC address
<New0> sorry not follow
<Interruptus> now we have
<Interruptus> R1==R2
<New0> אוקי אני מניח שאפשר לחזור לעברית
<Interruptus> אוקי יש לנו ר1 מחובר ל ר2
<New0> R  = ר
<New0> ר1 = אינטרנט
<Interruptus> אוקי
<Interruptus> אתה רוצה שר2 יתפקד על WIFI?
<New0> מה?
<Interruptus> זה ראוטר עם אנטנה?
<New0> כן
<New0> אוקי סיימנו עם וון?
<Interruptus> יופי אז אנחנו רוצים שהוא יחלק כתובות
<Interruptus> רגע
<New0> יש WAN ו LAN אנחנו עדיין על WAN?
<Interruptus> סיימנו עם WAN
<Interruptus> אנחנו בלאן
<New0> מה יהיה אם אני רוצה שהכל ר1 ייתן לנו
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> ל ר1 יש אנטנה?
<New0> כן
<New0> לכולם יש
<Interruptus> אנחנו יכולים לסרס אותם לגמרי
<New0> האמת היא שרק וויפי אני מעדיך דרך ר2 בגלל שיש לו N
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> אוקיי
<Interruptus> ככה
<New0> ול ר1 יש A/B
<Interruptus> אז אתה יכול לבטל את האנטנה בר1
<New0> ואת לאן אני רוצה דרך ר1. ו וויפי דרך ר2
<Interruptus> ולהפוך את ר2 לסמכות העיקרית באלחוטי
<New0> בעיברון כן אבל זה נותן לי עוד מקומות אחרים בבית
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> אוקיי
<Interruptus> ככה
<Interruptus> שים לב
<New0> אחי תודה רבה לך ממש
<Interruptus> cceav
<New0> אוקי אני שומע
<Interruptus> בוא נשים לב
<Interruptus> איזה מרחב כתובות ר1 מחלק
<Interruptus> תכנס אליו ותגיד
<Interruptus> פשוט אנחנו רוצים למנוע התנגשות
<New0> 51/65
<Interruptus> מהמהמה לא הבנתי
<New0> 10.0.0
<New0> 10.0.0.51/65
<New0> 10.0.0.51-65
<New0> *^
<Interruptus> הא הבנתי
<Interruptus> נגיד שר2 יחלק מ1 עד 30
<Interruptus> סבבה?
<New0> מממ לא
<New0> ר3 מחלק אותם
<New0> אה בעיקרון לא
<Interruptus> עדיין לא הגענו אליו
<New0> כי ביטלתי לו את DHCP
<New0> מ 66 ומעלה אם כבר
<Interruptus> נגיד ל ר2 לחלק מ66 עד 122
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> איזה כתובת נתת לו בלוקאל?
<New0> אבל זה שיש ל ר2 די.הט סי פי זה לא בעיה?
<New0> למי?
<Interruptus> לר2
<New0> ר2 עוד לא נגעתי בו
<Interruptus> אתה לא נמצא עכשיו על ר2?
<Interruptus> שים לב מה שאנחנו עושים זה דבר כזה
<New0> לא. אני עכשיו מובר אלחוטית ל ר1
<Interruptus> מפצלים את טווח החלוקה של ה DיCP
<Interruptus> DHCP
<Interruptus> כדי שלא יהיו התנגשויות
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> ככה כל ראוטר יחלק בתחום שלו
<Interruptus> ואף אחד לא יצעק
<Interruptus> מבין
<New0> בעיקרון כל הזמן שנתתי ל ר3 DHCP אז הוא חילק יישר איי פי ולא נתן לי גישה לאינטרנט
<New0> אז לכן ביטלתי אותו
<Interruptus> שים לב
<New0> וחוץ מזה אם אני יעשה לו DHCP אז יהיה לו נאט נכון?
<Interruptus> ר2= וואן מחובר
<New0> נכון
<Interruptus> ר2= עכשיו מקונפג אינטרפייס לוקאל
<New0> רק ל ר2 יש וואן
<Interruptus> יפה עכשיו אנחנו מקנפגים את הלוקאל
<New0> לא הבנתי
<New0> אני לא בטוח אבל יכול להיות שאני מחובר ל ר2 דרך חוטי
<New0> http://192.168.2.1/index.asp
<Interruptus> זהו חסל סדר 192.168
<Interruptus> עכשיו כולם יהיו על 10
<New0> אה?
<Interruptus> תתחבר אליו ונקנפג
<New0> אוקי עכשיו הממשק בדפדפן על לאן
<Interruptus> איפה אתה נמצא
<Interruptus> בדיוק
<Interruptus> וואן מקונפג יופי
<New0> LAN I
<Interruptus> עכשיו אנחנו על LAN
<New0> P
<Interruptus> יפה
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> 10.0.0.253/255.255.255.0 DHCP enable
<Interruptus> DHCP scope 10.0.0.66-122
<New0> אם אני יעשה 253 אז אני לא יוכל כבר להיתחבר לנתב דרך http://192.168.2.1/index.asp אלא הכתובת 253 בסוף נכון?
<Interruptus> DNS 10.0.0.138
<Interruptus> אתה תתנתק ותתחבר שוב
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> ואתה תצטרך להתחבר דרך 253
<New0> 802.1d Spanning Tree : Enabled/Disabled?
<New0> DHCP Server ???
<Interruptus> תשאיר איך שזה
<New0> tueh
<New0> ok Disable
<Interruptus> DHCP
<Interruptus> enable
<New0> אה חחחח בעצם חייב זה טווח הכתובות
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> DNS:10.0.0.138
<New0> אין לי די אן אס
<New0> או שבעצם לא בחלון הזה
<New0> לא יודע
<Interruptus> תמצא מקום שכתוב בו דיאנאס ותכניס
<New0> רק שניה אני יעשה קודם החל?
<Interruptus> תמצא קודם דיאנאס
<Interruptus> ותכניס
<Interruptus> לא תכניס דיאנאס לא יהיה לך אינטרנט
<Interruptus> בכלל
<New0> זה לא הולך על ברירת מחדל של גאטויי?
<Interruptus> לא נראה לי
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> תחפש מקום להכניס סטאטיק דיאנאס
<New0> ווואוו לוקח לו זמן
<New0> או יופי
<New0> מעולה
<New0> עלה לי עכשיו אני ייחפש
<Interruptus> יופי
<New0> רק שניה די אן אס זה לא מוגדר ב וואן?
<New0> Start IP :
<New0> End IP :
<New0> Domain Name :
<New0> זה זה?
<New0> ^
<New0> אוקי חחחח זה היה מול העיניים שלי ולא שמתי לב
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-19
<New0> יופי סיים
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> מה יש לנו עד כה
<Interruptus> R1==R2=
<Interruptus> יש לנו מה שנקרא חיבור וחצי
<New0> ווואוו יפה אז עכשיו יש לי אינטרנט אבל אני לא יודע אם אני יצליח להיתחבר למחשבים שלי ברשת
<Interruptus> ר1 מחובר לר2 שמוכן לכל חיבור לאן
<Interruptus> רגע
<New0> ר1 זה ההההאינטרנט
<Interruptus> יש לנו את נו
<Interruptus> נו מה
<New0> ר2 זה הנתב שהיה לי את הבעיה איתו
<Interruptus> תבדוק פינג לכל המחשבים ברשת
<New0> ברור שיהיה לי
<Interruptus> תבדוק טרייס מהתחנה שלך לכל שאר התחנות
<New0> כי אני מחובר אלחוטית עכשיו
<Interruptus> תבדוק שאתה רואה שיתוף
<New0> ל ר1
<Interruptus> רגע
<Interruptus> לך ל ר2
<New0> אני רואה כי^ אלחוטית
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> תקנפג את האלחוטי שלו בדיוק כמו ר1
<New0> מה הכוונה?
<Interruptus> אותה סיסמא אותו שם רשת
<New0> יש לי גם אלחוטי וגם חוטי בנייד הזה
<Interruptus> אותו דבר הכל
<Interruptus> רק הצ'אנל שיהיה שונה
<New0> מה הנקודה בזה?
<New0> אוקי שניה עם זה
<New0> טוב אני יבדוק שיש לי גישה חוטית אז יכול להיות שאני יתנתק לזמן מה אוקי?
<New2> k
<New2> אוקי עכשיו אני מחובר לאינטרנט אבל לא רואה את המחשבים ברשת
<New0> Interruptus
<Interruptus> הא
<New0> זה בעצם הבעיה שהייתה לי כשהגדרתי בפעם הראשונה את הנתב ההוא של אדימקס
<New0> אבל שאז אני השתמשתי עם 192.168 הטווח הזה
<New0> ועכשיו ששיניתי עדיין אני לא רואה את המחשבים בשרת
<New0> *ברשת
<New0> ומשום מה כל כמה זמן יש לי Request times out
<New0> לגוגל
<New0> זה משהוא מוזר Interruptus . עם האלחוטי אני מצליח לגשת לאינטרנט ולקבצים ברשת. אבל בחוטי עם אדימקס אני גולש לאינטרנט אבל לא רואה את המחשבים ברשת
<Interruptus> הממ תן לחשוב
<New0> אוקי
<Interruptus> טוב החברה שלי מעוצבנת עלי
<Interruptus> קוראת לי לישון
<asw3> גש הלום
<New0> אחחח איזה באסה שאתה הטכנאי מחשבים של עצמך. בהתחלה אתה מסדר לך את המחשב בבית אבל עם הזמן שאתה גודל גם המחשבים גודלים ואז אתה צריך ללמוד רשתות
<asw3> כאילו לשם
<New0> אוקי תודה רבה לך עד עכשיו
<asw3> :-D
<New0> אני מאוד מאוד מודה לך Interrupus
<asw3> New0, מה הבעיה?
<New0> בעיה ברשת הבתית שלי
<New0> asw3
<asw3> כמה מחשבים?
<New0> Interruptus תודה רבה לך ולילה טוב :D
<New0> מלא
<asw3> במספר?
<New0> asw3 אוקי 3 או 4 מחשבים
<New0> הרביעי מכובה עכשיו
<asw3> ומה הבעיה ברשת?
<New0> ויש לי 3 נתבים ברשת
<asw3> 3 נתבים ברשת של 4?
<New0> אבל השני אני לא מחשיב אותו כי הוא לא עושה לי בעיות. אז לכן אני ייתייחס לשלישי כאילו הוא השני אוקי
<New0> 3/4 מחשבים.   אבל 3 נתבים
<New0> מובן?
<asw3> אני לא מבין למה אתה צריך כל כך הרבה ראוטרים
<New0> 3 נתבים
<asw3> בשביל מה..
<New0> אבל רק אחד עושה לי בעיות
<asw3> לא מספיק לך 1 ל- 4
<asw3> ?
<New0> אחד שלי. אחד של אחי שקיבל מבזק אבל הוא לא צריך את זה
<New0> כן ולא
<asw3> למה לא מספיק?
<New0> יש כרגע יש 3 מחשבים בחדר. ולאח שלי עוד עוד אחד משלו
<New0> ועכשיו קיבלתי נתב נוסף מאח שלי כי לא נשאר לי מקום למחשב הנייד שלי
<New0> מה לא מספיק?
<New0> בעיקרון 2 נתבים מספיק. אבל לא משנה כרגע למה אני לא יכול להיתחבר עם 2 ואני צריך 3
<New0> *וצריך את השלישי
<asw3> נתב אחד=4 מחשבים
<New0> asw3 אתה יודע איך אני מגדיר את הנתב שלי שיעבוד עם המחשבים ברשת?
<asw3> כמה פורטים יש לך על הנתבב?
<New0> האמת לנתב השלישי (שאני עכשיו ייתייחס אליו בתור השני) אני מחובר אליו עם 2 מחשבים
<New0> 4 לאן ואחד וואן
<New0> LAN: 4.  WAN: 1
<New0> asw3 מובן?
<asw3> למה אתה כל כך מסרבל את הרשת
<asw3> במקום לחבר את כולם לנתב אחד ולסגור עניין
<New0> אתה רוצה לשמוע את כל הסיפור?
<asw3> אני מתעסק פה עם אקסס פוינט
<asw3> שאני לא מבין למה
<asw3> אתה=אני
<New0> אוקי אני יספר לך למה.....
<New0> לי יש 3 מחשבים בחדר. 1: מחובר כל הזמן לאינטרנט = הודרות+שרת קבצים. 2: מחשב נייד. 3: עוד מחשב של נסיונות
<New0> לאח שלי יש עוד מחשב 1 בחדר שלו. והוא לוקח לי יציאה בנתב. וזה כבר 4 מחשבים
<New0> אבל יש לי עוד אח בבית שהוא יש לו מחשב והוא מחובר לנתב שלי
<New0> בגלל סיבות מסויימות יש לו את הנתב שלי בחדר שלו
<asw3> סך הכל כמה מחשבים?
<asw3> 4?
<New0> זאת אומרת שהוא משתמש עם הנתב שלי על המחשב שלו. והוא משתמש עם 2 יציאות. 1: מחשבים שלו. 2: חיבור בין נתב שלי לנתב של אחי שיושב בחדר שלי
<New0> סך הכל מחשבים: 4 . + עוד אחד של אחי עם הנתב שלי ===== 5 מחשבים
<New0> מובן?
<asw3> אה אוקי
<asw3> עכשיו כולם מחוברים בכבל רשת
<asw3> ?
<New0> אז לכן בגלל מגבלה פיסית אני חייב את הנתב מס' 3
<New0> נכון כולם מחוברים
<asw3> הראוטר הוא גם אלחוטי
<asw3> ?
<New0> ובגלל שנתב מס' 3 עושה בעיות אני יתייחס אליו בתור נתב מס' 2 = ר2
<New0> כולם אלחוטיית
<asw3> אה
<New0> *אלחוטיים
<asw3> איזה בעיות הוא עושה
<asw3> ?
<New0> לא מתחבר לרשת הפנימית
<asw3> הנתב הזה לאיזה מחשב מתחבר
<asw3> ?
<New0> עכשיו רק לנייד
<asw3> אוקי
<New0> כי המחשב של הנסיונות שלי מכובה
<asw3> ובנייד מה מוגדר?
<New0> אבל אני יכול לנסות להפעיל אותו
<New0> עכשיו חוטי
<asw3> הוא לוקח איפי אוטומטי?
<New0> עכשיו אני מחובר חוטי
<New0> כן
<asw3> תגדיר אותו ידנית
<New0> אוקי
<asw3> ותנסה לתת פינג מהמחשב אל הראוטר
<New0> asw3 ?
<asw3> ?
<asw3> שינית
<asw3> ?
<New0> נתתי אי פי סטטי אבל זה ניתן אותי לגמריי מהרשת
<New0> אני עכשיו מחובר אלחוטית ל ר1
<New0> הנתב 1
<asw3> אתה מדבר מאותו מחשב שלא מחובר לרשת
<asw3> ?
<New0> כן
<asw3> אוקי תנסה לתת פינג לאחד המחשבים\הראוטרים האחרים
<New0> ברור שיהיה לי עכשיו
<New0> כי אני מחובר אלחוטי
<New0> טוב אני יפעיל את המחשב השני
<asw3> מה ההבדל
<New0> כי פה אני מחובר אלחוטית לנתב 1
<asw3> אז תתחבר חוטית לנתב הסורר
<New0> בחוטי אני מחובר (פיסית) לנתב 2
<New0> אני מחובר גם חוטית
<New0> אבל מה שמוזר זה. שמישהו פה אמר לי להגדיר את וואן 10.0.0.254 ו לאן 10.0.0253
<asw3> נו אז מה הבעיה להתחבר אלחוטי\חוטי לנתב
<New0> ואני יכול בשתי הכתובות האלו להיתחבר לנתב הסורר
<asw3> לאן הנתב הזה מחובר
<asw3> ?
<asw3> לראוטר 2
<asw3> ?
<New0> אוקי יש פה 2 דברים. אני מדבר איתך כרגע מבחינת הבעיה: שאני מחובר לנתב מספר 2 שמחובר לנתב מספר 1
<New0> אבל פיסית: נתב מספר 3 מחובר לנתב מספר 2 שמחובר לנתב מספר 1
<asw3> אינטרנט אתה כן מקבל
<asw3> ?
<New0> אבל נתב מספר 2 לא עושה לי בעיה. אז לכן אני מדבר על נתב מספר 3 כאילו הוא מספר 2 מובן?
<New0> אני חושב שכן
<asw3> קודם כל נתת פינג ממחשב מסויים שמתחבר לנתב 3?
<asw3> לאחד המחשבים האחרים
<asw3> ?
<New0> לא
<asw3> נו אז תעשה את זה
<New0> כאילו כן מתי שהייתי מחובר בחוטי
<asw3> נו מזה משנה חוטי או אלחוטי
<New0> אבל עכשיו זה לא יעזור כי אני באלחוטי
<asw3> עם חוט\בלי חוט
<asw3> זה לא משנה..
<asw3> השאלה יש פינג\אין פינג
<asw3> שאלה פשוטה..
<New0> כי באלחוטי אני מחובר לנתב מספר 1
<asw3> אז תתחבר לעזזל לנתב מספר 3
<asw3> באלחוטי :|
<New0> אוקי אני יכול לראות את 2 המחשבים שמחוברים לנתב ה 2
<asw3> למה אתה לא מתחבר לנתב השלישי?
<New0> האלחוטי לא מוגדר כרגע
<New0> ב נתב 2
<asw3> הרי שם הבעיה
<asw3> ב- 3
<asw3> מה 2
<New0> ב 2 אין בעיות
<asw3> ב- 3
<New0> כל הבעיה שלי היא 3
<asw3> נו על מה אנחנו מדברים?
<New0> פיסית
<asw3> על 3
<asw3> תתחבר פיסית
<asw3> מה הסיפור
<New0> נכון
<asw3> תתחבר פיסית
<asw3> תראה אני יש אינטרנט
<asw3> ופינג לשאר המחשבים
<New0> אוקי שניה אני ינתק את האלחוטי וראני ינסה את החוטי. כי אלחוטית אני מחובר ל 1 וחוטי אני מחובר ל 3
<New0> בעצם אני עושה את זה עכשיו מהמחשב השני
<New0> רררר XP מז....
<New0> חחחח איזה מטומטם אני . הגדרתי IP כמו GATA WAYT
<New0> טוב אני חושב שיש לי פה בעיה עם ההגדרה של הנתב asw3
<asw3> במחשב?
<New0> בנתב
<asw3> פינג שלחת?
<New0> או שכן. במחשב עם ההגדרות של הנתב
<New0> העניין הוא שמישהו פה אמר לי אם אתה זוכר שכבר ציינתי את זה על WAN LAN ?
<asw3> אני שואל אותך שאלה פשוטה
<asw3> יש פינג ?
<New0> כן
<asw3> אינטרנט יש?
<New0> גם לוואאן וגם ל לאאן
<New0> לא חושב
<asw3> תבדוק.
<asw3> אמרת שהבעיה רק ברשת הפנימית
<New0> איך?
<asw3> ping walla.co.il
<New0> נכון
<New0> עכשיו מסתבר שזה לא ממש ככה
<New0> משהו פה מתחרפן לי
<New0> שניה
<asw3> טוב אני זז להשקות
<asw3> כבר בא
<New0> אוקי
<asw3> New0, יש אינטרנט
<asw3> ?
<New0> עוד לא
<asw3> למה לא?
<asw3> אמרת קודם שיש
<New0> אני יודע אבל משהו מוזר הולך פה
<asw3> מה מוזר
<asw3> נתן לך פינג
<asw3> ?
<New0> אתה יודע מה אני יתנתק מהאלחוטי ויתחבר בחוטי
<asw3> ping walla.co.il
<asw3> עובד?
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אני בחוטי
<New0> אתה רואה אותי?
<New0> asw3?
<asw3> נו
<New0> אוקי אז יש
<New0> אינטרנט
<New0> אבל אין פינג
<New0> מוזר לאאאלה
<asw3> מה אין פינג
<asw3> מה הוא רשם?
<New0> ping walla.co.il
<New0> לוקח לו זמן
<New0> ng request could not find host wa
<New0> טעות
<asw3> ping 192.118.82.140
<New0> בקיצור אין פינג
<New0> אוקי יש פינג
<asw3> תיכנס להגדרות
<asw3> תראה שהגדרת נכון שרתי dns
<New0> של מי זה?
<asw3> ואללה
<New0> אוקי יש ואין
<asw3> מזה יש ואין
<New0> יש 3 פינגים ופיתאום אין אחד
<asw3> מי?
<New0> עכשיו את הראשון לי היה לי והשלושה פינגים אחריו היו
<asw3> בקיצור אינטרנט יש שם
<asw3> ?
<New0> אוקי עכשיו היה לי 4 פינגים טובים
<New0> יש אינטרנט
<New0> מעולה
<asw3> עכשיו תתן פינג
<asw3> למחשב שאתה נמצא בו
<New0> אבל אני לא רואה את המחשבים האחרים ברשת
<asw3> מהמחשב האחר
<asw3> הם באותו group?
<New0> כן
<asw3> תתן כבר פינג מהמחשב שמחובר לראוטר 3
<asw3> למחשב אחר
<asw3> יש?
<asw3> סביר להניח שיש
<asw3> אתה רוצה שיהיה שיתוף כן?
<New0> אוקי ברור
<New0> טוב אני הולך שניה למחשב אחר
<asw3> עזוב
<asw3> בוא תמשיך מפה
<asw3> אם יש שם אינטרנט ופינגים עובדים
<New0> אוקי
<asw3> תלך ל-
<asw3> places -> connect to server
<New0> זה העניין שבמחשב הזה יש אינרטנר אבל במחשב שליידי אין
<New0> אוקי אני עכשיו לא באובונטו
<New0> אבל אני יכול לעשות ריסטרט
<asw3> \\ip\drive
<New0> אין
<asw3> מה אין
<New0> לא ניכנס
<New0> למחשב ההוא
<asw3> מה רשמת?
<New0> \\10.0.0.55
<asw3> לא טוב
<asw3> אתה צריך גם כונן
<asw3> יש לך במחשב ההוא כוננים משותפים?
<New0> מה קרה עשיו?
<New0> >>  //10.0.0.55 אני יודע שככה
<New0> כן ברור
<New0> מלא
<asw3> \\10.0.0.55\name-of-drive$
<New0> תשמע משהו דפוק בהגדרות של הנתב/מחשב בהקשר של הנתב
<asw3> שום דבר לא דפוק
<asw3> הרשת שלך לא מוגדרת
<asw3> וזהו
<New0> נכון
<asw3> אין קשר לראוטר
<New0> לא מוגדר משהו טוב
<asw3> זה קשור כבר לשיתוף
<New0> ממש לא
<New0> אז למה אני לא יכול פינג?
<asw3> לפני רגע אמרת שיש אינטרנט
<asw3> ויש פינג
<New0> ping 10.0.0.55
<New0> אין
<asw3> איזה ראוטר יש לך?
<asw3> יש מצב שהוא חוסם פינגים
<asw3> לינקסיס
<asw3> ?
<New0> יש לי פינגים לנתב
<New0> והפינגים שם יפים מאוד
<asw3> נו ויש אינטרנט
<New0> זהו שיש אינטרנט אבל לא רשת ביתית
<asw3> ברור שלא יהיה רשת ביתית אם לא תגדיר אותה
<New0> מוזר יש לי אינטרנט אבל אפילו פינג לנתב 2 ו 1 אין פינג
<asw3> network setup wizard
<asw3> ותקים רשת
<asw3> לילה טוב
<New0> Destination host unreachable
<New0> asw3 לילה טוב ותודה שעזרת לי
<New0> אבל אין אפילו פינג ל אייפי חחח אבל לא משנה תודה שעזרת לי המון המון תודה :D
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: מה אמרתי לך?
<Ddorda> ‏מיליון או לא מיליון?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: בסביבות 3 בבוקר הם הגיעו למיליון
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‏אני מקווה שכן
<Ddorda> ‏אולי אפשר רק לייבא את המשתמשים, מבחינתי זה מספיק
<avi1333_> מה זה אובנטולוג?
<serfus> avi1333_, הוא שומר את הלוגים של הערוץ
<avi1333_> אה יפה:D טוב שיישD:
<serfus> כן, זה נחמד
<avi1333_> Ddorda לא עדיף לעבוד עם vbulin?
<avi1333_> האמת שאני לא ממש אוהב את phpbb
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: יש לך כסף מיותר?
<avi1333_> למרות שפעם אחרונה שבדקתי אותו הייה לפני שלוש שנים...
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<avi1333_> חחחח יש גרסא פרוצה:P
<shimi810> ‏היית רוצה, זה טוב אולי להרצה על שרת ביתי. להרצה על שרת אינטרנט צריך להציג רישיון בתוקף, מה חשבת שהם לא חכמים?..
<avi1333_> או שאפשר מהתרומות...
<avi1333_> השאלה אם אפשר להמיר את הDB בקלות?:S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: נראה לך? גרסה פרוצה? אל תשכח שאנחנו פועלים בתוך עמותה
<Ddorda> ‏ומעבר לזה, אני לא חושב שזה הגיוני בכלל להשתמש במשהו פרוץ למשהו ציבורי
<avi1333_> כן צודק הם יכולים לעלות עלזה:S
<avi1333_> באמת קצת בעיה...
<Ddorda> ‏לא!!!!
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא העניין
<Ddorda> ‏מה אכפת לי אם הם יעלו על זה או לא, זה בכלל לא העניין
<Ddorda> ‏אם אין סיכוי שיעלו עליך אתה עובר באדום?
<avi1333_> כן הבנתי זה לא מתאים למשהו ציבורי..צודק לדבר ציבורי ובמיוחד שזה של עמותה צריך מקורי
<avi1333_> השאלה אם אי אפשר מהתרומות לקנות רישיון...
<serfus> כדאי גם להשתמש ולתרום לקוד פתוח אם אפשר
<Ddorda> ‏אולי אפשר, אתה יכול להעלות את זה באג'נדה
<Ddorda> ‏דעתי האישית? בזבוז כסף.
<Ddorda> ‏ובכלל, התרומות הפסיקו לזרום
<Ddorda> ‏אנשים מזמינים דיסקים ללא הרף, אבל לא תורמים ולו גרושה
<avi1333_> השאלה היא מבחינת נוחות הניהול ונוחות המשתמשים ועם נוח לכם PHPBB אין סיבה לעבור חחחח
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: יש סיבה לעבור, אינטגרציה עם שאר האתר
<avi1333_> אה הבנתי...אבל אי אפשר לעשות את זה עם phpbb?
<avi1333_> ז"א לסדר את העיצוב כך שיתאים לשאר האתר,ואת הDB של המשתמשים להעביר המרה כך שיתאים לוויקי ולשאר האתר
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לא צריך לעשות המרה, אפשר לעשות אינטגרציה
<Ddorda> ‏מה שאומר שעל כל משתמש רשום במערכת אחת זה ייצור משתמש זהה במערכת אחרת
<avi1333_> אתה מתכוון לשנות את הקוד כך שיידע לעבוד עם הDB של האתר ושל הוויקי?
<avi1333_> אוקיי נשמע קצת מסובך...
<Ddorda> ‏זה אכן קצת מסובך. אני בכלל רוצה לייבא הכל לדרופל
<Ddorda> ‏אבל משום מה זה לא עובגד
<Ddorda> ‏עובד
<avi1333_> הכי טוב לעבוד עם דרופל
<Ddorda> ‏אז השאלה היא מה עושים עם הפורום הנוכחי?
<avi1333_> צריך להמיר את הdb שלו לדורפל
<Ddorda> ‏קלי קלות. איך?
<avi1333_> כך שכל הפוסטים יעברו לשם
<avi1333_> צריך לעבוד על הקוד ולשנות את המשיכה של הנתונים מהdb אבל זה נראה לי ממש מסבוך העסק
<avi1333_> אין תוכנה או משהו שיכולה לעשות את זה?או לחיולפין אולי מישהו בקהילה שמבין בנושא ויוכל לעזור לקדם את זה?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: יש ויש
<Ddorda> ‏יש מודול שעושה את זה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל משום מה הוא לא עובד כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> ‏ויש אנשים בקהילה שמבינים בזה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הם הרבה יותר מדי עסוקים
<avi1333_> אה...טוב אפשר לחכות שיתפנה להם זמן או לקחת איש מקצוע שזה שוב מגיע לכסף...:S
<avi1333_> ואם באמת אין ברירה להשאר עם phpbb:S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: בקשר לאיש מקצוע
<Ddorda> ‏זה עולה כ־200$ מבדיקות שמישהו כאן עשה
<avi1333_> :O
<Ddorda> ‏חישוב מהיר... קרוב לאלף שקלים
<Ddorda> ‏יש לנו את הכסף הזה
<Ddorda> ‏מצד אחד
<avi1333_> כנראה שזה באמת עסק מסובך מאוד אם זה המחיר...
<Ddorda> ‏מצד שני, זה בהחלט הרבה מאוד בשבילנו
<Ddorda> ‏זה ממש לא עסק מסובך
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט צריך את הידע
<Ddorda> ‏ומתכנתים מנצלים את חוסר הידע של הקליינטים ודופקין מחיר
<Ddorda> ‏דופקים*
<avi1333_> לדעתי עדיף לחכות שלחברים מהקהילה יהיה זמן זה נראה לי הכי טוב
<avi1333_> אפשר כמובן לעלות את העניין של האיש מקצוע בפגישה הקרובה אבל קשה לי להאמין שזה יעבור...
<Ddorda> ‏למה לא?
<avi1333_> הרבה כסף...
<avi1333_> מכיוון שהתרומות מפסיקות לזרום אולי יעדיפו לשמור את הכסף לדברים אחרים...
<shimi810> ‏מותר לי לפתוח עמוד רשמי בפייסבוק לאתר (מבחינת הזכויות)? חשבתי על לפרסם את הציוצים מהחשבון טוויטר... לקבוצה אי אפשר לפרסם אוטומטית, הייעוד שונה קראתי על זה
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: לא הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏חשבתי שיש לנו עמוד פייסבוק
<shimi810> ‏יש קבוצה, לא עמוד
<Ddorda> ‏ומה ההבדל בינם?
<shimi810> ‏קבוצה זה לקהילה, ובעמוד אף אחד לא יכול ליצור תכנים (תגובות כן) חוץ מהמנהלים, אבל זה טוב לפרסום מהטוויטר
<shimi810> ‏אבל עמוד פתוח לכולם, גם לאלא שלא רשומים לפייסבוק, קבוצה היא רק למשתמשים
<shimi810> ‏או שבעצם כן אפשר להוסיף דברים, אני לא בטוח... למוזילה ישראל יש עמוד ולא קבוצה
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: נראה לי שמבחינת זה עדיף להשתמש רק בקבוצה אם זה אפשרי
<shimi810> ‎http://www.facebook.com/MozillaIsrael נראה דווקא טוב, ממש כמו קבוצה.
<shimi810> ‏יכול להיות שהתבלבלתי בין דף קהילתי לעמוד רשמי. כולם יכולים להוסיף דברים כמו בקבוצה, רק שעמוד הוא פתוח לכולם ואפשר לפרסם אליו ציוצים מטוויטר. כל מי שמחפש שיווק משתמש בעמודים, ואני חושב שזה מתאים גם לנו, כמו שמוזילה ישראל פועלת
<shimi810> ‏אבל השאלה העיקרית היא אם מותר לי בכלל לפתוח עמוד רשמי כזה? צריכים להתחייב שאני מייצג את האתר. נראה לי שכל משתמש יכול לפתוח עמוד, ולא רק אחראי האתר
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: תכתוב על זה באג'נדה
<shimi810> ‏אוקיי
<Ddorda> ‏liel: כאן?
<Ron_> hi, i don't have much success on dating sites. what do you suggest?
<liel> Ddorda: به
<liel> Ddorda: כן
<liel> אופס, זה כתב לי בערבית בטעות
<asw3> בא
<asw3> LOL
<asw3> אתה יודע ערבית?
<Ron_> מישהו פה?
<Ron_> איפה למצוא בנות?
<Ron_> אני מותש כי אין איפה
<Ron_> חרא
<asw3> תלך לשירותים,בדרך כלל יש שם מנקות
<liel> asw3: כו
<asw3> מדבר שותף?
<liel> asw3: לא
<liel> אני עוד לומד
<asw3> אה כי בדרך כלל לומדים את זה בחטיבה
<Ron_> כוסיות עם שיניים יפות
<Ron_> asw3, ימגעיל
<asw3> חשבתי שאתה בקטע של שיני זהב
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: מה קורה?
<nicoco> סבבה
<nicoco> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏הכל אחלה
<Ddorda> ‏ואתה?
<nicoco> הכל אגוזים
<nicoco> ואיתך?
<Ddorda> ‏הכל לימודים
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, אמ, בסדר!
<nicoco> כמה יח' התנך הזה?
<nicoco> נשמע כמו קוץ רציני
<Ddorda> ‏2, אבל זה לא עם טופס בגרות
<nicoco> ahhhhh
<nicoco> because the world is round, it  turns me on...
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: שיר מעולה
<nicoco> :P
<Ddorda> ‏מישהו כאן?
<nicoco> אני כאן
<nicoco> אבל אני משתדל לעבוד
<trew1000> שלום
<trew1000> akuo
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-12
<lior> לילה טוב
<kalmantina> לילה טוב
<lior> כאן אפשר לשאול שאלות גם? או שזה רק  צ'ט חברתי?
<kalmantina> כן אפשר
<kalmantina> ממה שאני הבנתי זה הערוץ תמיכה של אובונטו בישראל
<lior> מצוין , אם כך, אני משתמש חדש באובנטו ובכלל בלינוקס
<lior> אם כי מבין את המערכת דיי מהר אני חושב :)
<kalmantina> אני גם לא הרבה זמן כאן
<kalmantina> סביב השנה
<lior> אני רוצה ללמוד לכתובב סקריפטים בבאש
<lior> והורדתי וידאו שמדריך
<lior> אבל אני שומע רק סאונד ולא רואה את התמונה
<kalmantina> יש מדריך מובנה בלינוקס לזה
<kalmantina> man bash
<lior> הקובץ הוא בסיומת ..WMV
<kalmantina> תתקין VLC
<lior> אני  נעזר גם במאן
<kalmantina> בן כמה אתה?
<lior> גם ה וי אל סי לא מציג את הוידאו
<lior> 36
<kalmantina> מה האורך של הוידאו?
<lior> כחצי שעה בערך
<lior> של cbt nuggets
<lior>  אם אתה מכיר
<kalmantina> יש חבילת קודקים של מיקרוסופט
<lior> שניתן להתקין מהאובנטו או מסינופטיק?
<kalmantina> צריך להוסיף אותם ידנית
<lior> תוכל בבקשה להדריך אותי איך?
<kalmantina> http://modelr.wordpress.com/2009/05/13/how-to-get-ubuntu-to-play-wmv-files/
<kalmantina> זו השיטה
<lior> אני אגש לקרוא, תודה רבה:)
<kalmantina> סליחה
<kalmantina> זה לא מעודכן
<lior> או קיי
<kalmantina> על איזה גירסא אתה?
<lior> 11.10
<kalmantina> זה המעודכן
<kalmantina> אתה צריך את מספר 3
<kalmantina> 3.  Install restricted extras
<kalmantina> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/
<asw3> קלמנטינה :-D
<asw3> זה הכינוי החדש?
<kalmantina> איזה כינוי
<kalmantina> תמיד זה היה הכינוי שלי
<lior> תודה אני ניגש לבדוק
<asw3> אולי אני מבלבל בין מישהי אחרת
<lior> החבילה הזו מותקנת אצלי כבר
<kalmantina> אני חושב שאתה צריך להתקין את המאגרים הנוספים של  w32codecs
<kalmantina> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Non-Native%20Media%20Formats
<Rodensky> asw3
<asw3> האובנטו הזה מעצבן
<asw3> שהוא לא מתגלגל
<asw3> עכשיו אני צריך חבילה ואין אותה כבר
<asw3> איזה ביש
<Rodensky> asw3, מה קורה?
<kalmantina> מה זה אומר מתגלגל?
<asw3> זה אומר שאם התקנתי 9.10
<asw3> לא אצטרך להתקין את 11
<asw3> ואללה רודנסקי אחלה
<asw3> איך מתקדם עם הלימודים?
<Rodensky> אחלה בחלה, עוד מעט מבחנים של אמצע רביעית :)
<kalmantina> לא הבנתי, אי אפשר לעדכן?
<kalmantina> אני עם הלוסיד, אמרו לי שהו הכי טוב
<asw3> פי כבר רביעית
<asw3> זה אומר שמלא זמן לא היית פה
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> איזה חצי שנה
<Rodensky> לפחות
<Rodensky> :)
<Rodensky> asw3, מה כתבת היום על נתי?
<asw3> הוא עזב את הערוץ איזה יום
<asw3> ואחרי זה גם האתר לא עבד
<Rodensky> חחחח אז קברת אותו וקראת עליו קדיש.
<Rodensky> ?
<lior> קלמנטינה תודה רבה אני אבדוק
<lior> לילה טוב לכולם
<asw3> תראי זה בעיתי
<asw3> פתאום יצא מהערוץ
<asw3> סגר את השרתים
<asw3> הבנאדם היה חיי על זה
<Rodensky> באמת מוזר
<Rodensky> הבלוג עדין פעיל
<Rodensky> יש רשומה מאתמול
<asw3> גם על לינוקס?
<Rodensky> http://netanelshine.co.il/
<asw3> הוא לא כתב על האתר..
<Rodensky> הפוסט מלפני זה הוא ממאי
<Rodensky> מוזר
<kalmantina> שלום
<kalmantina> כדי לעשות שיתוף מה צריך?
<schapira> שלום
<schapira> אני מחפשת תוכנת מילון טובה
<schapira> צריכה בשביל שלוש שפות
<schapira> אנגלית צרפתית ועברית
<schapira> אשמח להמלצות
<schapira> (צריך לעבוד אוףליין)
<beginner_> שלום, רציתי לשאול איך אני נכנס מ
<beginner_> דרך
<beginner_> terminal
<beginner_> ל
<beginner_> ל ISO
<beginner_> שעשיתי לו
<beginner_> mount
<beginner_> הצלחתי להתקין Wine
<beginner_> אבל הוא עובד רק טרמינל
<beginner_> למה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-13
<dav> hello?
<dav> יש פה מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-14
<script_> משהו פה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-15
<i-pink> הייי,
<i-pink> יש כאן חיים?
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> היי בוקר טוב
<i-pink> היי אנשים
<avishai> ‏היי
<i-pink> מה קורה
<i-pink> לא כתבתי כאן הרבה זמן
<asw3> אביחי יש לך זמן אלי?
<i-pink> שיפצתי את הבלוג קצת
<i-pink> זה עוד לא 100% גמור, אבל מה אתם חושבים?
<i-pink> http://inbarhovav.com
<asw3> ענבל את יכולה להציץ בלינק הזה?
<asw3> http://64.12.96.232/pool/main/l/language-pack-he-base/language-pack-he-base_9.10+20091022.tar.gz
<asw3> ולהסביר לי איך אני יכול להתקין את זה?
<asw3> עינבר*
<asw3> :|
<i-pink> אני לא ממש סגורה על זה..
<asw3> בקשר לבלוג שלך
<asw3> היתי שמח אם היית מעיפה את הורוד הזה
<asw3> בכתב זה ממש לא נוח
<asw3> העיצוב בפנים הורוד נראה בסדר
<i-pink> הורדתי את הרקעים הורודים,
<asw3> עדיף למשל טקסט שחור על לבן
<i-pink> והיום ואיפה שמופיע קוד בכל דפדפן זה עושה משהו אחר
<asw3> או קונסטרקטים אחרים
<i-pink> אז אני הולכת לשים שם רקע אפור
<asw3> את טוענת שבדפדפן אחר זה יראה אחרת
<asw3> ?
<asw3> ואללה
<asw3> על הכרום מראה משהו שונה
<asw3> מעניין אם ie
<i-pink> כן
<asw3> יראה תוצאה שונה
<i-pink> כחול מוזר
<asw3> כן
<asw3> אני עכשיו אפתח בטרמינל
<i-pink> איך הכי טוב לעצב את זה?
<asw3> ונראה
<i-pink> חחחח
<i-pink> חשבתי שחור
<i-pink> שיניתי לשחור, איך נראה עכשיו?
<asw3>    -------    -------    -------    -------    -------
<asw3> לא חסר ניגודים
<asw3> רגע
<i-pink> מה זה?
<i-pink> לא הבנתי?
<i-pink> ושיניתי את הצד, לפרחים חמודים..
<asw3> סתם דוגמאות לניגודים לטקסטים
<asw3> כן
<i-pink> אני רואה מקפים
<asw3> שחור הולך עם הורוד
<asw3> תחליפי אותם ב- char
<asw3> :-D
<i-pink> אבל זה חשור מיגי
<i-pink> מידי..
<i-pink> ככה הטרמינל שלי נראה במציאות..
<asw3> יש ורוד יותר חזק?
<i-pink> deeppink
<i-pink> אבל הוא מסנוור
<i-pink> כמו הורוד של התאריך
<asw3> אי אפשר לשחק עם הצבעים
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> אפשר
<i-pink> אני חושבת על אפור
<asw3> לפי דעתי הורוד הזה מעולה
<asw3> ב- firefox
<asw3> נראה טוב
<asw3> בכרום דהוי
<asw3> ב- ie
<asw3> גם טוב
<asw3> אפילו יותר זוהר
<i-pink> אני מנסה עוד שינוי עכשיו
<i-pink> איך עכשיו?
<i-pink> שניתי
<asw3> טיפה מסנוור
<asw3> את נעולה על ורוד
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> רצוי
<i-pink> זה די הצבע שלי ברשת..
<i-pink> אם זה לא יהיה ורוווווד זה יהיה סתם עוד בלוג..
<i-pink> אבל אני מנסה להפוך את זה לקריא יותר
<asw3>  -----
<asw3> אפור כזה?
<i-pink> אני לא רואה צבעים כאן
<asw3> אפור אבל לא יפה
<i-pink> זה מופיע ------- שחור
<asw3> אה
<asw3> יש פה C
<i-pink> אוו
<i-pink> עכשיו אני רואה צבעים
<i-pink> הורוד שחור באמת לא נשאה משהו
<i-pink> ניסיתי עכשיו לבנדר / פוקסיה בהיר בכתב
<i-pink> מה אתה חושב
<i-pink> אווופס
<i-pink> נשבה עכשיו
<i-pink> נסה*
<i-pink> בקשר למה שביקשת יש את החבילות האלו במאגרים
<i-pink> language-pack-he - translation updates for language Hebrew
<i-pink> language-pack-he-base - translations for language Hebrew
<i-pink> ואז רק נשאר לעשות
<i-pink> sudo apt-get install [something]
<i-pink> אני חושבת שעכשיו זה מושלם וקריא
<i-pink> גיליתי באג אדיר בבלוג ספוט
<trerq> מה הבאג?
<trerq> i-pink: ?
<i-pink> אם משנים משהו בפוסט,
<i-pink> לדוגמא, כפילויות של תאגים בציטוט
<i-pink> זה עושה ריפוסט
<i-pink> אבל רק בRSS
<trerq> גם בבלוגר זה כך
<trerq> נראה לי כמו פיצ'ר
<i-pink> אני מדברת על בלוגר
<trerq> לדעתי זה פיצ'ר
<i-pink> אבל בבלוג עצמו הכל נראה תקין לחלוטין והתאריכים נכונים
<trerq> כן מוכר
<trerq> את האמת שאני מעדיף א זה כך
<trerq> במיוחד כשאתה בפלאנט
<i-pink> ניסיתי להבין למה הבלוג מקבל אלפי צפיות
<trerq> הוא מקפיץ את הפוסט למעלה מצד אחד מצד שני הוא לא שם אותו פעמיים
<i-pink> מסתבר שזו הסיבה
<trerq> אגב פוסטים נחמדים שמת לאחורנה
<trerq> לאחרונה*
<i-pink> עכשיו יש כמה פוסטים בשורה..
<i-pink> זה נראה כמו ספאם..
<i-pink> מה הבלוג שלך
<trerq> ויזואל חופשי
<trerq> i-pink: http://free-visual.blogspot.com/
<i-pink> מאוד אהבתי את העיצוב
<i-pink> נקי כזה
<trerq> תודות לבלוגר
<trerq> אבל כן מסתבר שגם אני אהבתי אותו
<i-pink> גם הטמפלט שלי התחיל כמשהו של בלוגגר
<i-pink> היום אני לא בטוחה שהם יזהו אותו
<i-pink> כמות השיפצורים שלי עולה על הקוד המקורי
<trerq> אני מפחד לגעת בקוד אין לי מספיק ידע בזה
<i-pink> תעיף את הפס למעלה
<trerq> עוד יותר אין לי זמן לזה אני מעדיף לעשות דברים בתלת ממד
<i-pink> זה מגעיל
<i-pink> ותשים פביקון
<i-pink> ככה זה יראה ממש אתר ולא בלוג בבלוגר
<trerq> מה???
<trerq> מה זה פביקון?
<i-pink> בבלוג שלי
<i-pink> אין זכר כמעט לבלוגגר
<trerq> כן הבנתי
<trerq> טוב נמצא זמן להתעסק עם הקוד ולהבין משהו מתוכו
<trerq> דרך נחמדה ללמוד משהו
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> אצלי פשוט מתלוננים שזה ורווווווד מידי
<trerq> אבל זה מה שאת
<i-pink> אז אני מנסה לתקן את זה...
<i-pink> אתמול שיניתי את העיצוב ורקע ורוד שהיה במקור, לקרע לבן
<i-pink> אבל אני לא משהו בהתאמות צבעים
<i-pink> אני ממש אוהבת ורוד, אבל חשוב לי שאנשים יהנו
<i-pink> עכשיו אני מחפשת רעיון לתפריט
<i-pink> ראיתי איפשהו פעם טפריט שנראה כמו סרט כזה, ממש יפה
<i-pink> ואני לא מוצאת אותו
<trerq> יש אתר של התאמת צבעים
<trerq> את נותנת לו כמה צבעים את רוצה ובאיזה איזור
<trerq> והוא נותן לך התאמות צבעים
<i-pink> זה לא עובד כמו עין טובה של מישהו
<trerq> היה לי את זה בסימניות רק ששדרגתי את המחשב והכל הלך לפח
<i-pink> אומרים שורוד וירוק הולך טוב
<trerq> נכון דוגמה מתות
<i-pink> אבל אני לא יודעת כמה אני רוצה ירוק בבלוג, ואיך לשלב אותו
<i-pink> ורוד, שושנה...
<trerq> בחלק העליון יכול להיות ירוק
<trerq> תלמדי משהו מתותים :-)
<i-pink> אז אני יודעת שיש הדאמה בינהם, אבל איך לשלב אותם בבלוג שלא יהיה ערבי...
<i-pink> יש 3 דברים שממש מציקים לי בבלוג כרגע.
<i-pink> החלק העליון, החום / בורדו כהה - פשוט הכל נראה מבולגן ולא מקצועי
<i-pink> הרקע הורוד שרואים בצדדים
<i-pink> וחוסר בתת תפריט
<i-pink> trerq, אתה יודע איולי איך עושים שתמונה תהיה לא בפוקוס?
<i-pink> ובהירה
<trerq> כן
<trerq> מפעילים עליה פילטר בלר בגימפ
<trerq> לכי על גאוסיאן בלר
<i-pink> מאוד אהבתי את התחושה של הריחוף בבלוג שלך.
<trerq> זה דיי מודרני באתרים היום
<trerq> כדי למקד את צומת הלב באתר ולא במה שמסביב
<trerq> די*
<i-pink> כן, זה ממש מדליק!
<i-pink> איך אני מפעילה את הפילטר?
<i-pink> איזה מטוד להדגיר לו?
<i-pink> IIR או RLE?
<trerq> זה לא משנה אני חושב התוצאה בשבילך תהיה אותו דבר
<trerq> תני ערכים גבוהים
<trerq> אני חושב ש100 יכול להספיק
<i-pink> אדיר!
<i-pink> איפה מוצאים תמונות חינמיות טובות?
<trerq> SXC.HU
<trerq> ויקיפדיה
<trerq> זאת אומרת ויקי שיתוף
<i-pink> אבל זה שולח אותו לאתרים בתשלום
<i-pink> זאת התמונה מהבלוג שלך
<i-pink> http://themes.googleusercontent.com/image?id=1OACCYOE0-eoTRTfsBuX1NMN9nz599ufI1Jh0CggPFA_sK80AGkIr8pLtYRpNUKPmwtEa
<i-pink> יש בה כביש!
<trerq> מעולה :-)
<trerq> אנחנו על דרך המלך
<i-pink> חחח
<i-pink> איך אני יודעת אם יש על התמונה הזו זכויות?
<i-pink> http://www.wallchan.com/images/sandbox/1305895965-clouds-trees-sky-flowers-pink-grass-fields-hills-wallpaper.jpg
<i-pink> זה המקור שלה
<i-pink> http://www.wallchan.com/wallpaper/2806/
<trerq> עד כמה שאני זוכר יש את אופן וולפפרס
<trerq> שיש להם רקעים חינמים ויפים
<i-pink> אבל זה ממש קשה למצא, רקע, ורוד, לא בפוקוס, ובהיר יחסית, ושיהיה נעים לעין
<trerq> תהפכי אותו את ללא בפוקוס
<trerq> הביר את יכולה לעשות
<trerq> על ידי משחק שם הקרב או הלבלס של גימפ
<trerq> בהיר*
<i-pink> איך זו
<i-pink> http://imageriot.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/dsc_0055.jpg
<trerq> נראה לי מעולה
<i-pink> קצת חשוך בפינה בצד ימין
<trerq> תכי המסיכה
<trerq> תחי*
<i-pink> מה זה?
<trerq> הכל יתן לשינוי
<trerq> ניתן*
<i-pink> איך עובדים עם מסכות?
<trerq> מסיכה בגימפ ואז תהבירי איפה שאת רוצה
<trerq> שניה
<i-pink> OK
<trerq> אוקי יש לי משהו
<trerq> שניה הוא יעלה
<i-pink> [סמיילי כוסס ציפורניים]
<trerq> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/15/123.jpg
<trerq> מה שטשטוש יודע לעשות
<i-pink> מצד אחד זה ממש מדליק, אבל זה עדיין מאוד כהה
<i-pink> הצד הימני של התמונה ממש  כהה
<i-pink> אני מנסה גם משהו
<trerq> כזה בהיר?
<trerq> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/15/212.jpg
<i-pink> כן, אבל יותר לא בפוקוס ופחות טישטוש
<trerq> טשטוש= לא בפוקוס
<trerq> בכל אופן הבנתאת הרעיון?
<i-pink> כן
<trerq> הבנת את*
<i-pink> אני עובדת עם הכלי השחמה
<trerq> יאללה שיהיה לך לילה טוב אני מת מעייפות ואני שומע עד לפה את הצעקות
<trerq> של המיטה כמובן
<i-pink> חחח
<i-pink> OK
<trerq> לילה טוב
<trerq> הרבה הצלחה
<i-pink> אני חושבת שפעם הבאה אתה תרה בבלוג שלי את הרקע החדש
<i-pink> לילה טוב.
<trerq> יהיה נחמד :-)
<trerq> ממש כך
<i-pink> אני חושבת לתת לך קרדיט בפוסט
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-16
<asw3> <i-pink> בקשר למה שביקשת יש את החבילות האלו במאגרים
<asw3> אני עובד עם גירסא ישנה
<asw3> ואין את זה שם
<asw3> רציתי לקמפל
<asw3> אבל לא הבנתי איך
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> שניה אני אשב על זה
<asw3> הצלחת בסוף לראות את הצבעים?
<i-pink> פשוט יצא מהתנור עכשיו ההקג'חנון
<asw3> פשוט יש פה
<asw3> +C
<i-pink> כן הצלחתי
<asw3> אז שלחתי לך נוטיס
<i-pink> אבל אתה נעלמת פתאום
<asw3> כן יצאתי לבלות
<i-pink> אהה
<i-pink> מה זה הC+?
<asw3> זה מוד כדי שלא יכתבו בצבע
<i-pink> על איזה גירסא של הפצה אתה?
<i-pink> אנ לא מבינה בIRC כלום
<asw3> אין מה להבין יותר מידי
<asw3> Ubuntu 9.10  Karmic Koala
<asw3> מעצבן אותי שעכשיו אני צריך להתקין גירסא חדשה
<i-pink> הוא כבר לא נתמך
<i-pink> כן
<asw3> למה לא יכולים להשאיר את התמיכה
<asw3> זה מעצבן
<asw3> כאילו זה כבר התקנות שעבדו
<i-pink> אלא אם תמצא מישהו שיש לו את הרפוזיטורי
<asw3> אפשר להשאיר אותם הרי
<i-pink> וליצור רפוזיטורי אופליין
<asw3> רציתי לסדר את הבעיה שיש לי ב- xchat
<asw3> אני לא יכול לקרוא אם מישהו כותב ב- utf-8
<asw3> נגיד פה אני כותב ב- utf-8
<asw3> אז אני גם יכול לקרוא
<i-pink> וכאן זה UTF8?
<asw3> אבל אם מישהו יכתוב ביוניוקוד אני לא אצליח לקרוא
<asw3> כן
<asw3> פה אני משתמש ב- utf-8
<asw3> אם היתי יודע תכנות
<asw3> היתי עושה סקריפט שיעשה encode
<asw3> בפיתון או משהו
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<asw3> למשל עכשיו שאני ב- utf-8
<i-pink> איך אתה כותב כאן בלי הUTF8?
<asw3> משנה קידוד
<asw3>  /charset ISO-8859-8
<i-pink> נו ככה זה גם אצלי
<asw3> נגיד kvirc יודע לעשות encode
<asw3> אבל אני מעדיף את xchat
<asw3> גם מירק יודע לעשות encode
<i-pink> עדיין אני לא בטוחה שאני מבינה את הבעיה
<i-pink> אתה מדבר על זה חלק מהאנשים כותבים ביוניקוד, וחלק בUTF8?
<asw3> תראי עכשיו שנינו כותבים ב-
<asw3> utf-8
<asw3> אם אני אשנה ליוניקוד
<asw3> אני לא אצליח לקרוא מה שתכתבי
<i-pink> אז אני אראה חירבושים
<asw3> כן
<asw3> אבל אם היית מסוגלת לעשות encode
<asw3> זה לא היה קורא
<i-pink> אבל איך הוא יודע מה כתבת?
<i-pink> זה טקסט
<asw3> כי ה- encode בעצם ממיר את זה למשהו קריא
<i-pink> וזה נפתר בלינוקס באיזה גירסא?
<asw3> החירבושים זה בגלל שהוא לא מכיר את הקידוד
<asw3> יש תוכנות אחרות ל- irc
<asw3> אבל התוכנה הספציפית עובדת יותר טוב על kde
<asw3> תראי דוגמא לסקריפט
<asw3> אבל הוא לא עובד אצלי
<asw3> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ddorda/rtlplo0x/trunk/download/head:/rtlplo0x.py-20101123164235-5c2oevndxcb136si-1/RTLplo0x.py
<asw3> בשביל זה רציתי להוריד את language-pack-he-base
<asw3> שאולי זה יפתור לי את הבעיה
<asw3> ביחד עם הסקריפט הזה
<i-pink> והקובץ DEB שהיה במאגרים לא זמין יותר?
<asw3> לא
<asw3> ניסיתי להוריד את הקובץ עצמו
<asw3> אבל ההורדה שבורה
<asw3> בתוך ה- deb עצמו
<asw3> כאילו אובונטו כבר לא תומכים
<i-pink> אההה
<asw3> אז הם גם מסירים את זה מהמאגרים
<i-pink> נו כי אין רפוזיטורי
<i-pink> אז אני מצאתי איפה יש
<asw3> מזה רפוזיטורי?
<i-pink> מאיפה שאתה מוריד תוכנות
<asw3> אפשר לפתור את הבעיה של חבילות שבורות כמו זה?
<i-pink> http://www.inbarhovav.com/
<i-pink> כן\
<i-pink> תקרא את הפוסט האחרון
<i-pink> יש מצב טוב שתרצה לעשות את זה אם אתה לא רוצה לשדרג
<asw3> מקום בדיסק ל 50-100 גיגה לפחות.?
<asw3> מה?
<i-pink> כן
<asw3> זה היה בצחוק?
<i-pink> אתה מוריד את כל המאגרים אליך
<i-pink> הכל
<i-pink> כל החבילות הקיימות
<i-pink> משהו כמו 20 אלף
<asw3> קצת בעיתי
<asw3> במיוחד שאין לי כל כך הרבה מקום
<i-pink> למה
<i-pink> אצלי זה אפילו לא עשירית
<asw3> אני משתמש במחשב ישן
<asw3> לא סתם יש עליו לינוקס
<asw3> אבל יש לך אולי רעיון יותר טוב
<asw3> בקשר לקידוד?
<i-pink> אני על מחשב מאוד חדש
<asw3> אני בסך הכל רוצה שיהיה לי אפשרות לקרוא כמו שצריך
<asw3> utf-8 to unicode & unicode to utf-8
<asw3> בעצם שידע לעשות encode לקידודים
<i-pink> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/
<i-pink> תכוון את הקובץ של הרפוזיטורי שלך לזהhttp://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic
<i-pink> סליחה, אין שם דבים
<asw3> מוזר למה הם מוחקים את הקבצים
<i-pink> זה מה שאני מחפשת
<asw3> אני לא רוצה כל פעם להתקין מחדש את המערכת
<asw3> זה נראה לי מפגר
<asw3> תאמת אם לא היתי מחפש פיתרון לקידוד
<asw3> לא היתי צריך את החבילות האלה
<i-pink> אם אני אמצא איפה מחזיקים את הדבים עצמם אז זה יפתור לך את הבעיה
<asw3> יש מצב שמחזיקים את הקבצים במקום אחר?
<i-pink> יש מצב
<i-pink> זה כולה 100GB בערך
<asw3> אין את זה על web או משהו?
<i-pink> יש
<i-pink> אוקי
<i-pink> יש לי פתרון
<i-pink> אני שולחת לך את הפקודות
<asw3> אבל אני מקווה שזה לא הולך להוריד לי 100gb
<i-pink> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.back
<asw3> כי באמת שאין לי מקום
<i-pink> לא זה פשוט יתן לך להוריד שוב מה שאתה רוצה
<i-pink> זה לא יגבה את הרפוזיטורי
<i-pink> אלא רק יצור לך הפנייה לרפוזיטורי ברשת
<asw3> אה פשוט שאני אחפש במאגרים זה לא יהיה שבור?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> תריץ את זה
<i-pink> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.back
<i-pink> ואז
<asw3> בעצם גיבינו את המקורות
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> עכשיו תריץ
<i-pink> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<i-pink> גיבינו את הקובץ שמפנה למקורות (לא את המקורות עצמם)
<i-pink> אחרי שפתחת אותו בgedit
<i-pink> תמחק כל מה שיש שם
<i-pink> ותדביק במקום את זה
<i-pink> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ReL86e8Q
<asw3> ובעיקרון אני יוכל להוריד כל חבילה שארצה?
<i-pink> עוד לא
<i-pink> תשמור
<i-pink> ואז תריץ את זה
<i-pink> sudo apt-get update
<i-pink> ותראה אם אתה מקבל איזה ארור?
<asw3> W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-backports/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multivers/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<asw3> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<i-pink> כמה כאלה יש שם?
<asw3> רק את זה
<asw3> הרוב הוא הצליח להוריד
<asw3> לנסות להריץ עוד פעם
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> אוקי, לא רע
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> תנסה להתקין
<asw3> זה כבר התקדמות
<asw3> כי שהיתי מריץ
<asw3> sudo apt-get update
<asw3> זה בכלל היה שבור לפני
<asw3> כנראה בגלל שהפסיקו עם התמיכה
<asw3> אני פשוט בדעה שאם משהו עובד
<i-pink> אם זה עובד חלק מהקרדיט מגיע לחבר שלי
<asw3> לא צריך להרוס אותו
<i-pink> נכון
<i-pink> אבל הרבה לא מבינים
<asw3> את האמת זה משהו דיי מורכב מה שעשית איתי
<asw3> אני לא ברמה כזאתי
<asw3> כדי להגיע לזה בכלל
<i-pink> בקטנה, אחרי {הפסקתי לספור} התקנות שעשיתי לערוך קבצים בלינוקס לא נראה לי משהו מיוחד
<i-pink> יש לי כל כך הרבה מכונות שרצות עכשיו על המחשב הזה...
<i-pink> אני מרחמת על הראוטר
<asw3> פי
<asw3> הוא הצליח להתקין
<asw3> :)
<asw3> תודה רבה עינבר
<asw3> עכשיו אני גם אגבה את הקובץ הזה
<i-pink> שלח אותו לעצמך במייל
<i-pink> זה תקף לכל הפצות האובונטו לדורותיהם
<i-pink> רק צריך לשנות את karmic לשם ההפצה שאיתה תרצה לעבוד
<asw3> באמת תודה רבה
<asw3> עכשיו אם אצטרך חבילות מעבר למה שיש לי
<asw3> אוכל להתקין בזכותך
<i-pink> אבל לא יהי לך עידכונים יותר
<i-pink> כלומר רק את החבילות הקיימות
<asw3> כן
<asw3> אני לא מחפש מעבר למה שיש
<i-pink> עכשיו אם אתה רוצה אתה יכול לגבות את המאגרים הישנים..
<asw3> לגבות אני לא אגבה
<i-pink> אבל זה ידרוש בערך 50GB
<asw3> אני מצפה שאם אובונטו פיתחו מוצרים
<asw3> שישאירו אותם
<asw3> אבל לא יתמכו עתידית
<i-pink> חח
<asw3> יש מערכות הפעלה מתגלגלות
<i-pink> אבל הם לא פיתחו אותם
<i-pink> ארץ'
<asw3> ואז יש תמיכה כל הזמן
<asw3> כן
<i-pink> אני מחכה למערכת הפעלה מתגלגלת עם דבים
<asw3> אבל אני לא ברמה של לקנפג הכל מההתחלה
<asw3> אני לא חושב שאני מסוגל
<i-pink> אני אגלה לך סוד
<asw3> אני משתמש בלינוקס כמו וינדוס כזה
<i-pink> זה הרבה יותר קל ממה שאתה חושב
<asw3> אני מריץ פקודות מגוגל
<i-pink> תעשה ניסוי על מכונה וירטואלית
<i-pink> כולם מתחילים ככה
<asw3> יש לי דיסק קשיח ישן
<i-pink> זה די פשוט
<asw3> אני יכול לעשות עליו
<asw3> לקנפג הכל מההתחלה?
<asw3> זה נשמע ממש קשה
<asw3> כי ארץ יעבוד פה יותר טוב בתכלס
<asw3> זה מחשב חלש
<asw3> הוא לא זקוק לכל המסביב באובנטו
<i-pink> אם יש לך 4-5GB פנוי אתה יכול להתקין מכונה וירטואלית ולשחק עם זה
<asw3> אני מעדיף להתקין רגיל
<asw3> מכונה וירטואלית על מחשב ישן
<asw3> זה לא רעיון טוב
<i-pink> על מחשב חדש אני מריצה 15-20 מכונות וירטואליות
<i-pink> אני מדברת על מכונה וירטואלית שתריץ ממשק טקסטואלית לרוב
<i-pink> לי יש בעיה ממש מוזרה
<i-pink> תוכנות לא לוקחות יותר מ100% CPU
<asw3> בוא נשאל לפי ההגיון
<asw3> האם אפשר לעבור את ה- 100%?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> כי 100% שקול לליבה אחת
<i-pink>  ואם יש 4 ליבות זה בעצם 400% CPU
<asw3> אבל צריך שהתוכנה תתמוך בריבוי מעבדים לא?
<i-pink> http://www.inbarhovav.com/2009/12/23-cpu.html
<i-pink> אבל גימפ תומך בזה
<i-pink> אבל הוא תקוע על 100% ברינדורים
<i-pink> אתה מבין בבלנדר?
<asw3> ממש לא
<asw3> אני גם זז לישון
<i-pink> אהה,
<asw3> נדבר אולי מחר
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> בכייף
<asw3> ותודה על העזרה
<i-pink> בכייף
<firescreen> hello
<firescreen> somone here?
<xxx454423> שלום יש לי בעיה
<durpydeedoo> GETTOTHECHOPPAH
<comm111> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-17
<i-pink> היי
<lousygarua> למה לעזאזל האובונטו החדש שהתקנתי לחברה שלי על הלפטופ אומר עזה עזה עזה ואומר שהוא מוריד עדכונים מלא פחות מ:
<lousygarua> palestine territory, occupied
<lousygarua> מה הורדתי לעזאזל??
<i-pink> אני לא יודעת
<i-pink> אני כבר לר מורידה מהמאגרים הרגילים
<lousygarua> אצלך הכל היה סבבה?
<i-pink> כן
<lousygarua> גם שבחרתי עיר בהתקנה הוא אמר עזה עזה עזה ולא ירושלים שזה מוזר כי הם גם אוהבים את ירושלים
<lousygarua> אולי אני צריך להוריד עוד פעם רגיל ולא טורנט?
<i-pink> עשיתי רפוזיטורי בבית
<i-pink> מההה
<i-pink> איך התקנת?
<i-pink> איזה מירור נתת לו?
<lousygarua> הורדתי טורנט של 64 ביט, שמתי על אוזב כמו שאת אומרת, והתקנתי
<lousygarua> ועכשיו באתי לבחור מירור
<i-pink> איזה גירסא?
<lousygarua> 11.10
<lousygarua> והטורנט מהאתר הרשמי
<i-pink> אני מורידה
<lousygarua> משהו פה ממש מוזר
<i-pink> עוד 8 דקות זה ירד
<i-pink> סליחה 5
<lousygarua> אוקי, ותבדקי על מכונה וירטואלית או איך?
<i-pink> כן
<lousygarua> אני לא יודע אם אני בכלל צריך 64 ביט ללפטופ הזה, יכול להיות שסתם הגזמתי
<i-pink> על וירטואל
<i-pink> איזה מעבד יש לו?
<lousygarua> זה משהו ישן של דל, פשוט גם הלפטופ החדש שלי פה ורציתי להתקין על שניהם
<i-pink> או איזה לפטופ זה..
<lousygarua> ושלי 64 ביט
<i-pink> דגם.. משהו..
<lousygarua> insipron 6400
<lousygarua> זה ישן שצריך לקום לתחיה עם אובונטו
<i-pink> יש מצב שהוא 2 ליבות?
<i-pink> Intel Centrino or Core (Solo, Duo, or 2 Duo)
<i-pink> יש עליו מדבקה?
<lousygarua> כן זה core2 duo
<lousygarua> זה לא 64 ביט מן הסתם
<lousygarua> זה ישן
<lousygarua> אבל יכול להיות ששמתי את הגרסה של ה32 ביט שהורדתי בטורנט
<lousygarua> (ששמתי על האוזב, פשוט אני סנילי אז שכחתי)
<i-pink> Physical Address Extensions
<i-pink> 	32-bit
<i-pink> 32 ביט
<i-pink> לבטל את ההורדה?
<i-pink> לא חשוב ..
<i-pink> ירדה כבר
<i-pink> להוריד 32 ביט?
<lousygarua> תנסי קודם את זה
<lousygarua> את ה64
<i-pink> מה לנסות
<lousygarua> לא יודע
<i-pink> מה אני אמורה לראות?
<i-pink> להצליח להתקין אותה?
<lousygarua> שזה פרו פלסטיני מידי
<lousygarua> שאני התחלתי להתקין ורציתי לבחור איפה אני נמצא אז היה עזה ועמאן וכו' ולא ירושלים או תל אביב
<i-pink> אני לא בארץ
<lousygarua> ואחרי שכבר התקנתי ורציתי לבחור סרבר ראשי להורדה
<i-pink> אז אני חושבת שהוא יזהה שאני בחול..
<lousygarua> בכל זאת אפשר לנסות לבחור וכו'
<i-pink> רץ
<i-pink> קרררר לי למות
<lousygarua> איפה את?
<lousygarua> לנו קר רק קצת אבל בישראל זה לא קור אמיתי
<i-pink> צפון ארהב
<i-pink> זה הלינוקס הכי כבד שהתקנתי בחיים
<i-pink> המכונה לא זהה
<i-pink> עגלה יותר מווינדוס 7 אולטימייט
<i-pink> אתה התקנת בעברית ?
<i-pink> או אנגלית?
<i-pink> lousygarua, אתה כאן?
<i-pink> זה הלינוקס המחורבן ביותר שיצא לי להתקין מעודי
<lousygarua> i-pink: כאן
<lousygarua> דווקא זז סבבה
<i-pink> זה הלינוקס המחורבן ביותר שיצא לי להתקין מעודי!!
<i-pink> פשוט זבלה
<lousygarua> צריך פשוט להבין איך לעבוד עם היוניטי הזה :)
<i-pink> עוד מתקין
<lousygarua> איזה לינוקס יש לך?
<i-pink> אבל 4.5 GB ללינוקס!
<i-pink> זה הזוי!
<i-pink> ועוד זוחל בטירוף
<lousygarua> אצלנו זה לא זוחל
<lousygarua> אצלנו רץ סבבה וגם התקין מהר
<i-pink> לצידו רצות עכשיו 2 מכונות חלונות 7 וכמה דביאנים
<lousygarua> אבל הוא מתפלל לאללה ולא לאלוהים
<i-pink> והם טסים
<i-pink> דביאן!
<lousygarua> וואלה? איזה מגניב
<i-pink> תתקין דביאן
<i-pink> מה כל כך מגניב?
<lousygarua> איך בדביאן מתקינים חבילות עדכניות?
<lousygarua> כאילו
<i-pink> לא הבנתי את השאלה.
<i-pink> sudo apt-get upgrade
<i-pink> זה יעדכן את כל החבילות
<lousygarua> מה שאני זוכר מדביאן זה שהם סטייבל מאוד בגלל שהם לא מעדכנים לתוכנות חדשות הרבה
<lousygarua> שזה סבבה מבחינתי אבל ל א יודע
<lousygarua> רציתי אובונטו לחברה שלי הנחמדה
<i-pink> OK
<lousygarua> ואיזה מחשב יש לך שאת מריצה מלא חלונות ולינוקס במכונה וירטואלית? יש לך איזה סופר אולטרא מגניבוס?
<i-pink> תתקין אובונטו
<i-pink> Q9650
<i-pink> 8GB RAM
<i-pink> כמה טרות
<i-pink> ו24GB סוואפ
<lousygarua> את כועסת עליי שאני מתקין אובונטו?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> כלומר כן
<lousygarua> לול
<i-pink> כי לפי איך שהיא רצה אצלי זה נראה יותר גרוע מויסטה
<lousygarua> בינתיים נתקלתי במלא באגים איתה
<lousygarua> אולי אחרי עדכון יהיה יותר נורמלי ,אבל עדיין
<lousygarua> דיי כבדה כמו שסער אמר בעבודה
<i-pink> פאק, אני בהלם טואאאאלייי
<i-pink> שים לב
<i-pink> מכונה של דביאן
<i-pink> load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<i-pink> הזוי לא?
<lousygarua> דביאן אמור להיות אוכל מעבד?
<i-pink> לא
<lousygarua> אז מה מוזר בלואד אברג'? שאין לואד בכלל?
<i-pink> אני לא מאמינה שהאובונטו שלך בא לי ביציאה שהוא לא מתקין כי יש רק 4GB דיסק
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זה תמיד מראה משהו
<i-pink> זה מהשרת עצמו
<i-pink> load average: 1.33, 1.82, 2.04
<i-pink> אתה יודע מה הכי מדהים כן
<lousygarua> אני לא, מה?
<i-pink> שפיירפוקס הצליח לקחת יותר ראם, מאשר כל הוירטואליזציות שרצות
<i-pink> זה הזוי
<lousygarua> חכי שניה, אני חוזר עוד כמה דקות
<i-pink> OK
<lousygarua> i-pink: אוקיי, איפה היינו?
<lousygarua> בזה שהוא לא רץ לך על המכונה הוירטואלית?
<i-pink> הוא רץ
<i-pink> אבל הכי גרוע הכל מה שהתקנתי מעודי
<lousygarua> אני לא רוצה להוריד מינט
<i-pink> אפילו יש לי מכונה של סולריס שהתקנתי פעם וגם היא עבדה יותר טוב
<i-pink> מינט..
<i-pink> שמעתי על זה שזה הפצה לנובים רציניים
<i-pink> מה רע בדביאן נקי + גנום 2?
<lousygarua> אני דיי מזמן הפסקתי להתעסק עם השטויות של המערכת ואני רק רוצה משהו שבא עם דברים שצריך ורץ
<lousygarua> האובונטו הזה קצת באגיסטי מידי בינתיים
<lousygarua> אבל אני פוחד
<i-pink> מה יש לפחד?
<lousygarua> כי לעזוב את אובונטו עכשיו? אחרי כל השנים של הפילוסופיה האובונטואיסטית
<i-pink> קרה לך פעם שהקשת פקודה והמעבד נשך אותך?
<lousygarua> אני נשאר רק בגלל הפילוסופיה :)
<lousygarua> למרות שהרבהה מקומות בקהילת התוכנה החופשית נחמדים
<i-pink> דביאן ואובונטו זה די אותו דבר.
<i-pink> אני נשארת על השרת עם אובונטו כי זה קצת מבעס לגבות טרות על טרות..
<i-pink> התקנת בעברית או אנגלית?
<lousygarua> אנגלית
<i-pink> אוקי עשיתי ריסט
<lousygarua> אני פה
<i-pink> הוא מציע לי לעדכן את הביוס WTF<!@!@$#$
<lousygarua> O_O
<lousygarua> אני חושב שאני מתחיל להוריד דביאן או משהו
<lousygarua> אני אחפש משהו
<lousygarua> העיקר שלא יהיה מבוסס rpm
<i-pink> דביאן מבוסס על DEB....
<i-pink> אוףף 2 מעלות
<i-pink> בחיים לא ראיתי דבר כזה
<i-pink> אייקון של שמש
<i-pink> בחוץ שמיים כחולים כאילו קיץ
<i-pink> אבל 2 מעלות
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> feels like -2.2
<i-pink> ברררר
<lousygarua> מסכנה :)
<i-pink> בשום מקום זה לא נותן לי לבחור מקורות
<i-pink> מה זה השטות הזאת
<i-pink> אובונטו ירדו מהפסים
<i-pink> OMG~!!@!!!
<i-pink> טריטוריה פלסטינית!!!
<i-pink> מההה
<i-pink> אני בריצפה
<lousygarua> ואוי
<lousygarua> זה נורא
<lousygarua> את יכולה לנסות להוריד את הגרסה הרשמית ולא טורנט?
<lousygarua> אוקיי אני אחרי הורדת עדכונים
<lousygarua> אז ריסטרט שניה
<i-pink> זה הרישמי
<i-pink> לא טורנט
<lousygarua> נראה לי באמת אני אנסה דביאן
<lousygarua> אבל קודם ריסטרט
<lousygarua> ברב
<i-pink> אוקי
<lousygarua> i-pink: יש עוד סיפורים שהאובונטו החדש עושה?
<i-pink> בינתיים לא
<serfus> i-pink, תודה על הפוסט, אני מברר לגבי זה
<i-pink> תגיב שם אם אתה מוצא משהו
<serfus> i-pink, את אומרת שאין שם את ישראל בכלל?
<i-pink> שלא הצלחתי למצא אותה מהמפה
<i-pink> אפשר להקליד
<serfus> אה אוקי
<i-pink> אבל שלוחצים על השטח של ישראל, אמור להופיע ירושלים / תל-אביב
<i-pink> לא חברון ועזה
<serfus> סבבה
<serfus> כלומר, לא סבבה
<serfus> אבל אני מברר
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> אני אשמח אם תפרסם שם את הממצאים
<serfus> i-pink, נדווח באג בלאנצ'פד
<serfus> אומרים לי שזה כנראה באג שקשור לכך שפעם המפה היתה multi-level
<serfus> ועכשיו לא
<serfus> אז את רוצה לדווח?
<i-pink> תדווח
<serfus> i-pink, הבעיה היא שאני צריך לזוז מכאן עוד פחות מחמש דקות
<i-pink> OK
<serfus> לכן, אני אנסה לעשות את זה מחר אבל אני לא יכול להבטיח
<i-pink> אני אפרסם עם קרדיט לך
<serfus> אז את תדווחי?
<i-pink> כן
<serfus> את יודעת איך?
<i-pink> בבלוג?
<i-pink> לא הבנתי?
<serfus> צריך לדווח באג בלאנצ'פד
<i-pink> חשבתי שאמרת שיש שם באג..
<serfus> לא, צריך לדווח אותו
<serfus> טוב, אני אנסה לעשות את זה מהר
<i-pink> OK
<serfus> ואני אתן לך לינק
<i-pink> OK
<serfus> שתוכלי לשפר אם צריך
<i-pink> בכייף
<i-pink> אם אתה רוצה תשים לינק לפוסט עם הצילומי מסך.
<serfus> i-pink, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/905754
<serfus> אם יש לך משהו להוסיף תכתבי
<i-pink> אני אתרגם את הפוסט
<i-pink> בגדול אין ממש מה
<serfus> את גם יכולה להוסיף את עצמך לרשימה של המושפעים מהבאג
<serfus> אם יש לך חשבון לאנצ'פד
<i-pink> אין לי
<lousygarua> יש מישהו?
<i-pink> כן
<serfus> אהלן
<serfus> כל פעם שאני פוגש אותך זה שאני כבר מאחר לאנשהו
<serfus> ....
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-18
<asw3> i-pink, הצלחתי לפתור את בעיית הקידוד ב-irssi
<asw3> אבל ב- xchat לא הצלחתי
<i-pink> מכינה אוכל כבר חוזרת
<i-pink> asw3, היי
<i-pink> אני מנשנשת פיתות עם זעתר!
<asw3> ‏את ב- US?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זהו, אני על המחשב עכשיו
<i-pink> עם ערמת פיתות עם זעתר וגבינת שמנת על תקן לבנה
<matanya> תגידי, למה זה טוב שיש לך מראה על המחשב?
<matanya> @ i-pink
<i-pink> מה
<i-pink> לא הבנתי?
<i-pink> מירור של הרפוזיטורי?
<matanya> כן
<matanya> אני מניח שאין לך מראה על המחשב כדי שתוכלי להתרשם מיופייך הרב
<i-pink> זה טוב לכמה דברים
<i-pink> דווקא יש לי
<i-pink> בכלל זה תהיתי איך ידעת, ומה הכוונה שלך
<i-pink> אבל רפוזיטורי על המחשב, הוא טוב לכמה דברים, 1 להתקין מה שרוצים במהירות מטורפת, 2 אפשרות לשחק עם הלינוקס גם בנסיעות ארוכות, ולא חסר לי כאלה כאן (ארה"ב) 3 אם יש הרבה מחשבים ברשת אז אפשר לכוון אותם לשרת הזה ואז לעשות עידכון בלי לסתום את רשת האנטרנט עבור שאר ה
<i-pink> משתמשים ברשת
<i-pink> הכוונה לשחק עם הלינוקס, במקומות שאין בהם רשת, או שהיא לא יציבה ולא רוצים להסתמך עליה להתקנות...
<matanya> אבל את חונקת כשאת מעדכנת את המראה
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> זה מעדכן אינקרמנטלי..
<matanya> לאג ארור
<matanya> טוב, נראה אם יש לי כח לזה
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<matanya> אני מגיב בלאג, בגלל הרשת
<i-pink> ההורדה של הכל לקחה לי 5 שעות בערך לכל ה50 גיגה
<matanya> מהירות של?
<i-pink> אבל אני על אינטרנט די מהיר
<matanya> כמה?
<i-pink> 20-30 מגה
<matanya> וואלה
<matanya> אז יקח לי איזה 8
<matanya> סבבה, תודה
<i-pink> בכייף
<i-pink> תעדכן שם איך יצא..
<matanya> קודם צריך דיסק
<i-pink> אני התקנתי על הדיסק הרגיל
<matanya> אבל אז כל הפואנטה הלכה
<i-pink> למה?
<i-pink> שיש כמה טרות זה לא מזיז..
<matanya> כי אפשר פשוט להתקין את הכל ודי
<matanya> ואם העדכונים הם למחשב או למאגר זה אותו דבר
<i-pink> להתקין הכל יצור מערכת מגושמת ומסורבלת
<i-pink> אני מנסה לעשות עכשיו NTP מבוסס
<i-pink> GPS
<serfus> i-pink, הגבתי בבלוג בנוגע להתפתחויות
<edisdead> אהלן
<i-pink> serfus, פורסם
<i-pink> היי יש כאן משהו
<ThePunisher> מישהו כאן?
<ThePunisher> אני צריך עזרה דחופה...
<i-pink> אני שאלתי קודם :-)
<ThePunisher> את יכולה לעזור לי?
<ThePunisher> והתחברתי רק עכשיו ככה שאני לא יודע אם רשמת קודם או לא...
<ThePunisher> i-pink
<i-pink> אוקי
<i-pink> מה התקלה
<ThePunisher> הרצתי אובונטו על מחשב נייד שמותקן עליו כבר WINDOWS 7.
<ThePunisher> אחריי שדפדפתי קצת בכוננים והכל, יצאתי מהאובונטו ביצעתי הפעלה מחדש.
<ThePunisher> ואז חיכיתי שה-Windows יעלה, אבל הוא נתקע על מסך טעינה...
<ThePunisher> יש לך מושג מה הבעיה?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> לא יצא לי להתקין אובונטו לצד ווינדוס 7
<ThePunisher> טוב אני יכול לזרוק את המחשב נייד לזבל אני מניח...
<i-pink> לא הבנתי.
<i-pink> יש לי לפטופ עם חלונות 7 סטרטר
<i-pink> אבל מעולם לא ניסיתי להתקין את האובונטו לצידו
<i-pink> היה תקופה שזה היה במקום החלונות 7
<asw3> היי עינבר
<i-pink> בל לבסוף חזרתי לחלונות ואני מרוצה
<i-pink> הייי asw3
<ThePunisher> kt kt v,eb,h t, vtucubyu kmhsu' vrm,h tu,u LIVE nvshxe/
<ThePunisher> אוךךךך כוס עמק
<ThePunisher> לא התקנתי את האובונטו ביחד עם הווינדוס, הרצתי אותו בלייב מהדיסק.
<asw3> לא לדבר פה בערבית בבקשה
<i-pink> ThePunisher, אני זוכרת שכתבת כאן מזממממן
<i-pink> asw3, אתה יכול לעזור לי לדבג משהו בבלוג
<asw3> אני יכול לעזור לך מבחינה ויזואלית
<asw3> לתת לך חוות דעת שלי
<asw3> מעבר לזה אין לי ידע :|
<i-pink> שיחקתי עם מטה תאגים של פייסבוק וכתבתי בהם בלה בלה בלה
<i-pink> ואחרי שהורדתי אותם
<i-pink> עדיין מי שלוחץ לייק מקבל את זה
<i-pink> http://i.imgur.com/f0ayO.png
<i-pink> העלתי צילום מסך
<i-pink> ThePunisher, אתה התקנת את הלינוקס לצד החלונות 7 או רק עלית מלייב סידי?
<ThePunisher> לייב סידי.
<ThePunisher> וכן אני זוכר אותך עוד מ-HACKING.ORG.IL
<asw3> את לא רוצה את ה- bla?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> ThePunisher, כן כתבתי שם קצת
<i-pink> והייתי בכנס
<asw3> אפשר למצוא את זה
<i-pink> אבל מאז אני לא שם
<ThePunisher> כן עשית כובע שחור כזה, אני זוכר אותך בקיצור.
<asw3> את מצליחה למצוא את זה?
<i-pink> asw3, מחקתי את המטה קוד
<i-pink> אבל זה עדיין מציג
<i-pink> ThePunisher, לימים הכובע הפך להיות הלוגו שלי בבלוג
<asw3> איפה זה נמצא בבלוג?
<asw3> תוכלי לכוון אותי?
<i-pink> שלוחצים לייק למעלה
<asw3> הכפתור like?
<i-pink> תראה בצילומסך
<i-pink> http://i.imgur.com/f0ayO.png
<ThePunisher> i-pink את מתכוונת לעזור לי או לרענן את זכרוני?
<i-pink> כן
<asw3> אה
<asw3> יש לי רק את +1
<asw3> את הליקים מחקתי
<asw3> שניה
<i-pink> אני לא בטוחה איך לעזור, כי אין לי ממש ניסיון עם חלונות 7, חוץ מנטבוק לצורכי סקייפ מידי פעם
<asw3> http://www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?channel_url=https%3A%2F%2Fs-static.ak.fbcdn.net%2Fconnect%2Fxd_proxy.php%3Fversion%3D3%23cb%3Df9f26835ca7c3a%26origin%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.inbarhovav.com%252Ff3714469a36d71a%26relation%3Dparent.parent%26transport%3Dpostmessage&extended_social_context=false&font=arial&href=http%3A%2F%2Finbarhovav.com&layout=button_count&locale=en_US&node_type=link&sdk=joey&send=true&show_faces=false&width=150
<asw3> like.php
<asw3> רואה את השורה?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אבל לא הבנתי מה אני אמורה לעשות איתה
<asw3> זה חייב להיות משהו כזה בתוך הקוד
<ThePunisher> בחייך אייפינק, UBUNTU IS SHIT.
<i-pink> אני עם דביאן
<ThePunisher> SAME LINUX SHIT.
<asw3> אז תעבוד עם דוס ביי
<ThePunisher> איפה אור באמא שלכם?
<ThePunisher> TheLighter
<ThePunisher> היה כאן בזמן האחרון?
<i-pink> הוא היה אתמול
<ThePunisher> לא יאומן, החנון הזה עדיין כאן.
<ThePunisher> כמה זמן עבר?
<i-pink> כמה שנים
<i-pink> תאורתית אם לא ביצעת שינויים על המחיצה אין סיבה שה7 לא יעלה.
<ThePunisher> אני חיטטתי ב-C ו-D.
<ThePunisher> ואז הוא פתאום לא עלה...
<ThePunisher> אולי כי לא יצאתי מזה נכון?
<i-pink> יכול להיות
<ThePunisher> אז מה עושים?
<i-pink> יש לך אופציה לעשות רקברי למחיצה שה7 עולה?
<ThePunisher> כן אבל זה לא עובד.
<ThePunisher> יש לי RUN WINDOWS NORMALLY
<ThePunisher> וו REPAIR
<i-pink> אתה יכול לנסות לעלות שוב עם לייב ולנסות לצאת לצאת מהמחיצה מסודר
<i-pink> ואז לנסות להעלות את ה7
<ThePunisher> טוב אני אנסה כבר מחר.
<ThePunisher> כמה שנים? שנתיים 3?
<i-pink> לא זוכרת..
<i-pink> מ2008-9
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-10
<Guest57647> hi
<Guest57647> anyone here?
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-12
<shtrb> by any chance anyone here could help debugging pwnat ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-14
<MMM_> שלום
<MMM_> יש כאן מישהו?
<Interruptus> כנראה
<MMM_> אני במצוקה די קשה, תוכל\י אולי לסייע לי בשחזור שם משתמש וסיסמה?
<Interruptus> בלינוקס
<MMM_> באיזושהי גרסה של אובנטו, אני לא יודע בדיוק איזו
<MMM_> הווינדוס הפסיק לעבוד (בעקבות החלפת כמה חלקי חומרה)
<Interruptus> אהא
<MMM_> ומה שיש לי כעת הוא רק אפשרות להגיע לגרסת אובונטו של אחותי,
<Interruptus> ואתה צריך את היוזרניים והסיסמא לאובונטו
<MMM_> כשאיש לא יודע מה שם המשתמש והסיסמה..
<MMM_> בדיוק
<Interruptus> טוב צריך לעלות בסינגל יוזר מוד
<Interruptus> ואז להתחיל לאפס
<MMM_> איך עושים את זה? לא הצלחתי למצוא הסברים פשוטים, וההבנה שלי בלינוקס אפסית
<Interruptus> זה לא כזה טריוויאלי
<MMM_> (:
<Interruptus> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<Interruptus> קח
<Interruptus> זה עבד לי פעמיים
<MMM_> תודה רבה!
<MMM_> אנסה חיש קל ואשוב עם עדכונים...
<MMM_> יש התקדמות מסויימת,
<MMM_> כי הגעתי למסך של הרקוברי,
<MMM_> ווכשבחרתי בdrop to root shell
<MMM_> הגעתי למסך דמוי דוס עם root@ubunto:~#
<MMM_> יש הוראות להמשך?...
<MMM_> בעצם נדמה לי שאיפסתי אותה, אבדוק שנייה
<Interruptus> אהא
<Interruptus> אתה צריך לבדוק מי המשתמשים במערכת
<Interruptus> ואז לעשות
<Interruptus> passwd user
<Interruptus> והוא יבקש ממך לאפס
<MMM_> הא! יש לנו ניצחון. תודה רבה רבה, עכשיו כל מה שנשאר הוא לראות איך גורמים לו להפעיל את חלונות...
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-09
<asw3> אובנטו 12.4 לייב סידי
<asw3> לא אמור לעבוד במחשבים ישנים?
<asw3> זה עושה בלאק סקרין מעצב
<asw3> מעצבן
<amireldor> ניסית safe mode?
<amireldor> לך על לובונטו או משהו
<asw3> כרגע הלך לי הדיסק קשיח
<asw3> ואני משתמש עם לייב סידי
<asw3> רציתי לייב סידי יותר חדש
<asw3> כדי שאוכל להתקין פלאש
<asw3> ניסיתי לינוקס מינט
<asw3> זה זז ממש לאט
<asw3> עד שאקנה מחשב חדש
<asw3> למה בגלל שהלך פה הדיסק קשיח
<amireldor> תנסה לחפש בלייב סידי 12.04 אפשרות של לרוץ בגרפיקה "בטוחה"
<asw3> זהו שאני חושב שזה לא היה
<asw3> ב- F4
<asw3> באובנטו 9.10 יש את הגרפיקה בטוחה
<amireldor> ואתה יכול לנסות גם לובונטו/זובונטו מהגרסאות האחרונות
<asw3> הבעיה שפה אני לא זוכר איך מעדכנים את הפלאש
<asw3> הוא התקין לי את הפלאש
<asw3> אבל זה ישן מידי
<amireldor> אי אפשר להתקין פלאש מהאתר של adobe?
<asw3> לא
<asw3> כי זה הפצה ישנה
<amireldor> אני מתכוון להוריד מהם deb או rpm
<amireldor> אהה
<amireldor> לא
<amireldor> כי אין את ה־dependencies
<amireldor> איזה אובונטו היה לך לפני?
<asw3> היה לי 9.10
<asw3> אבל קינפגתי אותו מזמן
<asw3> הכל עבד
<asw3> הבעיה שהדיסק קשיח הלך
<amireldor> אהההה אז אתה מנסה, על אותו מחשב, לייב סידי של גרסת אובונטו אחרת
<amireldor> של 12.04
<amireldor> בלייב סידי של 12.04, כשעולה התפריט של "התחל התקנה, בדוק זכרון, וכו'" אז תלחץ על e ותנסה להוסיף משהו
<amireldor> יש על זה מלא שטויות בגוגל, זה איזה flag שנותנים לקרנל לפני שהוא מתחיל לעלות ואולי זה יכול לעזור עם הכרטיס מסך
<matanya> asw3: nomodeset
<asw3> לא הולך
<asw3> יש מצב בגלל שהמחשב ישן מידי?
<matanya> אולי
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-10
<amireldor> שלום לכולם
<amireldor> באמצע הלילה
<weeam> hi
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-11
<Guest41108> מאיזה שפה הכי כדאי לי להתחיל ללמוד לתכנת בלינוקס??
<Avihay> Guest41108: אני לא חושב שזו שאלה שתלויה במערכת ההפעלה
<Avihay> או תשובה
<trew_> היי
<trew_> יש לי מחיצת EXT 4
<trew_> אני מעוניין לשחרר את המקום שלוקחת לי התיקה lost+found
<trew_> יש למישהו מושג איך עושים את זה?
<trew_> מה בעצם נמצא שם?
<Avihay> trew_: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18154/what-is-the-purpose-of-the-lostfound-folder-in-linux-and-unix
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-12
<liran> הייי
<liran> יש פה מישהוא בעברית ???
<liran> צריך עזרה דחופה...\
<liran7771> hi
<liran7771> avihay אפשר שאלה?
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-14
<amireldor> שלום לכולם
<amireldor> באמצע אחה"צ
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-15
<Egbert9e9> moshe_: pew pew pew
#ubuntu-il 2014-12-12
<nati_> היי
<nati_> מישהו פה ?
<Avihay> fi
#ubuntu-il 2014-12-13
<Dittersdorf> יש פה מישהו?
<Dittersdorf> לא בשביל משהו... פשוט סקרן
<Avihay> nope, nobody but us chickens
#ubuntu-il 2016-12-14
<haimzur8x> hi guys
<haimzur8x> anyone here?
 * haimzur8x is away (Autoaway after 30 minutes) messages will be saved *gSXc*
 * haimzur8x is back (Autoaway after 30 minutes) after 8mins 51secs. *gSXc*
#ubuntu-il 2016-12-15
 * haimzur8x is away (Autoaway after 30 minutes) messages will be saved *gSXc*
